# OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvements



## Jim (May 21, 2013)

*WARNING: This thread is an archived discussion of an old test build. Download the most recent version of OBS which incorporates these changes and more from https://obsproject.com/download*

Hello once again minions!  We are proud to present the first quicksync encoding test build.  If you have an intel chip and motherboard combination that supports quicksync usage, you can now use quicksync to encode your stream, there by saving a fairly significant amount of CPU usage while encoding.

Edit: Also now testing a new version of game capture for opengl apps.  Using super awesome GL extensions the app can now capture GL as fast as directx on nvidia/amd GPUs.  It's super nice.  Let me know if it causes any minor explosions.

status: fairly stable
download: http://sourceforge.net/projects/obsproj ... p/download

0.52.08 aquaman build

 08 - hide game cursor when in alt-tabbed out of games being captured via game or window capture
 08 - [palana] made some quicksync fixes/adjustments
 08 - there should be other stuff but I'm sure someone will update this post
 07 - fixed a bug for the new GL capture on certain cards
 Improved game capture for opengl games.
 Improved game capture for 64bit d3d9 games.
 Got rid of a stuttering bug that was occurring for some people with game capture.
 Added new per-scene volume plugin made by homeworld
 Field discard deinterlacing for DirectShow sources
 x264 bit rate adjustable while streaming with either VBR or CBR with padding disabled
 Other random bug fixes and things I can't even remember at the moment.  I'm sure someone will yell at me.

Previously on batman:
0.52.05 powdered toast build

 Added latest x264 revision that has OpenCL hardware acceleration support, can be enabled by adding "opencl=true" as a custom x264 parameter (without quotes.  Warning: may be unstable)
 Fixed a bug with arma2 and dayz not capturing the game properly with game capture (thanks to johnbfrm for figuring this out)
 Fixed some more quicksync bugs, file output should now work properly (palana)
 Added capture device gamma slider to the directshow plugin (paibox)


 04 - fixed a bug with multiple monitors not working
 quicksync support, enabled in advanced, coded by the most awesome palana
 added an option to disable all encoding while previewing
 fixed a bug with game capture sizing
 fixed a number of other random various bugs

known bugs with quicksync:

 Quicksync doesn't appear to work properly when you have more than four monitors connected to your main GPU (no clue why currently)
 CFR with quicksync may or may not work properly for some people
 some capture methods fail to work with it on at times


----------



## Voxletum (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

The 1805 and 1908 BIOS versions for the ASUS z77 chipset Sabertooth motherboard currently have issues with detecing the integrated GPU and thus QSV will not work with those driver versions. (apparently BIOS versions prior to this will work, but I haven't tested it)

*Next test build should be called 'ketchupburger' because Jim is weird.*


----------



## Tak0r (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

wasn't it more than one monitor actually and min one connected to igpu? or is that one fixed already?


----------



## Boildown (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Quicksync is specific to the Sandy Bridge and later Intel processors, right?  No use for anyone with a previous CPU?

Quicksync was supposedly updated in Ivy Bridge, does this utilize that update?

Quicksync was supposed to be a lot lower on CPU utilization, or a lot faster at encoding, but fairly low quality.  Do we have the same control over quality settings with Quicksync as we do without it?  If not, what are the limitations?


----------



## dodgepong (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Quicksync is only available on Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge CPUs and only on motherboards that support it.

Quicksync's quality is more or less comparable to the "superfast" x264 preset. EDIT: Maybe a bit better though, try it and see.


----------



## Luk (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Is there a way to find out whether the stream is currently transcoded using quicksync or not?


----------



## Helixia (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

My game capture size bug hasn't fixed, but i'm starting to believe it is on my end.


----------



## XeiZ (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Luk said:
			
		

> Is there a way to find out whether the stream is currently transcoded using quicksync or not?



Is your cpu usage for obs below 10% maybe even 5%? If so -> qsv is working


----------



## Luk (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Well, I'm using an Intel Core i5-3570K with the HD4000 on it and a GTX 580 as descrete GPU. I've enabled the iGPU in the BIOS, installed the necessary driver and installed Virtu MVP.
When playing League of Legends with my Monitor plugged in to the discrete card, I get my normal framerates, but when streaming my CPU load goes up to 70-80% (about 30% when not streaming). E.g. Sony Vegas says that QuickSync is not enabled on the System.
Unplugged the Display, plugged it into the iGPU. Now Sony Vegas renders a video using QuickSync. Still the system load goes up to 70% while QuickSync is enabled in the OBS settings. There is no notable difference between CPU usage when enabling/disabling QuickSync. However my fps in LoL drop by 50% when starting to stream which didn't happen before when the Display was plugged into the discrete gpu.

Any suggestions?


----------



## XeiZ (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Not sure about virtu... i dont think anyone uses it who already worked with qsv builds before, i played around with it but got rid of it again because it seemed useless.
Other then that a logfile would help.

edit: btw the current test is .04 not .03 , jim updated it because .03 had some missing stuff for qsv, make sure you have .04!


----------



## Luk (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

So does that mean that you can only use qsv when you're not using a descrete graphics card at all? Or how are you managing OBS to use the iGPU for encoding while the dGPU renders the frames?
I'm on 04, guess I got it late enough :P


----------



## Joe33345 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Could I get a description or definition on what exactly QuickSync is and what it does? Please? :-)


----------



## Luk (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

QuickSync is a hardware-accelerator built into the iGPUs in the last three Intel Core CPU generations. In case of OBS it encodes the stream using the hardware-acceleration, resulting in far less CPU usage of OBS. Refer to Intel's CPU documents to find out if yours supports it :P
However, we are trying to figure out how to actually use it xD


----------



## Joe33345 (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

I actually just tested it out. I'm running an i7 2600k. Just in the preview I go from 35% CPU Usage on 720p Preset Medium down to 5% - 10% usage. It's actually pretty phenomenal.


----------



## XeiZ (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

It just does. :P At least for me i just need to make sure the game is placed on the monitor that is connected to the discrete gpu but i´ve heard from other that it doesnt matter for them so i guess its different for different motherboards.


----------



## Luk (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Well as far as "iGPU is active" goes.... it tells me it's on when having the Monitor plugged into the discrete card (CPU-Z, OBS, Windows Resolution Settings.... all say it's there and available). Let me just uninstall Virtu MVP and run this setup again from scratch, I'll be activating QuickSync and start streaming. After that I'll post a logfile of that stream.


----------



## XeiZ (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Joe33345 said:
			
		

> I actually just tested it out. I'm running an i7 2600k. Just in the preview I go from 35% CPU Usage on 720p Preset Medium down to 5% - 10% usage. It's actually pretty phenomenal.



Preset and all custom encoder settings arent active with qsv. ;)


----------



## dodgepong (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Dammit Xeiz, you ninja'd me by 2 seconds.

As I posted earlier, QSV video should be similar to the superfast x264 preset in terms of quality.

EDIT: That might be arguable, possibly better than superfast but maybe not as good as veryfast? It's subjective, just give it a try.


----------



## Luk (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Yay, I think it's working. I've been looking through the logfiles and saw the line "Failed to initialize QSV hardware session", so I actually knew things were going wrong.
I've followed this tutorial: http://mirillis.com/en/products/tutoria ... ktops.html
And now OBS recognizes my iGPU and returns this now in the logs:


> 00:01:12: Found QSV hardware support
> 00:01:12: ------------------------------------------
> 00:01:12: QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE2)
> 00:01:12: Using 8 encode tasks
> ...


And tadaa, 60fps have never been so smooth :3
However, extending your display gives you an unusable virtual desktop, extending your usable desktop to the right. Maybe I find a way around :( Would be cool if you could just dublicate your desktop to the iGPU output so both outputs are generally the same.

EDIT: It only works when "extending" the desktop. If you use Windows + P, you can select between cloning and extending.
Extended -> QSV is working
Clone -> QSV does not work
Start streaming while extended -> QSV works -> set to Clone -> QSV still works (you must keep streaming during this process)


----------



## Tak0r (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Or Simply look into the Log files

There should be a line like

23:02:29: Video Encoding: QSV

then it's utilizing QSV


----------



## Luk (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

See my latest post :D


----------



## Tak0r (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

wasn't fast enough!


----------



## Luk (May 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Still thank you all guys for the help :)
And since I haven't said a word towards that topic since I've registered: Jim and all others contributing to OBS: YOU ARE AWESOME!

EDIT: Is there any way to increase QSV quality? It seems as if it's CBR thus suffering from lower quality when movement is happening in the scene.


----------



## Krazy (May 22, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Well, it's a hardware encoder.  You won't really be able to tweak it much.  That's the limit of hardware encoders, though I will say QSV has pretty good quality for one.


----------



## Luk (May 22, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Yes, that's clear. I mean if any setting inside OBS has any impact. It seems as if the only changeable thing is the Bitrate.


----------



## Fas (May 22, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



Spoiler





```
03:08:54: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.04b toast build - 64bit (　^ω^)
03:08:54: -------------------------------
03:08:54: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
03:08:54: CPU Speed: 3400MHz
03:08:54: Physical Memory:  8087MB Total, 3671MB Free
03:08:54: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
03:08:54: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
03:08:54: monitor 2: pos={-1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
03:08:54: monitor 3: pos={1920, 0}, size={1024, 768}
03:08:54: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
03:08:54: Aero is Disabled
03:08:54: -------------------------------
03:08:54: OBS Modules:
03:08:54: Base Address     Module
03:08:54: 000000003F490000 OBS.exe
03:08:54: 00000000EF9A0000 OBSApi.dll
03:08:54: 00000000F9500000 DShowPlugin.dll
03:08:54: 00000000F8B60000 GraphicsCapture.dll
03:08:54: 00000000F8B40000 NoiseGate.dll
03:08:54: ------------------------------------------
03:08:54: Adapter 1
03:08:54:   Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
03:08:54:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2123567104
03:08:54:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3971522560
03:08:54: ------------------------------------------
03:08:54: Adapter 2
03:08:54:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
03:08:54:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
03:08:54:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
03:08:54: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-22, 03:08:54===============================================
03:08:54:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
03:08:54:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
03:08:54:   Output resolution: 1280x720
03:08:54: ------------------------------------------
03:08:54: Loading up D3D10...
03:08:54: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{c0f31ff7-3207-4e17-bcc8-37e99e87d8ba}
03:08:54: ------------------------------------------
03:08:54: Using desktop audio input: Komplete Audio 6 Main Output (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)
03:08:54: ------------------------------------------
03:08:54: Using auxilary audio input: Komplete Audio 6 Input 1/2 (Komplete Audio 6 WDM Audio)
03:08:54: ------------------------------------------
03:08:54: Audio Encoding: AAC
03:08:54:     bitrate: 160
03:08:54: Using graphics capture
03:08:54: ------------------------------------------
03:08:54: Video Encoding: x264
03:08:54:     fps: 45
03:08:54:     width: 1280, height: 720
03:08:54:     preset: veryfast
03:08:54:     CBR: yes
03:08:54:     CFR: no
03:08:54:     max bitrate: 2500
03:08:54: ------------------------------------------
03:08:54: SharedTexCapture hooked
03:08:55: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
03:08:55:   Server selection: rtmp://live.justin.tv/app
03:08:57: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
03:08:57: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
03:10:00: Total frames rendered: 2923, number of frames that lagged: 156 (5.34%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
03:10:00: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
03:10:00: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
03:10:00: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
03:10:00: =====Stream End: 2013-05-22, 03:10:00=================================================
03:10:02: 
03:10:02: Profiler results:
03:10:02: 
03:10:02: ==============================================================
03:10:02: frame - [100%] [avg time: 9.074 ms (cpu time: avg 2.705 ms, total 7909.26 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 92.2%] [unaccounted: 7.85%]
03:10:02: | scene->Preprocess - [0.022%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0.005 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
03:10:02: | video encoding and uploading - [92.1%] [avg time: 8.36 ms (cpu time: avg 2.326 ms, total 6801.65 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 27.4%] [unaccounted: 64.8%]
03:10:02: | | CopyResource - [0.154%] [avg time: 0.014 ms (cpu time: avg 0.01 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
03:10:02: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.419%] [avg time: 0.038 ms (cpu time: avg 0.005 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
03:10:02: | | call to encoder - [26.3%] [avg time: 2.388 ms (cpu time: avg 2.23 ms, total 6520.85 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
03:10:02: | | sending stuff out - [0.485%] [avg time: 0.044 ms (cpu time: avg 0.058 ms, total 171.601 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
03:10:02: | Convert444Threads - [492%] [avg time: 44.652 ms (cpu time: avg 2.689 ms, total 7862.45 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
03:10:02: ==============================================================
03:10:02:
```



Hm, I tried the tutorial mentioned some posts before with an i5-3570K, overclocked.
Does anyone know why my Log file says Video Encoding: x264 and not Quick Sync?

Ty in advance :)


----------



## Luk (May 22, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

It looks like you haven't enabled QuickSync. Open your preferences, go to "Advanced" and enable "Use Quick Sync" quite in the middle. Try again afterwards.

-----------------

I made a quick comparison between the CPU usage of either QuickSync and classic variable Bitrate.

Classic:




QuickSync:



(Ignore the two spikes, they are probably not caused by OBS :P)


----------



## DAOWAce (May 22, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

I was super excited seeing this update.



			
				dodgepong said:
			
		

> As I posted earlier, QSV video should be similar to the superfast x264 preset in terms of quality.


Then I saw that.

*sigh*

Maybe a 720p30 stream will be fine, but I stream at a minimum of 45FPS and usually in 1080p.  I can't be running that type of quality for my stream, so I'm now terribly letdown.


----------



## dodgepong (May 22, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

It might be between superfast and veryfast. It's worth trying just to see, at the very least.


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

No, it seems to be higher quality than superfast.  If it weren't, it wouldn't  really be as worth using over regular x264 because then I might as well just be saying "hey everyone switch to superfast", which I'm not about to do because the quality of superfast is sub-par.  That being said, I don't think it's as high as "veryfast" either, maybe just a bit under, it had a tendancy to have a little bit more blocking.

Compare the results to file output if you really want to check it out.  I would really like to hear about actual personal results and opinions in that regard, how they feel about the quality, how they feel about the CPU usage.

And of course as usual please post any problems as well.


----------



## Fas (May 22, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Yeah, forgot to turn it on in settings >.<
I gotta say that it really takes a lot off my CPU usage, even allowing me to stream in 1080p @ 45FPs with an i5-3570K Overclocked to 4,3GHz.

But the result is actually quite lower than with x264.
Here are 3 Videos I recorded in Dota 2, just to check the quality:
1080p @ 45 FPS
http://www.twitch.tv/fastestchannel/b/406755045

720p @ 60 FPS
http://www.twitch.tv/fastestchannel/b/406754266

720p @ 50 FPs with x264 (initial stream settings, without Quick Sync)
http://www.twitch.tv/fastestchannel/b/406602657

Maybe its on my end, but I think the Quick Sync makes the picture quite 'blocky'


----------



## Luk (May 22, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Well on my side I can't really manage to get stable 60fps streams using x264 encoding, although I've been fiddeling around with all the settings.
QSV + Constant bitrate = Blocky images when much is going on in a video, but very high quality when the image is not moving much.
What are your bitrates everyone?
I'm on 4000kbit/s. Here's an example of almost no movement (perfect image) to much movement (blocky) @ 60FPS:
http://twitch.tv/lukpriv/b/406555995?t=2m20s


----------



## Fas (May 22, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

I have nearly the same result using Quick Sync.
When there's much going on the image gets blocky.

My bitrate for the test was 2500kbit/s.


----------



## Luk (May 22, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

I guess reducing the FPS will improve the blocking, also increasing bitrate. Hmm, maybe 50FPS will suit. Dota should be quite a good game to use with QSV since there is not that much movement going on. Racing games could have problems there^^


----------



## Xianahru (May 22, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Racing games in general require a lot more bitrate.


----------



## dehixem (May 22, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Hello there, every since 0.50 I'm having a huge hard time with Game capture, it crashes A LOT when I use it :s

Log :


```
15:57:37: Server Ping plugin strings not found, dynamically loading 24 strings
16:18:59: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.04b toast build - 64bit (　^ω^)
16:18:59: -------------------------------
16:18:59: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz
16:18:59: CPU Speed: 2294MHz
16:18:59: Physical Memory:  3934MB Total, 1109MB Free
16:18:59: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
16:18:59: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
16:18:59: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7600 
16:18:59: Aero is Enabled
16:18:59: -------------------------------
16:18:59: OBS Modules:
16:18:59: Base Address     Module
16:18:59: 000000003F390000 OBS.exe
16:18:59: 00000000E77D0000 OBSApi.dll
16:18:59: 00000000F3E10000 DShowPlugin.dll
16:18:59: 00000000F3100000 GraphicsCapture.dll
16:18:59: 00000000F9990000 NoiseGate.dll
16:18:59: 00000000F28A0000 ServerPingPlugin.dll
16:18:59: ------------------------------------------
16:18:59: Adapter 1
16:18:59:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M
16:18:59:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091712512
16:18:59:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1794299904
16:18:59: ------------------------------------------
16:18:59: Adapter 2
16:18:59:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M
16:18:59:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091712512
16:18:59:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1794299904
16:18:59: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-22, 16:18:59===============================================
16:18:59:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
16:18:59:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
16:18:59:   Output resolution: 1280x720
16:18:59: ------------------------------------------
16:19:01: Loading up D3D10...
16:19:02: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{92ff4957-e0af-4713-b6cf-a40398ff1c24}
16:19:02: ------------------------------------------
16:19:02: Using desktop audio input: Line 1 (Virtual Audio Cable)
16:19:02: ------------------------------------------
16:19:02: Audio Encoding: AAC
16:19:02:     bitrate: 128
16:19:02: Using Window Capture
16:19:02: Failed to initialize QSV hardware session
16:19:02: Using custom x264 settings: "crf=18"
16:19:02: x264: VBV maxrate specified, but no bufsize, ignored
16:19:02: ------------------------------------------
16:19:02: Video Encoding: x264
16:19:02:     fps: 30
16:19:02:     width: 1280, height: 720
16:19:02:     preset: veryfast
16:19:02:     CBR: no
16:19:02:     CFR: yes
16:19:02:     max bitrate: 1000
16:19:02:     buffer size: 0
16:19:02:     quality: 14
16:19:02: ------------------------------------------
16:19:03: 
16:19:03: Profiler result for the last frame:
16:19:03: ==============================================================
16:19:03: frame - [time: 220.837 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:19:03: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 62.939 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:19:03: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 0.017 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:19:03: ==============================================================
16:19:03: 
16:19:03: 
16:19:03: Profiler result for the last frame:
16:19:03: ==============================================================
16:19:03: frame - [time: 141.46 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
16:19:03: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 10.21 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:19:03: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 0.006 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:19:03: ==============================================================
16:19:03: 
16:19:03: 
16:19:03: Profiler result for the last frame:
16:19:03: ==============================================================
16:19:03: frame - [time: 35.919 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:19:03: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 4.741 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:19:03: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 0.008 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:19:03: ==============================================================
16:19:03: 
16:19:03: 
16:19:03: Profiler result for the last frame:
16:19:03: ==============================================================
16:19:03: frame - [time: 56.409 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
16:19:03: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 2.321 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:19:03: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 37.457 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:19:03: | | CopyResource - [time: 0.145 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:19:03: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [time: 0.007 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:19:03: | | call to encoder - [time: 37.269 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:19:03: | | sending stuff out - [time: 0 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:19:03: | Convert444Threads - [time: 50.985 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:19:03: ==============================================================
16:19:03: 
16:19:14: Using graphics capture
```

Crash log :


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\windows\system32\nvwgf2umx.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 000007FEE38BDD23 (c:\windows\system32\nvwgf2umx.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.04b toast build
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7600) 

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
0000000011C8E740 000007FEE38BDD23 00000000038A8DD0 000007FEE400391B 0000000000000038 0000000005886440 nvwgf2umx.dll!0x7fee38bdd23
0000000011C8E7F0 000007FEE3907128 000007FEFA6B5AE8 00000000038A8DD0 0000000000000000 000007FEFA6B5AE8 nvwgf2umx.dll!0x7fee3907128
0000000011C8E830 000007FEE3AE5340 0000000000000000 00000000000003FF 0000000000000001 000007FEF9011811 nvwgf2umx.dll!0x7fee3ae5340
0000000011C8E970 000007FEE3ACFCDC 00000000038A8DD0 000007FEFA6BDD9B 0000000000000000 000000000E58A5D0 nvwgf2umx.dll!0x7fee3acfcdc
0000000011C8E9B0 000007FEE3887F1E 0000000011C8EC30 000007FEFA6BC2D2 0000000011C8EC30 00000000008E5600 nvwgf2umx.dll!0x7fee3887f1e
0000000011C8EA00 000007FEF9446E58 000007FEF907B170 0000000000000001 0000000011C8EB70 000007FEE4B67384 nvumdshimx.dll!0x7fef9446e58
0000000011C8EA30 000007FEF94481AD 0001000000010000 00000000008E12F0 0000000000000000 0000000000000120 nvumdshimx.dll!0x7fef94481ad
0000000011C8EA60 000007FEF943F022 000000000080EE30 000007FEFE9113D2 0000000000000028 00000000778AA988 nvumdshimx.dll!0x7fef943f022
0000000011C8EA90 000007FEF944037D 000007FEF907B1A0 0000000011C8EC30 000000000080EA88 000000000080EA88 nvumdshimx.dll!0x7fef944037d
0000000011C8EAC0 000007FEFA6D69FE 00000000008E5700 000007FEF907B1A0 0000000011C8EC30 000000000080EA88 d3d10_1core.dll!0x7fefa6d69fe
0000000011C8EB70 000007FEFA6CCAA5 0000000000000001 000000000080EA80 000000000080EA10 0000000011C8ECF0 d3d10_1core.dll!0x7fefa6ccaa5
0000000011C8EC00 000007FEFA6C941F 000000000080EA40 000007FEF90131D3 00000000008E5600 0000000000000030 d3d10_1core.dll!0x7fefa6c941f
0000000011C8EED0 000007FEFA6BC2D2 0000000000000058 00000000008E026C 00000000008E5600 00000000008E0274 d3d10_1core.dll!0x7fefa6bc2d2
0000000011C8EF20 000007FEF9013041 000007FEFA6B8068 00000000008E5600 000007FEFA6B5B48 0000000011C8F2E0 dxgi.dll!0x7fef9013041
0000000011C8EF90 000007FEF901375E 000000000080EED0 000000000080EA38 0000000000000030 0000000000000058 dxgi.dll!0x7fef901375e
0000000011C8F020 000007FEF9012FE0 000000000080EA28 0000000000000023 000000000080EA08 0000000000000003 dxgi.dll!0x7fef9012fe0
0000000011C8F110 000007FEF9012F1A 0000000000033330 000007FEE4B66B6D 000007FEE4BB4AA0 0000000000000000 dxgi.dll!0x7fef9012f1a
0000000011C8F160 000007FEFA6DC9A9 0000000011C8F3E0 000000000080EA08 0000000011C8F410 0000000000000030 d3d10_1core.dll!0x7fefa6dc9a9
0000000011C8F220 000007FEFA6DA494 000000000080E9E0 0000000000000150 00000000008E0000 000007FEE4B67384 d3d10_1core.dll!0x7fefa6da494
0000000011C8F2F0 000007FEFA6BC596 0000000011C8F620 0000000000000120 0000000000000030 000007FEFE9113D2 d3d10_1core.dll!0x7fefa6bc596
0000000011C8F340 000007FEF901311D 000000000080E9E0 0000000000000030 0000000000000000 000000000080E9E0 dxgi.dll!0x7fef901311d
0000000011C8F3B0 000007FEF9012E53 00000000008E5700 0000000011C8F620 0000000011C8F628 0000000011C8F628 dxgi.dll!0x7fef9012e53
0000000011C8F4B0 000007FEFA6C066D 0000000000000003 000000000080EE90 000000000080EE78 00000000008E5630 d3d10_1core.dll!0x7fefa6c066d
0000000011C8F5C0 000007FEFA6DAEB0 0000000000000000 0000000011C8F639 00000000000002D0 0000000000000000 d3d10_1core.dll!0x7fefa6daeb0
0000000011C8F5F0 000000013F39E6E9 0000000011C8F740 0000000011C8F6F0 0000000011C8F658 00000000000003D8 obs.exe!D3D10Texture::CreateFromSharedHandle+0x139
0000000011C8F6A0 000007FEF31047CC 0000000000283200 000003F8EF27FB20 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 graphicscapture.dll!SharedTexCapture::Init+0x14c
0000000011C8F710 000007FEF3102F1C 0000000000000000 0000000000283200 0000000000000000 00000000000003C0 graphicscapture.dll!GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture+0x30c
0000000011C8F780 000007FEF310396A 0000000000000000 000007FEE77EBDA8 000000E3E6C64F43 00000000004507FD graphicscapture.dll!GraphicsCaptureSource::Tick+0xda
0000000011C8F7D0 000007FEE77E3CDB 0000000000000000 0000000000051622 0000000011C8F910 0000000000290800 obsapi.dll!Scene::Tick+0x6b
0000000011C8F810 000000013F3BF238 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::MainCaptureLoop+0xa08
0000000011C8FC40 000000013F3BDD69 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::MainCaptureThread+0x9
0000000011C8FC70 000000007779652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7779652d
0000000011C8FCA0 00000000778CC521 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x778cc521

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-05-22_1.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
```

Could you please look into this, Game capture is an important feature to me :)

Cheers !


----------



## Absarn (May 22, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Streaming Battelfield 3 with  60 fps Quicksync with an i5 2500k 3.7

3000 bitrate

Quite amazing i gotta say that, I just wish you could turn up the quality a bit more.

http://www.twitch.tv/theabsarn/b/406931514


----------



## xD4rkFire (May 22, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

When enabling my iGPU in my BIOS, should I have it set in i-mode or d-mode for QuickSync?


----------



## Krazy (May 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

QSV quality is definitely watchable, with sufficient bitrate.  I think more importantly, though, is how good the quality is for almost literally ZERO impact on your game.  That's the truly astounding thing here, I think.  Who knows, maybe with the Haswell iGPU quality will be even better.


----------



## thegersh (May 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

I got really excited about this feature until and then i found out that p67 chipsets can't even utilize the iGPU :'-(


----------



## Luk (May 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Is there a way you could choose between QSV "Quality" and QSV "Speed"? Many converting programs have those two options. Or is only the "Quality" setting active? (Which would make sense)


----------



## Gol D. Ace (May 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



> fixed a bug with game capture sizing



Really?


----------



## paibox (May 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Actually, yes, the bug with the game capture sizing was fixed, but I see now that this is something else. It looked like the old aspect ratio bug to me, but as far as I can tell, the problem is that osu! reports a 1280x720 DXGI surface no matter what you set the actual resolution or window size to.

Ideally, this would be fixed on the osu! side, but I'll try to look into it, provided I don't run into even more tons of work before the weekend.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (May 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				paibox said:
			
		

> that osu! reports a 1280x720 DXGI surface



strange but thx for the info.

EDIT: nope i get this error with like any "game" emulator whatever.


----------



## paibox (May 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Sorry, I suddenly realized what was up. You need to check "Stretch to screen". The name of this is slightly misleading at the moment, since it is more like "stretch to source size" with the fix.

If you don't use stretch to "screen", the game capture source (like all other sources) get added at 1:1 size.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (May 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Better but yeah.

Aspect ratio....


----------



## paibox (May 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

But... that would be the correct aspect ratio, judging by the size of your osu! display?
If you wish to ignore the aspect ratio of the osu! resolution you've selected, also tick the "Ignore aspect ratio" box.

Unfortunately, I can't change it so that the source size itself adapts to the aspect ratio of the source game at the moment, I'm too busy, sorry about that. This change should make it into OBS relatively soon though, since fitting the game capture source to the bounding box now works.

In case you're wondering, Game Capture is mostly intended as a full-scene size source, so adding a 4:3 game to a 16:9 scene should result in black bars on the sides, adding a 16:9 game to a 4:3 scene should result in a letterbox display, etc. I suppose it isn't handled ideally at the moment, but you could just enable Aero and use window capture for osu! instead, since it seems to run just fine in borderless windowed mode anyway... or is there some issue with that mode?


----------



## Gol D. Ace (May 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

I will test the performance of borderless window mode capture.
The problem with osu is that it starts to look really easy not smooth and I don't like that ;)

Yep source size adapting would be very nice for alignment (the red border goes directly around the game).


----------



## DAOWAce (May 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Fas said:
			
		

> Here are 3 Videos I recorded in Dota 2, just to check the quality:
> 1080p @ 45 FPS
> http://www.twitch.tv/fastestchannel/b/406755045


Yeah, that is completely unacceptable for me.  Those compression artifacts are just disgusting.

I'd rather run a slower preset with lower bitrate than be forced to throw 1.5x more bitrate than my normal veryfast setting.  5K is already pushing it, plus Twitch doesn't like it.

I still need to get around to doing this.  Maybe I'll update my BIOS at the same time, hum..

Sure do hope Haswell has better encoding quality.. or however that works.


----------



## xD4rkFire (May 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Just finished a streaming session of BF3. Quality seems pretty good and I'm not noticing much/any performance hit!

Bitrate: 3850
Quality Balance: 8
720p @ 60 fps

http://www.twitch.tv/ncix_xd4rkfire/b/407069443


----------



## WayZHC (May 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

This is the easiest way to enable iGPU if you don't have a screen connected to it WITHOUT Lucid Virtu(which sucks). iGPU is enabled when you have it enabled in BIOS and a screen connected to it. This way you can "connect" to another screen even though you don't have another one. 3 Easy steps (someone could make same screenie with English Windows.)


----------



## Luk (May 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

I've been streaming one BF3 session for testing, too.

5k bitrate, 60fps, 1680x1050:
http://twitch.tv/lukpriv/b/406988594?t=6m52s

Almost no noticable performance hit. Streaming BF3 using software mode was impossible before.


----------



## rlex (May 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Strange part. 
Intel Core i5-3570K. Maximus V Extreme. GTX680.
"Failed to initialize QSV support"
Drivers enabled, iGPU enabled in bios (was testing fail called "virtu mvp", so it surely works).

UPD: OK, i configured extended display. Now it starts, but OBS freezes after several seconds.
Log: http://pastebin.com/epA5Vht4


----------



## DAOWAce (May 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Well, nevermind, I can't test because Intel decided to drop support for Vista (yet not XP).

Yay me.

*wrists*

Love not being able to use part of the CPU I paid quite a bit of money for, solely for encoding better.  If I still used my 2500K I could use quicksync (does SB even support it? I don't remember, been so long) and the iGPU, but no, they dropped support for Vista when Ivy came out and I don't know how to force install the drivers (this aint NVIDIA drivers), so I'm shit out of luck.

The fact that they still have XP supported is just insulting.  Vista is 95% similar to 7, minus a few minor media upgrades and the platform update 7 got to support 8's features.  Vista can damn well accept it, but no, Microsoft refuses to even acknowledge Vista again.

I'd love to use 7, but I can't stand it: http://imgur.com/a/DXZ0G

If anyone knows any programs/mods to fix up 7's UI issues and get back to how Vista had things, please let me know, I'm becoming desperate.


----------



## T6kke (May 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

QSV makes a big difference in performance for me. All tough I have to use significantly higher bitrate to minimize artifacts but that is expected.

I don't really know how QSV works but I used GPU-Z to monitor my HD4000 usage and it never reached 30% load. Is this how it's supposed to be, is it something to do with my settings, is it how QSV is implemented into OBS or is GPU-Z just reading it wrong(I do have the latest version)

I have i5 3570k @4.4GHz, though clock speed should not matter for the GPU since it is separate.

Max Stream settings I tried:
CBR, 6000kb/s, 2500buffer
AAC 160bitrate
1600x900 base/downscale1280/720 @60FPS
Using QSV of course


This is the result, I had no frame rate and frame drop problems and it looked fine on my laptop. CPU usage was about 60%
http://www.twitch.tv/t6kke/b/407694395


----------



## Goatfudge (May 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				T6kke said:
			
		

> QSV makes a big difference in performance for me. All tough I have to use significantly higher bitrate to minimize artifacts but that is expected.
> 
> *I don't really know how QSV works but I used GPU-Z to monitor my HD4000 usage and it never reached 30% load. Is this how it's supposed to be, is it something to do with my settings, is it how QSV is implemented into OBS or is GPU-Z just reading it wrong(I do have the latest version)
> *
> ...



Why would it be wrong? In any case, Quick Sync is a separate core on the CPU die exclusively used for video encoding, decoding - what have you. Off the top of my head, I'm not sure it has anything to do with the GPU.


----------



## T6kke (May 25, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Goatfudge said:
			
		

> Why would it be wrong? In any case, Quick Sync is a separate core on the CPU die exclusively used for video encoding, decoding - what have you. Off the top of my head, I'm not sure it has anything to do with the GPU.




For some reason I thought that QSV was done by the HD4000 graphics chip. Didn't think it was a separate chip.


----------



## Bensam123 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Love this Jim, it's been a long time waiting for this.

Is there any chance we'll get AMD and Nvidias equivalent supported so those of us without a IB or SB chip can use the feature?


----------



## Voxletum (May 25, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

I am the worst githubber in the history of github.


----------



## esnqDuke (May 25, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

hi. 

i7 3770k \ 1080p \ 30 fps \ 3000 bitrate \ local recording \ quicksync

result: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BzTRx7Fd-5l_YW9ZLUtyVWFRY0U/edit?usp=sharing

quicksync can not be tweaked? becouse quality increased only set up bitrate above 3500. sry my eng.


----------



## Xphome (May 25, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

I get "Failed to Initialize QSV hardware session" when I try. I have my 3rd monitor connected the iGPU http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11640961/2013-0 ... -03-21.png


```
18:52:32: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.04b toast build - 64bit (　^ω^)
18:52:32: -------------------------------
18:52:32: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
18:52:32: CPU Speed: 3403MHz
18:52:32: Physical Memory:  15825MB Total, 10841MB Free
18:52:32: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
18:52:32: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
18:52:32: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
18:52:32: monitor 3: pos={-1280, 56}, size={1280, 1024}
18:52:32: Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200 
18:52:32: Aero is Enabled
18:52:32: -------------------------------
18:52:32: OBS Modules:
18:52:32: Base Address     Module
18:52:32: 0000000078AA0000 OBS.exe
18:52:32: 00000000EB6E0000 OBSApi.dll
18:52:32: 00000000FC2E0000 DShowPlugin.dll
18:52:32: 00000000FC230000 GraphicsCapture.dll
18:52:32: 00000000FC2C0000 NoiseGate.dll
18:52:32: ------------------------------------------
18:52:32: Adapter 1
18:52:32:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
18:52:32:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2087387136
18:52:32:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147479552
18:52:32: ------------------------------------------
18:52:32: Adapter 2
18:52:32:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
18:52:32:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 503316480
18:52:32:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1375731712
18:52:32: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-25, 18:52:32===============================================
18:52:32:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
18:52:32:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
18:52:32:   Output resolution: 1920x1080
18:52:32: ------------------------------------------
18:52:32: Loading up D3D10...
18:52:32: Playback device Default
18:52:32: ------------------------------------------
18:52:32: Using desktop audio input: G35 (4- Logitech G35 Headset)
18:52:32: ------------------------------------------
18:52:32: Using auxilary audio input: G35 Mic (4- Logitech G35 Headset)
18:52:32: ------------------------------------------
18:52:32: Audio Encoding: AAC
18:52:32:     bitrate: 160
18:52:32: Using Window Capture
18:52:32: Using custom x264 settings: "crf=15"
18:52:32: x264: VBV maxrate specified, but no bufsize, ignored
18:52:32: ------------------------------------------
18:52:32: Video Encoding: x264
18:52:32:     fps: 60
18:52:32:     width: 1920, height: 1080
18:52:32:     preset: ultrafast
18:52:32:     CBR: no
18:52:32:     CFR: no
18:52:32:     max bitrate: 70000
18:52:32:     buffer size: 0
18:52:32:     quality: 17
18:52:32: ------------------------------------------
18:52:33: 
18:52:33: Profiler result for the last frame:
18:52:33: ==============================================================
18:52:33: frame - [time: 20.17 ms (cpu time: 31.2 ms)]
18:52:33: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 1.695 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
18:52:33: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 0 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
18:52:33: ==============================================================
18:52:33: 
18:52:54: Total frames rendered: 1292, number of frames that lagged: 1 (0.08%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
18:52:54: =====Stream End: 2013-05-25, 18:52:54=================================================
18:53:04: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-25, 18:53:04===============================================
18:53:04:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
18:53:04:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
18:53:04:   Output resolution: 1920x1080
18:53:04: ------------------------------------------
18:53:04: Loading up D3D10...
18:53:04: Playback device Default
18:53:04: ------------------------------------------
18:53:04: Using desktop audio input: G35 (4- Logitech G35 Headset)
18:53:04: ------------------------------------------
18:53:04: Using auxilary audio input: G35 Mic (4- Logitech G35 Headset)
18:53:04: ------------------------------------------
18:53:04: Audio Encoding: AAC
18:53:04:     bitrate: 160
18:53:04: Using Window Capture
18:53:04: Failed to initialize QSV hardware session
18:53:04: Using custom x264 settings: "crf=15"
18:53:04: x264: VBV maxrate specified, but no bufsize, ignored
18:53:04: ------------------------------------------
18:53:04: Video Encoding: x264
18:53:04:     fps: 60
18:53:04:     width: 1920, height: 1080
18:53:04:     preset: ultrafast
18:53:04:     CBR: no
18:53:04:     CFR: no
18:53:04:     max bitrate: 70000
18:53:04:     buffer size: 0
18:53:04:     quality: 17
18:53:04: ------------------------------------------
18:53:19: Total frames rendered: 845, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
18:53:19: =====Stream End: 2013-05-25, 18:53:19=================================================
18:53:33: 
18:53:33: Profiler results:
18:53:33: 
18:53:33: ==============================================================
18:53:33: frame - [100%] [avg time: 4.985 ms (cpu time: avg 3.985 ms, total 8517.65 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 54%] [unaccounted: 46%]
18:53:33: | scene->Preprocess - [21.2%] [avg time: 1.057 ms (cpu time: avg 1.007 ms, total 2152.82 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
18:53:33: | video encoding and uploading - [32.8%] [avg time: 1.635 ms (cpu time: avg 1.569 ms, total 3354.02 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 32.6%] [unaccounted: 0.16%]
18:53:33: | | CopyResource - [0.261%] [avg time: 0.013 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
18:53:33: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.12%] [avg time: 0.006 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
18:53:33: | | call to encoder - [32.2%] [avg time: 1.606 ms (cpu time: avg 1.562 ms, total 3338.42 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
18:53:33: | | sending stuff out - [0.0401%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
18:53:33: | Convert444Threads - [649%] [avg time: 32.33 ms (cpu time: avg 2.321 ms, total 4960.83 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
18:53:33: ==============================================================
18:53:33:
```


----------



## WayZHC (May 26, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Xphome said:
			
		

> I get "Failed to Initialize QSV hardware session" when I try. I have my 3rd monitor connected the iGPU http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11640961/2013-0 ... -03-21.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have the Intel HD graphics drivers installes on your computer?


----------



## Xphome (May 26, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				WayZHC said:
			
		

> Xphome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes but not the one from Intels website since that one looks older, I have 9.18.10.3071 while on Intels website they have 9.17.10.3071 which is odd.


----------



## matagyula (May 26, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

EDIT: I'll leave the OP down bellow, but my problem was resolved by updating to the latest Intel drivers :) Turns out I had version 8.xx :D

EDIT2: After testing various resolutions, framerates and bitrates, I have to say I am impressed! The results are very good when you are facing a situation where there isnt much processing power left in the CPU to handle video encoding at the same time with the gameplay. I can completely live with the quality levels considering the massive performance gains. Good job! :)

Original Post:
Hello!

I turn to you guys for help. I was happy to see that you are implementing QuickSync and was eager to give this test build a go. However, after two hours of fiddling with the settings, it's just not working for me. Things I'd like to note:


 I have an i5-2500K - QuickSync works fine (tested multiple times) with Mirillis Action!
 I do use Virtu and as stated above, it works with other software. I tried adding OBS.exe to the list of Virtu programs, this resultedt in the virtu logo popping up in the stream preview window, but judging by the log files, the actual encoding is still not done by QuickSync. I also tried it without OBS.exe present in the Virtu programs list, didn't work either.
 I have tried both 64bit and 32bit versions, neither worked.
 I have a secondary monitor connected to the onboard VGA port, no need to "fake" one (But I did try it with the secondary monitor disconnected, removed, and I also created a "fake" one, but in none of the cases was I able to get QuickSync to work).
 Here is a sample of the log file:


Spoiler



19:38:24: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.04b toast build - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
19:38:24: -------------------------------
19:38:24: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
19:38:24: CPU Speed: 3300MHz
19:38:24: Physical Memory:  4095MB Total, 3819MB Free
19:38:24: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
19:38:24: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1200}
19:38:24: monitor 2: pos={1920, 176}, size={1280, 1024}
19:38:24: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
19:38:24: Aero is Disabled
19:38:24: -------------------------------
19:38:24: OBS Modules:
19:38:24: Base Address     Module
19:38:24: 012B0000         OBS.exe
19:38:24: 65D40000         OBSApi.dll
19:38:24: 66140000         DShowPlugin.dll
19:38:24: 73D20000         GraphicsCapture.dll
19:38:24: 6E9F0000         NoiseGate.dll
19:38:24: ------------------------------------------
19:38:24: Adapter 1
19:38:24:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
19:38:24:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1060859904
19:38:24:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3979978752
19:38:24: ------------------------------------------
19:38:24: Adapter 2
19:38:24:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
19:38:24:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
19:38:24:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
19:38:24: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-26, 19:38:24===============================================
19:38:24:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
19:38:24:   Base resolution: 1920x1200
19:38:24:   Output resolution: 1920x1200
19:38:24: ------------------------------------------
19:38:24: Loading up D3D10...
19:38:24: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{8e05d877-ebe3-4c47-b481-3f261b257aa4}
19:38:24: ------------------------------------------
19:38:24: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (4- Creative SB Audigy 2 (WDM))
19:38:24: Using 5.1 speaker setup
19:38:24: ------------------------------------------
19:38:24: Audio Encoding: AAC
19:38:24:     bitrate: 96
19:38:25: Using Monitor Capture
19:38:25: Failed to initialize QSV hardware session
19:38:25: ------------------------------------------
19:38:25: Video Encoding: x264
19:38:25:     fps: 60
19:38:25:     width: 1920, height: 1200
19:38:25:     preset: fast
19:38:25:     CBR: no
19:38:25:     CFR: no
19:38:25:     max bitrate: 1600
19:38:25:     buffer size: 1600
19:38:25:     quality: 7
19:38:25: ------------------------------------------


One thing to note here, it is listing my HD3000 graphics card twice, and it isnt listing my physical card - Sapphire AMD Radeon HD6870. Weird

Any ideas how to make this work? All help is appreciated and please do tell if you need more details. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Geoning (May 27, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Perfect! 
I have an I5-3210M
720p@60fps present slow laptop uses 2.9GHZ (70%-100%)
with QuickSync
720p@60fps present slow laptop uses 1.8GHZ (10%-20%)
@EDIT:

With QuickSync OBS encoding bitrate 1000kbps (325kbps max)
Without bitrate was 325kbps and still better quality. I hope that you will fix it. ^^

@Edit2: QuickSync ignore my settings and OBS encoding CBR 1k.... ;/


----------



## dodgepong (May 27, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Quicksync ignores your x264 presets since it's not x264 doing the encoding. The quality of Quicksync is somewhere between veryfast and superfast.


----------



## Geoning (May 27, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				dodgepong said:
			
		

> Quicksync ignores your x264 presets since it's not x264 doing the encoding. The quality of Quicksync is somewhere between veryfast and superfast.


Thank you.

But min. bitrate for Qucik Sync is 1k? When I changed for 1.5k everything was ok.
Is it bug OBS or "Quick Sync's technology" ?


----------



## philosoaper (May 27, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Voxletum said:
			
		

> The 1805 and 1908 BIOS versions for the ASUS z77 chipset Sabertooth motherboard currently have issues with detecing the integrated GPU and thus QSV will not work with those driver versions. (apparently BIOS versions prior to this will work, but I haven't tested it)



I have http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z77V_DELUXE/ and I tried the bioses all the way back to 1504.. they all seem to fail.. sure it's the bios?


----------



## Geoning (May 27, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

720p@60fps present veryfast - 336kbps VBR
http://prntscr.com/16yju0
720p@60fps Quick Sync
http://prntscr.com/16yk64 - 1000kbps (QSV doesn't care my bitrate, he prefers their :D)

With QSV and 1k bitrate screen on video "pulsing" and has lower quality than 336kbps...


----------



## rlex (May 27, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Finally got a chance to test it.
1080p, 60fps (but by some strange reason planetside was lagging, even without full load on CPU/GPU. Can game capture cause this?)
In that case, i used game capture on planetside 2 with streaming to my server and then restreaming to twitch and hashd.
It works surprisingly good.
Before that i was able to stream on 1080p only on high setting, and with constant 100% CPU load.
After i switched to QSV, i was able to enjoy full-ultra settings and there still was CPU to spare! Around 10-20% on each core!
(I have i5-3570k @ 4.5ghz)

However there is some strange stuff in logs, see here.
What's interesting is spam of "Error: all encode tasks in use, stalling pipeline" message. Is that normal?
On the other side, notice "number of frames that lagged: 66 (0.04%)". While on CPU-based encoding i had around 2% of lags.
Also i does not know if QSV cares about CBR/Bitrate/Quality. I just used same settings i used when i was on CPU-based encoding.

Ah, and here is that stream recording


----------



## Tak0r (May 27, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/u6xjl58k73zxj ... zip?v=0mcn

current x64 Build from with lastest Github changes. I Tagged it 0.52.05


----------



## AndehX (May 27, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

still no fix for the Arma 2 bug?  Jim said it might be in the 0.52.05 build.  I've just tried it and Arma 2 still shows up black, using game capture


----------



## philosoaper (May 28, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Can someone explain this please..?

From what the log tells me with "Failed to initialize QSV hardware session" .. you'd think it wasn't working,  but the screenshot makes me think it kinda does..or?







The first part of the graph, the low bit is with QSV enabled, the second half with higher CPU usage is without QSV enabled in OBS.. the dip in CPU usage in the second half is a loading screen as I changed from one area in the game to another...


----------



## XeiZ (May 28, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

rlex: QSV only cares about bitrate, cbr/vbr, cfr and buffer - do note though that the buffer is capped at around 3300 (can remember the exact value since palana seems to have removed that line from the logs but it was around 3500 somewhere).
Preset doesnt do anything and neither do any x264 custom settings (duh obviously, its qsv instead).

About the stalling, are you 100% sure planetside isnt running on the igpu instead? The HD4000 (and even the 3000) shouldnt have any problems with 1080p60fps. In fact i even got my hd3000 to output 1080p120fps for a testrun (THATS when i got 30%~ lagged frames thoug heh)


----------



## rlex (May 28, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

>are you 100% sure planetside isnt running on the igpu instead
Yep i'm sure. I does not have anything connected to iGPU and i doubt HD4000 can handle PS2 on ultra. Also i saw GPU load peaking to 100% sometimes, and my app can only read GPU data from nvidia cards.


----------



## Tak0r (May 28, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				AndehX said:
			
		

> still no fix for the Arma 2 bug?  Jim said it might be in the 0.52.05 build.  I've just tried it and Arma 2 still shows up black, using game capture



That's not a .05 build from jim is just tagged mine like that as i stated


----------



## Bensam123 (May 28, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

So how much extra bandwidth do you have to add in order to get the same quality as CPU encoding?


----------



## Krazy (May 28, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Not enough, most likely.  It's less about bitrate and more about how QSV does the actual encoding.


----------



## Bensam123 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Relatively similar encoding then... Dukes example looks pretty darn good.


----------



## DAOWAce (May 29, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Surprise surprise, XSplit just implemented QuickSync as well (though only for local recording, lol), along with some other improvements OBS has had over it for a while now.

Catching up they are.  Hopefully OBS stays ahead of them, want to see the penetration of OBS continue to rise.


----------



## ArucarD (May 29, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Interestingly enough, I went through all the bells and whistles of getting my PC setup for the QSV support. [Bios settingsc, driver install and application installation of Virtu MVP] I go to test the stream, see the logs and it says QSV failed. I know it is functioning, as Virtu MVP shows on and when the game launches it shows the logo as I set it. 

Only reason I even enabled the iGPU and installed Virtu MVP etc was for this test lol o well :D [Tested with both 32 bit and x64] Maximus V Gene MB.


----------



## varyak (May 30, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

You dont need Virtu, there is a how to linked on the second or third page of this topic.


----------



## Venares (May 30, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Indeed, you dont need Virtu installed at all.
You just need to enable the iGPU in the BIOS and install the Intel graphics drivers.
I run a Gene IV so it should work for you no problem.

The key to getting this to work however is that the GPU "MUST" be active in windows.
I.E. It must be rendering a desktop.
You can either connect the HDMI out on your motherboard to a second screen (I use the iGPU to drive my side screen that I have OBS and my other crap on while streaming) or you can trick the iGPU.

To trick it, you need to goto screen resolution and hit detect.
You should then get a disconnected display appear.
Click it and then select "try to connect anyway: VGA"
Once enabled you then need to extend your screen onto this display.


----------



## Munskin (May 30, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Can''t get QSV to work. I guess it has something to do with the need to run OBS with the Nvidia GPU or else I only get a black screen while capturing LoL through game capture. Is there a solution for this. I have included two log files. One with iGPU selected and one with Nvidia GPU.


```
16:34:38: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.04b toast build - 64bit (　^ω^)
16:34:38: -------------------------------
16:34:38: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz
16:34:38: CPU Speed: 2195MHz
16:34:38: Physical Memory:  8085MB Total, 5168MB Free
16:34:38: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
16:34:38: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
16:34:38: monitor 2: pos={-1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
16:34:38: Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200 
16:34:38: Aero is Enabled
16:34:38: -------------------------------
16:34:38: OBS Modules:
16:34:38: Base Address     Module
16:34:38: 0000000053130000 OBS.exe
16:34:38: 00000000A5B60000 OBSApi.dll
16:34:38: 00000000AB950000 DShowPlugin.dll
16:34:38: 00000000AB920000 GraphicsCapture.dll
16:34:38: 00000000AB900000 NoiseGate.dll
16:34:38: ------------------------------------------
16:34:38: Adapter 1
16:34:38:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M 
16:34:38:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1019805696
16:34:38:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
16:34:38: ------------------------------------------
16:34:38: Adapter 2
16:34:38:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M 
16:34:38:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1019805696
16:34:38:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
16:34:38: ------------------------------------------
16:34:38: Adapter 3
16:34:38:   Video Adapter: Microsoft Basic Render Driver
16:34:38:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1019805696
16:34:38:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
16:34:38: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-28, 16:34:38===============================================
16:34:38:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
16:34:38:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
16:34:38:   Output resolution: 1280x720
16:34:38: ------------------------------------------
16:34:38: Loading up D3D10...
16:34:39: Playback device Default
16:34:39: ------------------------------------------
16:34:39: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (2- High Definition Audio Device)
16:34:39: ------------------------------------------
16:34:39: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (2- High Definition Audio Device)
16:34:39: ------------------------------------------
16:34:39: Audio Encoding: AAC
16:34:39:     bitrate: 128
16:34:39: Using graphics capture
16:34:39: Failed to initialize QSV hardware session
16:34:39: ------------------------------------------
16:34:39: Video Encoding: x264
16:34:39:     fps: 60
16:34:39:     width: 1280, height: 720
16:34:39:     preset: veryfast
16:34:39:     CBR: no
16:34:39:     CFR: no
16:34:39:     max bitrate: 4000
16:34:39:     buffer size: 4000
16:34:39:     quality: 8
16:34:39: ------------------------------------------
16:34:39: 
16:34:39: Profiler result for the last frame:
16:34:39: ==============================================================
16:34:39: frame - [time: 23.495 ms (cpu time: 15.625 ms)]
16:34:39: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:34:39: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:34:39: ==============================================================
16:34:39: 
16:34:45: Total frames rendered: 387, number of frames that lagged: 3 (0.78%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
16:34:45: =====Stream End: 2013-05-28, 16:34:45=================================================
16:34:45: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-28, 16:34:45===============================================
16:34:45:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
16:34:45:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
16:34:45:   Output resolution: 1280x720
16:34:45: ------------------------------------------
16:34:45: Loading up D3D10...
16:34:46: Playback device Default
16:34:46: ------------------------------------------
16:34:46: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (2- High Definition Audio Device)
16:34:46: ------------------------------------------
16:34:46: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (2- High Definition Audio Device)
16:34:46: ------------------------------------------
16:34:46: Audio Encoding: AAC
16:34:46:     bitrate: 128
16:34:46: Using graphics capture
16:34:46: Found QSV hardware support
16:34:46: ------------------------------------------
16:34:46: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE)
16:34:47: 
16:34:47: ===================================================================================
16:34:47: Error: QSV hardware acceleration unavailable due to a driver bug. Reduce the number
16:34:47:        of monitors connected to you graphics card or configure your Intel graphics
16:34:47:        card to be the primary device.
16:34:47:        Refer to http://software.intel.com/en-us/forums/topic/359368#comment-1722674
16:34:47:        for more information.
16:34:47: ===================================================================================
16:34:47: 
16:34:47: Continuing with decreased performance
16:34:47: Using 6 encode tasks
16:34:47: ------------------------------------------
16:34:47: Video Encoding: QSV
16:34:47:     fps: 60
16:34:47:     width: 1280, height: 720
16:34:47:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
16:34:47:     CBR: no
16:34:47:     CFR: no
16:34:47:     max bitrate: 4000
16:34:47:     buffer size: 4000
16:34:47: ------------------------------------------
16:34:47: 
16:34:47: Profiler result for the last frame:
16:34:47: ==============================================================
16:34:47: frame - [time: 122.29 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:34:47: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:34:47: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:34:47: ==============================================================
16:34:47: 
16:34:48: Error: all encode tasks in use, stalling pipeline
16:34:48: Error: all encode tasks in use, stalling pipeline
16:34:48: Error: encoder is taking too long, consider decreasing your FPS/increasing your bitrate
16:34:48: Error: all encode tasks in use, stalling pipeline
16:34:48: Error: encoder is taking too long, consider decreasing your FPS/increasing your bitrate
```


```
02:33:09: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.04b toast build - 64bit (　^ω^)
02:33:09: -------------------------------
02:33:09: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz
02:33:09: CPU Speed: 2195MHz
02:33:09: Physical Memory:  8085MB Total, 4319MB Free
02:33:09: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
02:33:09: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
02:33:09: monitor 2: pos={-1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
02:33:09: Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200 
02:33:09: Aero is Enabled
02:33:09: -------------------------------
02:33:09: OBS Modules:
02:33:09: Base Address     Module
02:33:09: 00000000BABA0000 OBS.exe
02:33:09: 0000000029870000 OBSApi.dll
02:33:09: 000000003A510000 DShowPlugin.dll
02:33:09: 000000003A190000 GraphicsCapture.dll
02:33:09: 00000000393C0000 NoiseGate.dll
02:33:09: ------------------------------------------
02:33:09: Adapter 1
02:33:09:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
02:33:09:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 33554432
02:33:09:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
02:33:09: ------------------------------------------
02:33:09: Adapter 2
02:33:09:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M 
02:33:09:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1026097152
02:33:09:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
02:33:09: =====Stream Start: 2013-05-22, 02:33:09===============================================
02:33:09:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
02:33:09:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
02:33:09:   Output resolution: 1280x720
02:33:09: ------------------------------------------
02:33:09: Loading up D3D10...
02:33:09: Playback device Default
02:33:09: ------------------------------------------
02:33:09: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (2- High Definition Audio Device)
02:33:09: ------------------------------------------
02:33:09: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (2- High Definition Audio Device)
02:33:09: ------------------------------------------
02:33:09: Audio Encoding: AAC
02:33:09:     bitrate: 128
02:33:09: Using Window Capture
02:33:10: Found QSV hardware support
02:33:10: ------------------------------------------
02:33:10: QSV version 1.4 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE)
02:33:10: Using 8 encode tasks
02:33:10: ------------------------------------------
02:33:10: Video Encoding: QSV
02:33:10:     fps: 60
02:33:10:     width: 1280, height: 720
02:33:10:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
02:33:10:     CBR: no
02:33:10:     CFR: no
02:33:10:     max bitrate: 3500
02:33:10:     buffer size: 3496
02:33:10: ------------------------------------------
02:33:10: 
02:33:10: Profiler result for the last frame:
02:33:10: ==============================================================
02:33:10: frame - [time: 29.928 ms (cpu time: 31.25 ms)]
02:33:10: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 26.037 ms (cpu time: 31.25 ms)]
02:33:10: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 0.03 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
02:33:10: ==============================================================
```


----------



## Superlative (May 30, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

I've been looking all day. How do i enable quick sync for a "intel i5-2500k" with a "nvidia GTX 460". cheers!


----------



## dodgepong (May 30, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

What kind of motherboard do you have? Does your motherboard have a built-in monitor connection, and you have a Sandy Bridge or later CPU? If so, then it probably supports quick sync.


----------



## Superlative (May 30, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Can't find any VGA port on the motherboard :S
Here is all i found:
http://imgur.com/flFIdW7
http://imgur.com/25UehFU


----------



## DAOWAce (May 30, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Superlative said:
			
		

> http://imgur.com/flFIdW7


P67 boards do not support the iGPU on Sandy/Ivy Bridge CPUs.   So, you can't use QuickSync.

Need a Z68 board or later, because Intel stupidly decided to release things early instead of wait for the combined platform.


----------



## Superlative (May 30, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Thanks for the help! (saved me hours) Is't worth getting a Z68 board or waste of money? Recommend any of the Z68 boards if so?


----------



## DAOWAce (May 30, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

With Haswell coming out soon, I personally don't see a point in replacing your motherboard just to get iGPU support.  'Course, Z68 boards are kinda out of production now and only a few can be found new, though not at the low price levels P67 boards are.

I'd personally wait for Haswell (and reviews) then jump ship, but that's about a $500+ investment vs $100ish.  Not everyone's got the money to upgrade to a new platform when their current one still is quite strong.

If you have no plans to get Haswell and want to wait it out until the next generation, then sure, I guess you can pick up a Z68 board.

I stick with ASUS boards (Pro, Evo, Deluxe), but MSI/Gigabyte are fine too if you stay above low end.  Your current GD55 is a mid-range board, so no harm in getting a similar level one to save a few bucks afaik (moreso if you don't overclock).


*Edit*: Haswell is out.  Has some pretty good improvements for video encoding.. but otherwise it's extremely lackluster.  Almost no point to switch if already on Ivy Bridge like I am.  What a damn shame.

Well, here's hoping the seemingly delayed IB-E isn't a letdown.  Rather have Haswell-E, but Intel works in pretty dumb ways.

Where is AMD when you need them? *sigh*


----------



## Superlative (May 30, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

You're a hero sir! I'll check closer with a friend of mine, thanks again


----------



## Goatfudge (May 30, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				DAOWAce said:
			
		

> With Haswell coming out soon, I personally don't see a point in replacing your motherboard just to get iGPU support.  'Course, Z68 boards are kinda out of production now and only a few can be found new, though not at the low price levels P67 boards are.
> 
> I'd personally wait for Haswell (and reviews) then jump ship, but that's about a $500+ investment vs $100ish.  Not everyone's got the money to upgrade to a new platform when their current one still is quite strong.
> 
> ...



On the bright side, Haswell will hopefully improve Quick Sync quality, especially compared to Sandy Bridge.


----------



## Venares (May 31, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

That would be very intresting to see of there are major quality gains to be had.
I'd certernly consider jumping ship from my 2600K to a Haswell in that case.


----------



## Fire (May 31, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Venares said:
			
		

> That would be very intresting to see of there are major quality gains to be had.
> I'd certernly consider jumping ship from my 2600K to a Haswell in that case.



If memory serves, there are no quality gains at all, only deficits. Last time I looked into quicksync encoding, it was on par with gpu encoders in terms of quality. It'd be interesting to see how Haswell could improve on that.


----------



## Bensam123 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Speaking of GPU encoders, any word on if we're going to get support for AMD and Nvidia encoders?


----------



## rlex (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Bensam123 said:
			
		

> Speaking of GPU encoders, any word on if we're going to get support for AMD and Nvidia encoders?


Already discussed here several times. 
Developers will focus on quicksync.


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

If they're GPL compatible someone will eventually implement it


----------



## Voxletum (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Are we talking about an encoder that utilized CUDA or OpenCL?


----------



## Fire (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Voxletum said:
			
		

> Are we talking about an encoder that utilized CUDA or OpenCL?



They're talking about things like NVEnc


----------



## DAOWAce (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Well, Haswell is out.

Currently waiting to see what QuickSync improvements there are, if any.

Other than that, the damn thing is quite a big letdown.  Very little improvement in many areas; the only places where it really improves is the iGPU (which no one should be using for gaming anyway) and some video encoding, namely x264.

Regardless of the video encoding improvements, I don't see a reason to pay for the switch unless you're someone who really needs the extra performance.  Just a complete waste of money if you're already on IB.

Guess there's always IB-E or Haswell-E, right?  *sigh*


----------



## coopmine (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Hey - they seem to have integrated OpenCL natively to x264 in their Github.
https://github.com/DarkShikari/x264-devel

Maybe its worth a look and adding it to OBS - more speed is always good :)


----------



## kaloc (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				coopmine said:
			
		

> Hey - they seem to have integrated OpenCL natively to x264 in their Github.
> https://github.com/DarkShikari/x264-devel
> 
> Maybe its worth a look and adding it to OBS - more speed is always good :)



Yep, its now in the standard builds on the x264.nl site.  It was only a matter of time I suppose, before they added it to the main build.  It will be interesting to see what people come up with performance wise, when its available of course.


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

I'm aware of the opencl build, and have used it back in its experimental stages, seems to work pretty nicely.  I'll see what I can do about putting it into the next builds


----------



## Bensam123 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

OpenCL would be nice, but I was also talking about VCE or NVenc, which are similar to Quicksync. Ideally it'd be nice if all of this could be done in OpenCL so it would compatible with all the GPUs, but I don't think anything like that has been done yet. OpenCL is just used for look ahead (unless that's changed).


----------



## miTTPC (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

Just a quick one. I'm a tad puzzled on enabling IGPU in the bios on a MSI board (Z77A-G45) any help is much appreciated as I'm tearing my hair out here!

EDIT- Sorted that out, only OBS isn't using Quick sync now.....


----------



## Goatfudge (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				DAOWAce said:
			
		

> Well, Haswell is out.
> 
> Currently waiting to see what QuickSync improvements there are, if any.
> 
> ...



Quick Sync quality seems to have regressed with Haswell for transcoding at least, despite Intel claiming otherwise.

http://anandtech.com/show/7007/intels-h ... spective/8
http://anandtech.com/show/7007/intels-h ... pective/10

No idea if this is a fuck up by Handbrakes implementation, the drivers or hardware.


----------



## Xphome (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				miTTPC said:
			
		

> Just a quick one. I'm a tad puzzled on enabling IGPU in the bios on a MSI board (Z77A-G45) any help is much appreciated as I'm tearing my hair out here!
> 
> EDIT- Sorted that out, only OBS isn't using Quick sync now.....



Do you have a monitor plugged into it or enabled a "fake" monitor? Latest drivers? You can find out how to enable a "fake" monitor earlier in this thread.


----------



## DAOWAce (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Goatfudge said:
			
		

> Quick Sync quality seems to have regressed with Haswell for transcoding at least, despite Intel claiming otherwise.


That's a damn shame.

We definitely need to see more testing done with this.  Hopefully it's due to the software/drivers and not the hardware.. It's unfathomable that Intel could've stepped backwards, though even if they really did, it wouldn't surprise me that much anymore..


----------



## Bensam123 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> I'm aware of the opencl build, and have used it back in its experimental stages, seems to work pretty nicely.  I'll see what I can do about putting it into the next builds



Would this interfere with Quicksync? Would it also cause performance issues with games? Would it be possible to offload this to a single GPU? Is this just lookahead or a full blown OpenCL implementation?


----------



## TuFFrabit (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

The x264 implementation of OpenCL/AMD VCE is only partial.  OBS could receive even more performance gains with it's own native implementation.

Any chance of getting the source for this QuickSync build?  I have the AMD VCE docs and I would like to see how QuickSync was implemented for OBS.  Perhaps I can find the time to sit down and bang out a OBS VCE implementation.


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.03 toast build - quicksync*

The source of it is on github as is everything else.  Next test will also have the new x264 build that includes opencl support, so lots of developments on the hardware encoding front as of late


----------



## Jim (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Just uploaded 0.52.05 with the new opencl x264 changes.  Many quicksync changes as well.  And as a bonus, paibox added in gamma support for capture devices.

Also I think I fixed that annoying bug with arma2, finally.


----------



## Bensam123 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Thanks Jim! Exciting improvements.


----------



## Geoning (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

OpenCL doesnt work for me.
OBS doesn't encode stream (0kbps in interface)
I was checking with GTX 660M and Intel 4000 (laptop)

Maybe its work only when intel is locked but i cannot lock in laptop. :P
I can only force run OBS on GTX 660M but still 0kbps... Twitch and mp4 have 0 data.
Logs for Jim.



Spoiler





```
15:26:14: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.05b powdered toast build - 64bit (　^ω^)
15:26:14: -------------------------------
15:26:14: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz
15:26:14: CPU Speed: 2494MHz
15:26:14: Physical Memory:  8081MB Total, 5449MB Free
15:26:14: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 2
15:26:14: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1600, 900}
15:26:14: Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200 
15:26:14: Aero is Enabled
15:26:14: -------------------------------
15:26:14: OBS Modules:
15:26:14: Base Address     Module
15:26:14: 0000000060CA0000 OBS.exe
15:26:14: 00000000BF360000 OBSApi.dll
15:26:14: 00000000C5700000 DShowPlugin.dll
15:26:14: 00000000C3490000 GraphicsCapture.dll
15:26:14: 00000000C4360000 NoiseGate.dll
15:26:14: 00000000C4310000 scenesw.dll
15:26:14: ------------------------------------------
15:26:14: Adapter 1
15:26:14:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
15:26:14:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 33554432
15:26:14:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1845493760
15:26:14: ------------------------------------------
15:26:14: Adapter 2
15:26:14:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M 
15:26:14:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2087518208
15:26:14:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147479552
15:26:14: =====Stream Start: 2013-06-04, 15:26:14===============================================
15:26:14:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
15:26:14:   Base resolution: 1600x900
15:26:14:   Output resolution: 912x514
15:26:14: ------------------------------------------
15:26:14: Loading up D3D10...
15:26:14: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{72222909-7a4d-4d04-84d2-71738b2456bd}
15:26:14: ------------------------------------------
15:26:14: Using desktop audio input: Głośniki (Realtek High Definition Audio)
15:26:14: ------------------------------------------
15:26:14: Audio Encoding: MP3
15:26:14:     bitrate: 48
15:26:14: Using Monitor Capture
15:26:14: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true"
15:26:15: ------------------------------------------
15:26:15: Video Encoding: x264
15:26:15:     fps: 60
15:26:15:     width: 912, height: 514
15:26:15:     preset: veryfast
15:26:15:     CBR: yes
15:26:15:     CFR: no
15:26:15:     max bitrate: 346
15:26:15: ------------------------------------------
15:26:15: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
15:26:15: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
15:26:15: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
15:26:15: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
15:26:15: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
15:26:15: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
15:26:16: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
15:26:16: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
15:26:19: Total frames rendered: 233, number of frames that lagged: 1 (0.43%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
15:26:19: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
15:26:19: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
15:26:19: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
15:26:19: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
15:26:19: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
15:26:19: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
15:26:19: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
15:26:19: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
15:26:19: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
15:26:19: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
15:26:19: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
15:26:19: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
15:26:19: =====Stream End: 2013-06-04, 15:26:19=================================================
15:26:20: 
15:26:20: Profiler results:
15:26:20: 
15:26:20: ==============================================================
15:26:20: frame - [100%] [avg time: 2.181 ms (cpu time: avg 1.207 ms, total 281.25 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 71.8%] [unaccounted: 28.2%]
15:26:20: | scene->Preprocess - [6.19%] [avg time: 0.135 ms (cpu time: avg 0.134 ms, total 31.25 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
15:26:20: | video encoding and uploading - [65.7%] [avg time: 1.432 ms (cpu time: avg 0.536 ms, total 125 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 59.7%] [unaccounted: 5.96%]
15:26:20: | | CopyResource - [1.51%] [avg time: 0.033 ms (cpu time: avg 0.067 ms, total 15.625 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
15:26:20: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.459%] [avg time: 0.01 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
15:26:20: | | call to encoder - [57.7%] [avg time: 1.259 ms (cpu time: avg 0.469 ms, total 109.375 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
15:26:20: | | sending stuff out - [0%] [avg time: 0 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
15:26:20: | Convert444Threads - [710%] [avg time: 15.486 ms (cpu time: avg 1.341 ms, total 312.5 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
15:26:20: ==============================================================
15:26:20:
```




#EDIT: Probably its problem with x264 not with OBS...


----------



## Benji89 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Tested the OpenCL encoder on a 7970m (Enduro) and works flawlessly, I'm able to stream now without my FPS being effected at all.


----------



## Invi (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

not sure if I'm missing something, but how do I use the OpenCL encoder ?

Edit - nevermind, found it on the main post.... derp :D, for those wondering add "opencl=true" without quotes to custom x264 settings


----------



## xD4rkFire (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Sorry for the noob question but what is OpenCL hardware acceleration and can I enable it on a Radeon HD 6850?


----------



## Geoning (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				xD4rkFire said:
			
		

> Sorry for the noob question but what is OpenCL hardware acceleration and can I enable it on a Radeon HD 6850?


Check with GPU-Z


----------



## dehixem (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				xD4rkFire said:
			
		

> Sorry for the noob question but what is OpenCL hardware acceleration and can I enable it on a Radeon HD 6850?



Same question here :) I imagine the CPU is less used or something like that ?


----------



## Lupzi (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Is there haswell support ? I am using a 4670k and "use quicksync" is grey. 
GA-Z87-D3HP is my motherboard.
Am I mising somehting?


----------



## Bensam123 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Make sure you have the most recent drivers, which (for AMD at least) include the latest version of OpenCL support.

GPUZ will tell you if your hardware supports it though.


----------



## ExitSign (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Hey there,

opencl is not working for me, although my discrete gpu (NVidia GTX 560 Ti) supports it (according to GPU-Z)

Here is the log:

16:36:17: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.05b powdered toast build - 64bit (　^ω^)
16:36:17: -------------------------------
16:36:17: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
16:36:17: CPU Speed: 3400MHz
16:36:17: Physical Memory:  16281MB Total, 10051MB Free
16:36:17: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
16:36:17: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
16:36:17: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
16:36:17: monitor 3: pos={3840, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
16:36:17: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
16:36:17: Aero is Disabled
16:36:17: -------------------------------
16:36:17: OBS Modules:
16:36:17: Base Address     Module
16:36:17: 000000003F320000 OBS.exe
16:36:17: 00000000E76D0000 OBSApi.dll
16:36:17: 00000000EBC30000 DShowPlugin.dll
16:36:17: 00000000EC1A0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
16:36:17: 00000000FA3F0000 NoiseGate.dll
16:36:17: 00000000ED820000 scenesw.dll
16:36:17: ------------------------------------------
16:36:17: Adapter 1
16:36:17:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti  
16:36:17:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1025966080
16:36:17:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3220779008
16:36:17: ------------------------------------------
16:36:17: Adapter 2
16:36:17:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
16:36:17:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
16:36:17:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
16:36:17: Using automatic low latency mode
16:36:17: =====Stream Start: 2013-06-04, 16:36:17===============================================
16:36:17:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
16:36:17:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
16:36:17:   Output resolution: 1920x1080
16:36:17: ------------------------------------------
16:36:17: Loading up D3D10...
16:36:17: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{8ec28be8-4d7e-4ea0-906b-1833de2dde50}
16:36:17: ------------------------------------------
16:36:17: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Sennheiser 3D G4ME1)
16:36:17: Using 5.1 speaker setup
16:36:17: ------------------------------------------
16:36:17: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (Sennheiser 3D G4ME1)
16:36:17: ------------------------------------------
16:36:17: Audio Encoding: AAC
16:36:17:     bitrate: 128
16:36:17: Using graphics capture
16:36:17: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true 8x8dct=1 aq-mode=2 b-adapt=2 bframes=1 chroma-qp-offset=2 colormatrix=smpte170m deblock=0:0 direct=auto ipratio=1.41 keyint=240 level=3.1 me=umh merange=16 min-keyint=auto mixed-refs=1 no-mbtree=0 partitions=all profile=high psy-rd=0.5:0.0 qcomp=0.6 qpmax=51 qpmin=10 qpstep=4 ratetol=10 rc-lookahead=30 ref=1 scenecut=40 subme=8 threads=0 trellis=2 weightb=1 weightp=2"
16:36:17: The custom x264 command 'min-keyint=auto' failed
16:36:17: x264: frame MB size (120x68) > level limit (3600)
16:36:17: x264: MB rate (244800) > level limit (108000)
16:36:19: ------------------------------------------
16:36:19: Video Encoding: x264
16:36:19:     fps: 30
16:36:19:     width: 1920, height: 1080
16:36:19:     preset: veryfast
16:36:19:     CBR: yes
16:36:19:     CFR: no
16:36:19:     max bitrate: 4000
16:36:19: ------------------------------------------
16:36:19: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:36:21: x264: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel error '-4'
16:36:21: x264: OpenCL: CL_MEM_OBJECT_ALLOCATION_FAILURE error executing CL_COMMAND_NDRANGE_KERNEL on GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Device 0).
16:36:21: 
16:36:21: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed


----------



## Invi (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

What driver version are you using? I just had to update my nvidia drivers to get opencl working on my 660ti


----------



## ExitSign (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Invi said:
			
		

> What driver version are you using? I just had to update my nvidia drivers to get opencl working on my 660ti



Latest (320.18).

I removed all custom x264 settings I had. Leaving only opencl=true

It worked, but crashes after a few minutes on nvopencl.dll (from nVidia).

I guess opencl is indeed rather unstable for now.


----------



## Geoning (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

OpenCL is ok, x264 (libx264-133.dll) has problems.


----------



## Invi (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

I don't know if its something to do with opencl or what, but the quality of my stream seems to of dropped off quite a bit using the same settings :(


----------



## Geoning (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

I think that DarkShikari made a fault in new version x264 and we must wait for fix.


----------



## matagyula (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Updated my GPU drivers, but I can't tell wether it is working or not :) The streaming works, no errors show up in the log either.



Spoiler



18:56:19: Loading up D3D10...
18:56:20: Playback device Default
18:56:20: ------------------------------------------
18:56:20: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (4- Creative SB Audigy 2 (WDM))
18:56:20: Using 5.1 speaker setup
18:56:20: ------------------------------------------
18:56:20: Audio Encoding: AAC
18:56:20:     bitrate: 112
18:56:20: Using graphics capture
18:56:20: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true"
18:56:20: ------------------------------------------
18:56:20: Video Encoding: x264
18:56:20:     fps: 30
18:56:20:     width: 960, height: 600
18:56:20:     preset: fast
18:56:20:     CBR: no
18:56:20:     CFR: no
18:56:20:     max bitrate: 1800
18:56:20:     buffer size: 1800
18:56:20:     quality: 7
18:56:20: ------------------------------------------
18:56:20: SharedTexCapture hooked
18:56:22: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
18:56:22:   Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
18:56:24: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
18:56:24: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
19:01:57: Total frames rendered: 10040, number of frames that lagged: 39 (0.39%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
19:01:58: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to loop exit
19:01:58: librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10035 (56 bytes)
19:01:58: librtmp error: WriteN, RTMP send error 10038 (42 bytes)
19:01:58: Number of times waited to send: 69, Waited for a total of 222969 bytes
19:01:58: Number of b-frames dropped: 857 (8.7%), Number of p-frames dropped: 1116 (11%), Total 1973 (20%)
19:01:58: =====Stream End: 2013-06-04, 19:01:58=================================================
19:02:08: 
19:02:08: Profiler results:
19:02:08: 
19:02:08: ==============================================================
19:02:08: frame - [100%] [avg time: 3.678 ms (cpu time: avg 1.387 ms, total 14773.3 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 38.5%] [unaccounted: 61.5%]
19:02:08: | scene->Preprocess - [6.28%] [avg time: 0.231 ms (cpu time: avg 0.231 ms, total 2464.82 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
19:02:08: | video encoding and uploading - [32.2%] [avg time: 1.186 ms (cpu time: avg 0.719 ms, total 7659.64 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 31.1%] [unaccounted: 1.11%]
19:02:08: | | CopyResource - [0.353%] [avg time: 0.013 ms (cpu time: avg 0.008 ms, total 93.601 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
19:02:08: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.19%] [avg time: 0.007 ms (cpu time: avg 0.002 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
19:02:08: | | call to encoder - [29.9%] [avg time: 1.101 ms (cpu time: avg 0.684 ms, total 7285.24 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
19:02:08: | | sending stuff out - [0.653%] [avg time: 0.024 ms (cpu time: avg 0.013 ms, total 140.401 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
19:02:08: | Convert444Threads - [1.75e+003%] [avg time: 64.2 ms (cpu time: avg 0.756 ms, total 8049.65 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
19:02:08: ==============================================================



The huge frame-drop is internet connection related :o

Can I assume that the custom x264 setting "opencl=true" is working if it produces no errors in the log? In what way exactly does OpenCL contribute to x264 encoding? (Only the lookahead function is being offloaded to the GPU?) How much of a rough performance improvement can we expect from this (if any)?

Edit: The huge frame drop might not be network related afterall :/ after some streaming the encoding FPS just drops to zero, frame-drop increases, while in-game the performance stays the same, also the CPU and GPU utilization, so as some have already suggested, something might be borken ^^


----------



## gmontanola (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

any1 using Virtu enabled and quicksync?


----------



## matagyula (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Yup, I have Virtu installed, a secondary monitor connected to the iGPU, and QS working in OBS :] Any questions? :D


----------



## gmontanola (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				matagyula said:
			
		

> Yup, I have Virtu installed, a secondary monitor connected to the iGPU, and QS working in OBS :] Any questions? :D



haha I'll have some as soon as I try to replicate your configuration. I'm working ATM, so guess I'll bother you soon.


----------



## matagyula (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

It's not that hard BTW, this thread is full of help. My only problem was that my drivers for the iGPU were old, an update solved my issue - no need to add OBS in any way to the Virtu Applications list.


----------



## Geoning (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				matagyula said:
			
		

> Updated my GPU drivers, but I can't tell wether it is working or not :) The streaming works, no errors show up in the log either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have Radeon right?
 I see that problem is with Geforce....


----------



## gmontanola (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				matagyula said:
			
		

> It's not that hard BTW, this thread is full of help. My only problem was that my drivers for the iGPU were old, an update solved my issue - no need to add OBS in any way to the Virtu Applications list.



Are you using good ol' Virtu or the MVP 2.0 one?


----------



## matagyula (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

@Geoing - Yes, I have a HD6870, and the latest WHQL drivers for it (was tempted to go for the latest beta drivers, but I'm playing it safe for now). I'll be messing around with OpenCL some more probably, however I'm still not 100% sure wether it is working or not ^^ (I see a ~10% increase in GPU utilization, that could be it ...)
@gmontanola - Using version 1.2.114.21767 :D My mobo does not support newer versions, so I'm stuck with this - it is better than nothing tho :)


----------



## Geoning (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

DarkShikari fault and didnt check OpenCL on Geforce and Intel. :D

I hope that Jim will report this problem and DarkShikari will fix it. :c


----------



## philosoaper (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

I don't get this OpenCL thing, I added the "opencl=true" in the custom x264 encoder settings and hit the checkbox next to it to enable it but when I do and hit start stream nothing shows up on twitch.. it remains in "offline" mode.. if I just uncheck that use custom checkbox and hit stream, it comes online in seconds.. what up with that?


in the log I get

16:10:02: x264: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel error '-4'
16:10:02: x264: OpenCL: CL_MEM_OBJECT_ALLOCATION_FAILURE error executing CL_COMMAND_NDRANGE_KERNEL on GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Device 0).
16:10:02: 
16:10:02: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
Warning -- x264 encode failed

soo.. guess it ain't actually working even tho it appears in the preview window as if it does..


----------



## Geoning (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				philosoaper said:
			
		

> I don't get this OpenCL thing, I added the "opencl=true" in the custom x264 encoder settings and hit the checkbox next to it to enable it but when I do and hit start stream nothing shows up on twitch.. it remains in "offline" mode.. if I just uncheck that use custom checkbox and hit stream, it comes online in seconds.. what up with that?
> 
> 
> in the log I get
> ...


OpenCL DOESN'T WORK with Geforce's... Read my posts up. :D


----------



## gmontanola (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Can we have CUDA? haha

I would throw my wallet on the screen if we could get this ;/


----------



## DEagleson (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

OpenCL seems to work just fine on my GTX 680m since im getting a video file from it, but i'l upload a log file the next time i do a proper stream.


----------



## Xphome (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

I tried doing a quick recording 720p60fps with and without OpenCL and I didn't notice any difference, a confirmation in the log that it really is being used would be nice (not just that it's an x264 custom parameter).


----------



## ExitSign (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Xphome said:
			
		

> I tried doing a quick recording 720p60fps with and without OpenCL and I didn't notice any difference, a confirmation in the log that it really is being used would be nice (not just that it's an x264 custom parameter).



well, it is what it is: a custom parameter on the x264 lib. The provided compiled version has support for this new parameter (http://git.videolan.org/?p=x264.git;a=c ... ec8ae5e042)


----------



## Xphome (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				ExitSign said:
			
		

> Xphome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, thanks for the link. It explains why I didn't notice anything at all. I do local recording with ultrafast preset since performance > disk space.


----------



## Bensam123 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Hmmm...



> Use --opencl-device N to specify a number of capable GPUs to skip during device detection.



That is something quite useful if you have a mutli-gpu configuration or you want to offload it to a different device other then your primary adapter.


----------



## Voxletum (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Just to clarify, using OpenCL will result with a lower quality stream than if you used the CPU alone. It's also less efficient in terms of power.


----------



## Bensam123 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Slightly worse quality according to the article.


----------



## ivannew2012 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Try Quick Sync for streaming on Twitch, but have black screen on stream, only audio is working.

Local file is fine, with video and audio. Only problem with local file, if it long time record, when i try play video and go to, for example, middle of video, I have to wait some time and cpu usage in this time is huge.

Use i5-3450 hd2500.

This is log if it help, http://pastebin.com/5kxhbuMB


----------



## leone007 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

I'd love to use openCL, but my latest AMD driver on my 7970 crashes after 8-9 minutes.



Spoiler



22:44:25: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.05b powdered toast build - 64bit (　^ω^)
22:44:25: -------------------------------
22:44:25: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
22:44:25: CPU Speed: 3500MHz
22:44:25: Physical Memory:  8077MB Total, 5631MB Free
22:44:25: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
22:44:25: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
22:44:25: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
22:44:25: Aero is Disabled
22:44:25: -------------------------------
22:44:25: OBS Modules:
22:44:25: Base Address     Module
22:44:25: 000000003FC70000 OBS.exe
22:44:25: 00000000E0070000 OBSApi.dll
22:44:25: 00000000F53C0000 DShowPlugin.dll
22:44:25: 00000000F7010000 GraphicsCapture.dll
22:44:25: 00000000F6FF0000 NoiseGate.dll
22:44:25: ------------------------------------------
22:44:25: Adapter 1
22:44:25:   Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
22:44:25:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 3202543616
22:44:25:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3966699520
22:44:25: ------------------------------------------
22:44:25: Adapter 2
22:44:25:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
22:44:25:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
22:44:25:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
22:44:25: Using fixed low latency mode, factor 20
22:44:25: =====Stream Start: 2013-06-04, 22:44:25===============================================
22:44:25:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
22:44:25:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
22:44:25:   Output resolution: 1536x864
22:44:25: ------------------------------------------
22:44:25: Loading up D3D10...
22:44:25: Playback device Default
22:44:25: ------------------------------------------
22:44:25: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
22:44:25: ------------------------------------------
22:44:25: Audio Encoding: AAC
22:44:25:     bitrate: 128
22:44:25: Using bitmap image
22:44:25: Using text output
22:44:25: Using text output
22:44:25: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true"
22:44:25: ------------------------------------------
22:44:25: Video Encoding: x264
22:44:25:     fps: 60
22:44:25:     width: 1536, height: 864
22:44:25:     preset: veryfast
22:44:25:     CBR: no
22:44:25:     CFR: no
22:44:25:     max bitrate: 4500
22:44:25:     buffer size: 4500
22:44:25:     quality: 6
22:44:25: ------------------------------------------
22:44:27: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
22:44:27:   Server selection: rtmp://live-lhr.justin.tv/app
22:44:28: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
22:44:28: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
22:45:42: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
22:45:42:   New Scene
22:45:42: Using graphics capture
22:45:42: SharedTexCapture hooked
22:52:59: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Socket error, send() returned -1, GetLastError() 10053

Error: Texture->Map failed: 0x887a0005 0x887a0007

Your video card or driver froze and was reset. Please check for possible hardware / driver issues.



The GPU is on stock settings.


----------



## Jim (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Yea, I'm getting some crashes myself on my 7950.  Might still be a bit before the x264 devs fully stabilize it.  I wish I was able to help them debug it, but sadly windows leaves few options for debugging a GCC-compiled library


----------



## XeiZ (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Exactly what i had when i used it yesterday with the same driver. It´s not something jim can fix though as far as i know. He simply put in the latest x264 build that had this option.


----------



## ivannew2012 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Don't know what happened, was that a twitch bugs(i have some problems with open twitch page) or my install driver for intel graphics from safe mode, but now i can stream on twitch with Quick Sync enabled.


----------



## TuFFrabit (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

I ran with opencl for my entire stream last night.  Didn't really see any performance improvements.

Using an AMD A10-5800k APU.


----------



## DAOWAce (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Is this right?



Spoiler



12:58:47: =====Stream Start: 2013-06-05, 12:58:47===============================================
12:58:47:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
12:58:47:   Base resolution: 1280x720
12:58:47:   Output resolution: 1280x720
12:58:47: ------------------------------------------
12:58:47: Loading up D3D10...
12:58:47: Playback device Default
12:58:47: ------------------------------------------
12:58:47: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (Creative SB X-Fi)
12:58:47: ------------------------------------------
12:58:47: Using auxilary audio input: "What U Hear" (Creative SB X-Fi)
12:58:47: ------------------------------------------
12:58:47: Audio Encoding: MP3
12:58:47:     bitrate: 192
12:58:47: Using graphics capture
12:58:47: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true"
12:58:47: ------------------------------------------
12:58:47: Video Encoding: x264
12:58:47:     fps: 60
12:58:47:     width: 1280, height: 720
12:58:47:     preset: fast
12:58:47:     CBR: no
12:58:47:     CFR: no
12:58:47:     max bitrate: 4000
12:58:47:     buffer size: 7000
12:58:47:     quality: 10
12:58:47: ------------------------------------------
12:58:47: using memory capture
12:58:47: 
12:58:47: Profiler result for the last frame:
12:58:47: ==============================================================
12:58:47: frame - [time: 17.409 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
12:58:47: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
12:58:47: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 0.005 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
12:58:47: ==============================================================
12:58:47: 
12:58:47: 
12:58:47: Profiler result for the last frame:
12:58:47: ==============================================================
12:58:47: frame - [time: 20.23 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
12:58:47: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
12:58:47: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 0.004 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
12:58:47: ==============================================================
12:58:47: 
12:58:49: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
12:58:49:   Server selection: rtmp://live-jfk.justin.tv/app
12:58:49: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
12:58:49: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
13:03:25: Capture window 0x00060408 invalid or changing, terminating capture
13:03:36: using memory capture
14:07:31: Total frames rendered: 247443, number of frames that lagged: 26 (0.01%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
14:07:31: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
14:07:31: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
14:07:31: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
14:07:31: =====Stream End: 2013-06-05, 14:07:31=================================================
14:09:08: 
14:09:08: Profiler results:
14:09:08: 
14:09:08: ==============================================================
14:09:08: frame - [100%] [avg time: 1.336 ms (cpu time: avg 1.342 ms, total 332329 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 62.6%] [unaccounted: 37.4%]
14:09:08: | scene->Preprocess - [0.0749%] [avg time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: avg 0.001 ms, total 374.402 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
14:09:08: | video encoding and uploading - [62.5%] [avg time: 0.835 ms (cpu time: avg 0.855 ms, total 211725 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 61.6%] [unaccounted: 0.898%]
14:09:08: | | CopyResource - [0.823%] [avg time: 0.011 ms (cpu time: avg 0.01 ms, total 2620.82 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
14:09:08: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.599%] [avg time: 0.008 ms (cpu time: avg 0.007 ms, total 1887.61 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
14:09:08: | | call to encoder - [59.6%] [avg time: 0.796 ms (cpu time: avg 0.82 ms, total 203067 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
14:09:08: | | sending stuff out - [0.599%] [avg time: 0.008 ms (cpu time: avg 0.008 ms, total 1996.81 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
14:09:08: | Convert444Threads - [2.49e+003%] [avg time: 33.32 ms (cpu time: avg 0.881 ms, total 218261 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
14:09:08: ==============================================================
14:09:08:



Ran a 4 hour stream yesterday too without issue.

Have only tested with simple 2D games that had no real performance hit, so I've not really tested by any means.  Though, the lower quality reported might be the reason why the stream quality looks a bit off..  (That or it's because I'm using OBS instead of XSplit, which for some reason drops quality despite using the same settings)

Then again, someone's saying it's not working for NVIDIA cards, so who really knows?

When I can, I'll see about testing with an actual 3D game (sans Dark Souls, since performance is worse in OBS), so it may take some time.  Hopefully it is working and is providing a benefit, but from the results people are showing, it doesn't seem so yet..


Edit: Did a test with Warframe at 1080p45:  http://www.twitch.tv/daowace/b/413070518

9 quality, 4,500 bitrate with 7000 buffer, veryfast.

Quality is, well.. pretty shit..  I had 60FPS no problem ingame, but with the quality that bad, I wouldn't expect anything less.


----------



## Geoning (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Intel HD 4000 + GTX 660M



Spoiler





```
20:54:48: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.05b powdered toast build - 64bit (　^ω^)
20:54:48: -------------------------------
20:54:48: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz
20:54:48: CPU Speed: 2494MHz
20:54:48: Physical Memory:  8081MB Total, 5439MB Free
20:54:48: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 2
20:54:48: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1600, 900}
20:54:48: Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200 
20:54:48: Aero is Enabled
20:54:48: -------------------------------
20:54:48: OBS Modules:
20:54:48: Base Address     Module
20:54:48: 00000000E87C0000 OBS.exe
20:54:48: 00000000FCA20000 OBSApi.dll
20:54:48: 000000000EC40000 DShowPlugin.dll
20:54:48: 000000000E2A0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
20:54:48: 000000000FBC0000 NoiseGate.dll
20:54:48: 000000000E280000 scenesw.dll
20:54:48: ------------------------------------------
20:54:48: Adapter 1
20:54:48:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
20:54:48:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 33554432
20:54:48:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1845493760
20:54:48: ------------------------------------------
20:54:48: Adapter 2
20:54:48:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M 
20:54:48:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2087518208
20:54:48:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147479552
20:54:48: =====Stream Start: 2013-06-05, 20:54:48===============================================
20:54:48:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
20:54:48:   Base resolution: 1600x900
20:54:48:   Output resolution: 1280x720
20:54:48: ------------------------------------------
20:54:48: Loading up D3D10...
20:54:48: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{72222909-7a4d-4d04-84d2-71738b2456bd}
20:54:48: ------------------------------------------
20:54:48: Using desktop audio input: Głośniki (Realtek High Definition Audio)
20:54:48: ------------------------------------------
20:54:48: Audio Encoding: MP3
20:54:48:     bitrate: 48
20:54:48: Using Monitor Capture
20:54:48: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true"
20:54:49: ------------------------------------------
20:54:49: Video Encoding: x264
20:54:49:     fps: 30
20:54:49:     width: 1280, height: 720
20:54:49:     preset: veryfast
20:54:49:     CBR: yes
20:54:49:     CFR: no
20:54:49:     max bitrate: 335
20:54:49: ------------------------------------------
20:54:50: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
20:54:50: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
20:54:50: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
20:54:50: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
20:54:50: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
20:54:50: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
20:54:50: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
20:54:50: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
Warning -- x264 encode failed
20:54:54: Total frames rendered: 157, number of frames that lagged: 1 (0.64%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
20:54:54: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
20:54:54: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
20:54:54: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
20:54:54: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
20:54:54: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
20:54:54: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
20:54:54: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
20:54:54: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
20:54:54: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
20:54:54: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
20:54:54: x264: OpenCL: Invalid value.
20:54:54: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
20:54:54: =====Stream End: 2013-06-05, 20:54:54=================================================
20:55:11: 
20:55:11: Profiler results:
20:55:11: 
20:55:11: ==============================================================
20:55:11: frame - [100%] [avg time: 4.085 ms (cpu time: avg 1.492 ms, total 234.375 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 81.8%] [unaccounted: 18.2%]
20:55:11: | scene->Preprocess - [3.97%] [avg time: 0.162 ms (cpu time: avg 0.199 ms, total 31.25 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
20:55:11: | video encoding and uploading - [77.8%] [avg time: 3.178 ms (cpu time: avg 0.398 ms, total 62.5 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 75.2%] [unaccounted: 2.64%]
20:55:11: | | CopyResource - [0.979%] [avg time: 0.04 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:55:11: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.245%] [avg time: 0.01 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:55:11: | | call to encoder - [73.9%] [avg time: 3.02 ms (cpu time: avg 0.398 ms, total 62.5 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:55:11: | | sending stuff out - [0%] [avg time: 0 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:55:11: | Convert444Threads - [792%] [avg time: 32.36 ms (cpu time: avg 1.791 ms, total 281.25 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
20:55:11: ==============================================================
20:55:11:
```




How we can choose device for OpenCL?

#Edit: I solved this problem.
In source OBS we can see


Spoiler



int b_opencl; /* use OpenCL when available */
    int i_opencl_device; /* specify count of GPU devices to skip, for CLI users */
[/spolier]

b_ - bool
i_ - int

so i added new parram "opencl=true opencl_device=1" and OpenCL works great!
Default opencl_device is 0 so OBS trying use i5 (maybe) for OpenCL so I had errors... ^^

I forced run OBS with NVIDIA's card (not in obs, but in driver).
OBS was bugged (only text) http://prntscr.com/18frqr but in GPU-Z I can see that GTX 660M starts work. :)

Conclusion. OpenCL works great but for NVIDIA's we know how to run. :)

#Edit: NVIDIA's card works (22%) but why CPU is loaded with this same % ??


----------



## DEagleson (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Since i usually play games on my notebook i dont have access to the raw GHz power desktop users got so QuickSync as well as OpenCL should do wonders for my streaming.

Ended up trying this OpenCL stuff and it seems to work on the Nvidia Geforce GTX 680m, no evil errors in the logs and i did get a video output to Twitch.

http://www.twitch.tv/deagleson/b/413063252

Quality seems watchable enough for me and the game kept itself at 60fps stable, so no CPU bottlenecking. :)



Spoiler



21:56:48: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.05b powdered toast build - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
21:56:48: -------------------------------
21:56:48: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2720QM CPU @ 2.20GHz
21:56:48: CPU Speed: 2195MHz
21:56:48: Physical Memory:  4095MB Total, 4095MB Free
21:56:48: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
21:56:48: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
21:56:48: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
21:56:48: Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200 
21:56:48: Aero is Enabled
21:56:48: -------------------------------
21:56:48: OBS Modules:
21:56:48: Base Address     Module
21:56:48: 00FB0000         OBS.exe
21:56:48: 602E0000         OBSApi.dll
21:56:48: 60050000         DShowPlugin.dll
21:56:48: 60030000         GraphicsCapture.dll
21:56:48: 60010000         NoiseGate.dll
21:56:48: ------------------------------------------
21:56:48: Adapter 1
21:56:48:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680M    
21:56:48:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 3221225472
21:56:48:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1073676288
21:56:48: =====Stream Start: 2013-06-05, 21:56:48===============================================
21:56:48:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
21:56:48:   Base resolution: 1280x720
21:56:48:   Output resolution: 1280x720
21:56:48: ------------------------------------------
21:56:48: Loading up D3D10...
21:56:48: Playback device Default
21:56:48: ------------------------------------------
21:56:48: Using desktop audio input: Speaker (USB Sound Blaster HD)
21:56:48: ------------------------------------------
21:56:48: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (USB Sound Blaster HD)
21:56:48: ------------------------------------------
21:56:48: Audio Encoding: AAC
21:56:48:     bitrate: 128
21:56:48: Using graphics capture
21:56:48: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true"
21:56:48: ------------------------------------------
21:56:48: Video Encoding: x264
21:56:48:     fps: 30
21:56:48:     width: 1280, height: 720
21:56:48:     preset: fast
21:56:48:     CBR: yes
21:56:48:     CFR: yes
21:56:48:     max bitrate: 2000
21:56:48: ------------------------------------------
21:56:48: SharedTexCapture hooked
21:57:09: Total frames rendered: 619, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
21:57:09: Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
21:57:09: =====Stream End: 2013-06-05, 21:57:09=================================================
21:57:43: =====Stream Start: 2013-06-05, 21:57:43===============================================
21:57:43:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
21:57:43:   Base resolution: 1280x720
21:57:43:   Output resolution: 1280x720
21:57:43: ------------------------------------------
21:57:43: Loading up D3D10...
21:57:43: Playback device Default
21:57:43: ------------------------------------------
21:57:43: Using desktop audio input: Speaker (USB Sound Blaster HD)
21:57:43: ------------------------------------------
21:57:43: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (USB Sound Blaster HD)
21:57:43: ------------------------------------------
21:57:43: Audio Encoding: AAC
21:57:43:     bitrate: 128
21:57:43: Using graphics capture
21:57:43: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true"
21:57:44: ------------------------------------------
21:57:44: Video Encoding: x264
21:57:44:     fps: 30
21:57:44:     width: 1280, height: 720
21:57:44:     preset: fast
21:57:44:     CBR: yes
21:57:44:     CFR: yes
21:57:44:     max bitrate: 2000
21:57:44: ------------------------------------------
21:57:44: SharedTexCapture hooked
21:57:48: Total frames rendered: 125, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
21:57:48: Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
21:57:48: =====Stream End: 2013-06-05, 21:57:48=================================================
21:58:02: =====Stream Start: 2013-06-05, 21:58:02===============================================
21:58:02:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
21:58:02:   Base resolution: 1280x720
21:58:02:   Output resolution: 1280x720
21:58:02: ------------------------------------------
21:58:02: Loading up D3D10...
21:58:02: Playback device Default
21:58:02: ------------------------------------------
21:58:02: Using desktop audio input: Speaker (USB Sound Blaster HD)
21:58:02: ------------------------------------------
21:58:02: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (USB Sound Blaster HD)
21:58:02: ------------------------------------------
21:58:02: Audio Encoding: AAC
21:58:02:     bitrate: 128
21:58:02: Using graphics capture
21:58:02: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true"
21:58:02: ------------------------------------------
21:58:02: Video Encoding: x264
21:58:02:     fps: 30
21:58:02:     width: 1280, height: 720
21:58:02:     preset: fast
21:58:02:     CBR: yes
21:58:02:     CFR: yes
21:58:02:     max bitrate: 2000
21:58:02: ------------------------------------------
21:58:02: SharedTexCapture hooked
21:58:19: Total frames rendered: 511, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
21:58:19: Total duplicated frames: 0 (0.00%)
21:58:19: =====Stream End: 2013-06-05, 21:58:19=================================================
21:59:30: =====Stream Start: 2013-06-05, 21:59:30===============================================
21:59:30:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
21:59:30:   Base resolution: 1280x720
21:59:30:   Output resolution: 1280x720
21:59:30: ------------------------------------------
21:59:30: Loading up D3D10...
21:59:30: Playback device Default
21:59:30: ------------------------------------------
21:59:30: Using desktop audio input: Speaker (USB Sound Blaster HD)
21:59:30: ------------------------------------------
21:59:30: Using auxilary audio input: Microphone (USB Sound Blaster HD)
21:59:30: ------------------------------------------
21:59:30: Audio Encoding: AAC
21:59:30:     bitrate: 128
21:59:30: Using graphics capture
21:59:30: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true"
21:59:30: ------------------------------------------
21:59:30: Video Encoding: x264
21:59:30:     fps: 30
21:59:30:     width: 1280, height: 720
21:59:30:     preset: fast
21:59:30:     CBR: yes
21:59:30:     CFR: yes
21:59:30:     max bitrate: 2000
21:59:30: ------------------------------------------
21:59:30: SharedTexCapture hooked
21:59:32: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
21:59:32:   Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
21:59:34: SO_SNDBUF was at 65536
21:59:34: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
23:35:46: Total frames rendered: 173293, number of frames that lagged: 14 (0.01%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
23:35:46: Total duplicated frames: 19 (0.01%)
23:35:49: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
23:35:49: Number of times waited to send: 0, Waited for a total of 0 bytes
23:35:49: Number of b-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Number of p-frames dropped: 0 (0%), Total 0 (0%)
23:35:49: =====Stream End: 2013-06-05, 23:35:49=================================================
23:37:50: 
23:37:50: Profiler results:
23:37:50: 
23:37:50: ==============================================================
23:37:50: frame - [100%] [avg time: 2.196 ms (cpu time: avg 2.04 ms, total 356156 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 68.6%] [unaccounted: 31.4%]
23:37:50: | scene->Preprocess - [0.0455%] [avg time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: avg 0.002 ms, total 359.375 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:37:50: | video encoding and uploading - [68.5%] [avg time: 1.505 ms (cpu time: avg 1.413 ms, total 246797 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 67.1%] [unaccounted: 1.46%]
23:37:50: | | CopyResource - [0.683%] [avg time: 0.015 ms (cpu time: avg 0.014 ms, total 2531.25 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
23:37:50: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.364%] [avg time: 0.008 ms (cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 1109.38 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
23:37:50: | | call to encoder - [63.5%] [avg time: 1.395 ms (cpu time: avg 1.318 ms, total 230141 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
23:37:50: | | sending stuff out - [2.5%] [avg time: 0.055 ms (cpu time: avg 0.051 ms, total 9046.88 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
23:37:50: | Convert444Threads - [3.03e+003%] [avg time: 66.641 ms (cpu time: avg 1.242 ms, total 216938 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:37:50: ==============================================================
23:37:50:


----------



## philosoaper (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

heh funny.. setting the device to 1 makes it not work but 0 does?.. heh.. or at least it doesn't say there was no compatible encoder found..





Spoiler



16:51:06: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true opencl_device=1"
16:51:06: x264: OpenCL: Unable to find a compatible device
16:51:06: ------------------------------------------
16:51:06: Video Encoding: x264
16:51:06:     fps: 60
16:51:06:     width: 1280, height: 800
16:51:06:     preset: faster
16:51:06:     CBR: no
16:51:06:     CFR: no
16:51:06:     max bitrate: 2000
16:51:06:     buffer size: 2000
16:51:06:     quality: 10
16:51:06: ------------------------------------------
16:51:06: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:51:06: 
16:51:06: Profiler result for the last frame:
16:51:06: ==============================================================
16:51:06: frame - [time: 28.293 ms (cpu time: 31.2 ms)]
16:51:06: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:51:06: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 0.003 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:51:06: ==============================================================



16:59:16: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true opencl_device=0"
16:59:17: ------------------------------------------
16:59:17: Video Encoding: x264
16:59:17:     fps: 60
16:59:17:     width: 1280, height: 800
16:59:17:     preset: faster
16:59:17:     CBR: no
16:59:17:     CFR: no
16:59:17:     max bitrate: 2000
16:59:17:     buffer size: 2000
16:59:17:     quality: 10
16:59:17: ------------------------------------------
16:59:17: SharedTexCapture hooked
16:59:17: 
16:59:17: Profiler result for the last frame:
16:59:17: ==============================================================
16:59:17: frame - [time: 39.458 ms (cpu time: 46.8 ms)]
16:59:17: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:59:17: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 0 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
16:59:17: ==============================================================


----------



## StrikerX3 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Tried the new OpenCL option with my GTX 680. Didn't notice any difference in performance at all in NS2. CPU usage remained the same after enabling it, while GPU usage did seem to increase by about 20%. I was expecting CPU usage to go down noticeably, but it seems like OBS is still using the CPU to encode.


----------



## paibox (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

I think it's pretty safe to assume by now that OpenCL is unfortunately broken in the current build of x264.

In previous builds, it used to lower CPU usage by 10-15%, and quality was not affected negatively in any way. (x264 only offloads rc-lookahead to the GPU.) It seems to be doing the lookahead on the GPU, but then not using the data for anything, which results in graphical glitches here and there. Can't do much except wait for x264 to fix it, OBS is not technically doing any of the encoding.


----------



## Perb (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

What resolution were you two using?

I'm my limited testing of OpenCL it worked great for 720p or lower, but when I tried 1080p it went back to using the CPU to encode.


----------



## StrikerX3 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

I tested with both 720p and 1080p. No improvements in either.

Maybe the frame rate has something to do with it? I did 720p45 and 1080p60.


----------



## slickpad (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

I've found a new bug similar to one of the currently standing known bugs: "Quicksync doesn't appear to work properly when you have more than four monitors connected to your main GPU (no clue why currently)"

Quicksync doesn't appear to work when I use triple monitors by having one monitor on my main gpu, a gtx 460, a monitor on my igpu, and another on my secondary gpu, a gt 610. If I then disconnect my 610 and put my 3rd monitor on my gtx 460, quicksync begins to function. Hopefully this can get fixed somewhere down the line.


----------



## Floatingthru (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Finally got around to doing some QSV testing with my new 4770k featuring the HD 4600. Not sure if the quality increased over the previous igpu's though. The video is definitely watchable albeit using a decent chunk of bitrate, but being able to play any game without having to worry about cpu usage is nice. In this test my cpu was only 30% the whole time (4.3ghz). Ignore the name of the build, its a custom one with a different x264 dll.

http://pastebin.com/jbdU3Myb

http://www.twitch.tv/floatingthru/c/2399537


----------



## Geoning (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Floatingthru said:
			
		

> Finally got around to doing some QSV testing with my new 4770k featuring the HD 4600. Not sure if the quality increased over the previous igpu's though. The quality is definitely watchable albeit using a decent chunk of bitrate, but being able to play any game without having to worry about cpu usage is nice. In this test my cpu was only 30% the whole time (4.3ghz). Ignore the name of the build, its a custom one with a different x264 dll.
> 
> http://pastebin.com/jbdU3Myb
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/floatingthru/c/2399537


With bitrate 3500 on HD 4000 stream is watchable too...
But check quality bitrate 750 with QSV and without.


----------



## ivannew2012 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Floatingthru, 30% cpu usage ? i guese QVS not enabled, i get max 10% cpu usage with QVS enabled and similar settings. I have i5-3450 hd2500. Codec H.264 is requires more bitrate, but less cpu usage with QVS, x.264 is requires less bitrate but hugh cpu usage for same quality of image.


----------



## Floatingthru (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

^^
Depends on the source of course ;p If I streamed my desktop the cpu would be 0%! Remember Me uses 30% of my cpu. Each game and source will be different. QSV was working for sure just by looking at the way it handles high motion.


----------



## ivannew2012 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

I stream battlefield 3, with your settings, 60 fps and i get max 10% usage (3300Hz in play-stream time) on process OBS.exe. Pretty sure you don't enabled QSV or it cpu usage of all system ?

Also need see in what frequency cpu is working in stream time. Intel add hard instruments to save power. Maybe cpu works on 1500Hz. 30% of 1500Hz and 30% of 4300Hz not same.


----------



## Floatingthru (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

^^

OBS process was like under 3%, I mean overall total system wide all around super cpu usage meaning the game used 27% of my cpu.


----------



## ivannew2012 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Thought you play on console :) gamepad confused me.


----------



## PrefoX (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

how do you use the iGPU for encoding and your dedicated for the game? doesnt work here ; / or do u use virtu MVP shit?


----------



## Geoning (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				PrefoX said:
			
		

> how do you use the iGPU for encoding and your dedicated for the game? doesnt work here ; / or do u use virtu MVP shit?


Force it in control panel.


----------



## Grue (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

For me when I enable opencl it increases cpu usuage by 10 %... I have gtx 650 and phenom II 965 BE. Also I set 12000 bitrate and when I enable opencl it records at 4000-5000 bitrate. This is for file output mode.


----------



## ivannew2012 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

PrefoX, First I set in bios, igpu always on. Install latest drivers for hd graphics from intel site. Then I go to resolution of screen on windows 7, click found monitors, click on founded monitor(I don't have real connection to igpu monitor), try anyway to connect VGA, share screen, set same resolution as my monitor.

Like this, http://ru.twitch.tv/ivannew2012/b/414716895


----------



## Geoning (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Grue said:
			
		

> For me when I enable opencl it increases cpu usuage by 10 %... I have gtx 650 and phenom II 965 BE. Also I set 12000 bitrate and when I enable opencl it records at 4000-5000 bitrate. This is for file output mode.


Are you sure you checked CBR ?


----------



## Kharay (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

I love this build; I have an older CPU (i5 760) so I can't use QuickSync but x264 finally supporting OpenCL and this new build of OBS have made this somewhat dated PC do something it was never able to do before -- 1080p @ 30 FPS.

Without dropping a single frame. Of course I need to ensure to use the proper combination of settings in OBS and the game in question, to avoid taxing the CPU and GPU too much but the result is just astounding. And it's quite stable too. Just streamed for 7 and a half hours and not a single issue. In fact, the only hickup I had was my ISP throwing a burp and interrupting my connection for a few seconds but even that did not stop OBS from running like a charm.

Not bad for an i5 760 in combination with an HD 6870, right?

Throughout those 7 and a half hours not a single frame was dropped. I love this build. You have my thanks for it.


----------



## greengo (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

please do so that the program will retain the stream key, when you change Streaming Service.


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

If you are changing Streaming Services, why would you want to keep the same stream key? You should normally get a different key for each streaming service...


----------



## CommanderRoot (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				greengo said:
			
		

> please do so that the program will retain the stream key, when you change Streaming Service.


Or you could use different profiles for each streaming service you use


----------



## JoaoJotao (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Tested yesterday OBS with Quicksync, worked mostly stable and smoothly... and used HALF processor power (35-50% with 80% peaks) over Xsplit (70%-100%). My processor is a i5-2450m. Streamed at 360p because I only got a 1 mbps upload connection. Had trouble with scene changes but it was my error by not creating global sources, took some time to figure that out.

I think I can now run/record 720p streams, as soon as I get a decent upload connection. Brazil still has a long way to go about this.

As of quality, 360p isn´t a good parameter to measure, so I didn´t notice any big quality decrease in my stream.

Links (voices are in brazilian portuguese):

First try: http://www.twitch.tv/joaojotao/b/415316117

Second try, after global sources (crashed because of my outdated Dell driver): http://www.twitch.tv/joaojotao/b/415339900


----------



## Tim885885 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

OBS UlratFast Vs Quick Sync 2000kbps 30fps 720p 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz6OU_ucAqc


----------



## ivannew2012 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Tim885885, seems like Quick Sync is better, but need same picture, maybe cut to half and show only top part from both cases.


----------



## ExitSign (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Tim885885 said:
			
		

> OBS UlratFast Vs Quick Sync 2000kbps 30fps 720p
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz6OU_ucAqc



specs?


----------



## bamf (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

quick question:  is it possible to use quicksync with settings of vbr 0kbit and buffer 1-3mbit to simulate a constant ratefactor (crf) rate control?


----------



## bamf (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Floatingthru said:
			
		

> Finally got around to doing some QSV testing with my new 4770k featuring the HD 4600. Not sure if the quality increased over the previous igpu's though. The video is definitely watchable albeit using a decent chunk of bitrate, but being able to play any game without having to worry about cpu usage is nice. In this test my cpu was only 30% the whole time (4.3ghz). Ignore the name of the build, its a custom one with a different x264 dll.
> 
> http://pastebin.com/jbdU3Myb
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/floatingthru/c/2399537



I found the video on twitch.tv and ran MediaInfo on it to analyze what hidden settings Intel Quick Sync may be using.  Here is the data I pulled:

```
Video
Format                         : AVC
Format/Info                    : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile                 : High@L3.2
Format settings, CABAC         : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames      : 3 frames
Codec ID                       : 7
Duration                       : 15mn 1s
Bit rate mode                  : Variable
Bit rate                       : 3 266 Kbps
Maximum bit rate               : 3 500 Kbps
Width                          : 1 280 pixels
Height                         : 720 pixels
Display aspect ratio           : 16:9
Frame rate mode                : Constant
Frame rate                     : 60.000 fps
Color space                    : YUV
Chroma subsampling             : 4:2:0
Bit depth                      : 8 bits
Scan type                      : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)             : 0.059
Stream size                    : 360 MiB (96%)
```

For anyone else that wants to take a look at this video, below is a link for the 15 minute video section I used.

Download: (374 MB)
http://store34.media34.justin.tv/archiv ... 771828.flv


----------



## dehixem (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> Added latest x264 revision that has OpenCL hardware acceleration support, can be enabled by adding "opencl=true" as a custom x264 parameter (without quotes.  Warning: may be unstable)



Tried using that option today and it did not work. The stream would NOT hook up to Twitch unless I deleted that new parameter. Is that normal ?


----------



## Jim (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				dehixem said:
			
		

> Tried using that option today and it did not work. The stream would NOT hook up to Twitch unless I deleted that new parameter. Is that normal ?



opencl seems a bit buggy at the moment -- it's probably because I'm using the dev build of x264 rather than the latest "stable" version, I can't remember if the latest stable has opencl or not, it was mostly for experimentation


----------



## Animeruko (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> opencl seems a bit buggy at the moment -- it's probably because I'm using the dev build of x264 rather than the latest "stable" version, I can't remember if the latest stable has opencl or not, it was mostly for experimentation



x264 with opencl doesn't offer that much performance gains, its only RClookahead and changing it doesn't do much. Its a neat experiment though... since the really cpu intensive parts of the encoding cant be computed on a GPU there are very few gains to be had with the minor codes that it can do, not to mention that you can actually lose performance since data has to be sent to the GPU to be computed then sent back.


----------



## Invi (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

I'd like to see more tweaks to quicksync if possible, not sold on the bitrate increase needed to attain the same quality level at higher resolutions


----------



## Jipatsu (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Today got suddenly high ping in game when I streamed. Watched on OBS and it seemed to drop frames around 50%.

If you remember Jim, I an the one which is streaming 64bit iRacing and we worked on the stuttering problem.

Please find my log here:

http://pastebin.com/Gc2mgg6P

http://pastebin.com/ueNndbf0


----------



## Krazy (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Invi said:
			
		

> I'd like to see more tweaks to quicksync if possible, not sold on the bitrate increase needed to attain the same quality level at higher resolutions



Quicksync really isn't intended as a high quality streaming option.  It's primary purpose is low impact streaming, and there's only so much that can be done quality wise with a hardware encoder.  It can't be tweaked like software encoding, unfortunately.


----------



## ShortnStubby (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Hello, I seam to be encountering a newly created issue that I don't recall noticing with the older builds, I will randomly get a Black Box in the middle of the screen when streaming, if I re-add the game it fixes it, unchecking and rechecking or changing Scenes does nothing. Is there anything I can try to help solve this issue?


----------



## Geoning (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Is it possible to add real CBR for QSV (or Strict CBR)?
But Jim, can you improve hilalpro's formula on Strict CBR (like in XSplit)?
"(bitrate/fps) x (rc-lookahead - 1) = bufsize"
It doesn't work with QuickSync
QSV is... VBR despite I checked CBR.


----------



## paibox (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

QSV does set a lower limit of some sort based on the resolution, if you attempt to set it lower than that limit, it will simply adjust it in order to get tolerable quality, there's nothing that can be done about this.


----------



## n00pe (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

I was bored so I did run a small test just in case someone might be interested.

Using default settings: 



Spoiler











Using Intel Quick Sync: 



Spoiler











Settings:


Spoiler



Video:
Custom: 1280x720
Resolution Downscale: None (1280x720)
FPS: 30

Advanced:
CPU: 3570k @ 3.40GHz



EDIT: Video I have used: https://goo.gl/178q5


----------



## nrw2000 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Sometimes i receive following error with opencl=true:

14:29:03: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.05b powdered toast build - 64bit (　^ω^)
14:29:03: -------------------------------
14:29:03: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
14:29:03: CPU Speed: 3300MHz
14:29:03: Physical Memory:  16351MB Total, 12349MB Free
14:29:03: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
14:29:03: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
14:29:03: monitor 2: pos={-1024, 78}, size={1024, 768}
14:29:03: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
14:29:03: Aero is Disabled
14:29:03: -------------------------------
14:29:03: OBS Modules:
14:29:03: Base Address     Module
14:29:03: 000000003F120000 OBS.exe
14:29:03: 00000000E7630000 OBSApi.dll
14:29:03: 00000000E7600000 DShowPlugin.dll
14:29:03: 00000000E75D0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
14:29:03: 00000000E75B0000 NoiseGate.dll
14:29:03: ------------------------------------------
14:29:03: Adapter 1
14:29:03:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 
14:29:03:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1293352960
14:29:03:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2952343552
20:29:52: =====Stream Start: 2013-06-16, 20:29:52===============================================
20:29:52:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
20:29:52:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
20:29:52:   Output resolution: 1280x720
20:29:52: ------------------------------------------
20:29:52: Loading up D3D10...
20:29:52: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{57cf455d-1699-45c4-a653-35f138f6e200}
20:29:52: ------------------------------------------
20:29:52: Using desktop audio input: Line 2 (Virtual Audio Cable)
20:29:52: ------------------------------------------
20:29:52: Using auxilary audio input: Микрофон (Logitech G35 Headset)
20:29:52: ------------------------------------------
20:29:52: Audio Encoding: AAC
20:29:52:     bitrate: 128
20:29:52: Using text output
20:29:52: Using bitmap image
20:29:52: Using graphics capture
20:29:52: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true"
20:29:52: ------------------------------------------
20:29:52: Video Encoding: x264
20:29:52:     fps: 25
20:29:52:     width: 1280, height: 720
20:29:52:     preset: veryfast
20:29:52:     CBR: yes
20:29:52:     CFR: no
20:29:52:     max bitrate: 2500
20:29:52: ------------------------------------------
20:29:52: SharedTexCapture hooked
20:29:52: Bad timestamp detected, syncing audio to video time
20:29:53: x264: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel error '-4'
20:29:53: x264: OpenCL: CL_MEM_OBJECT_ALLOCATION_FAILURE error executing CL_COMMAND_NDRANGE_KERNEL on GeForce GTX 570 (Device 0).


----------



## Kharay (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> dehixem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, please keep it in. Just did a marathon streaming session of 11 and a half hours and not a single hiccup with OpenCL enabled. A test build of OBS using a dev build of x264, running on a Beta driver for my GPU and still not a problem to be seen.

@dehixem -- I can't imagine why it would cause that issue in particular. I can imagine it simply not running or generating static or no visuals at all but not connecting at all seems a bit unrelated to OpenCL and x264. Are you absolutely positive it did not connect or was it just generating a dark/empty stream?


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Oh don't worry it'll stay in -- it's purely optional anyway.  Regardless I'm sure the x264 devs will fix subsequent bugs and they are most talented individuals.  Also I'm quite glad to hear you did an 11 hour stream with no problems with opencl, surprising.


----------



## Internet151 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

I just tried out opencl=true with my radeon hd 6870. Did not notice any load being put on my GPU and OBS consumed the same amount of CPU as usual. Checked the log files and didn't see any opencl failures either.


----------



## dehixem (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Kharay said:
			
		

> @dehixem -- I can't imagine why it would cause that issue in particular. I can imagine it simply not running or generating static or no visuals at all but not connecting at all seems a bit unrelated to OpenCL and x264. Are you absolutely positive it did not connect or was it just generating a dark/empty stream?



Well I did ask the viewers and they told me there was no stream. I checked in the twitch archives and there was no sign of a black stream either. I would say I'm practically positive it didn't generate an empty stream.

Either way I'll try again to see if the issue reappears :)


----------



## Absarn (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				dehixem said:
			
		

> Kharay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Turn CFR off, this happend to me while i had CFR on.


----------



## HypnoToadTrance (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> Oh don't worry it'll stay in -- it's purely optional anyway.  Regardless I'm sure the x264 devs will fix subsequent bugs and they are most talented individuals.  Also I'm quite glad to hear you did an 11 hour stream with no problems with opencl, surprising.



I can personally vouch for Kharay. I broadcast for a few hours a day almost every day. Haven't seen the slightest error yet.

OpenCL seems to perform better as well as produce better image quality when compared to default OBS settings. I have observed no deleterious effects of running the OpenCL encoder.

Adapter: NVidia GeForce GTX 650 Ti
Driver Version: 320.18


----------



## Deleted member 5646 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.05 toast build - quicksync*

Registered today to say thank you. I was looking for a software solution to capture game footage using my igpu from my i5. It works for me but I still have some reading and some tweaking to do. Absolutely amazing! I'll be back

core i5 2500k, hd 7970 ,asus maximus IV gene- Z


----------



## Jim (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.06 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

New build is out, changes are in the main post.


----------



## DAOWAce (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.06 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

That coincidence.  I checked for a new build only minutes before the update.

Changelog looks tasty.


----------



## prophetmatteo (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.06 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Just out of curiosity, are you planning on adding a Sandbox Editing for Scenes? One of the main things that OBS lacks is the ability to make changes to a scene, without anyone seeing you making those changes while you're streaming, it would be very useful for people like myself that often use OBS when streaming Tournaments.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.06 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Is CBR padding like a more strict CBR ?


It seems like you broke something in OpenGL  ganes,


----------



## Fas (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.06 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				prophetmatteo said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, are you planning on adding a Sandbox Editing for Scenes? One of the main things that OBS lacks is the ability to make changes to a scene, without anyone seeing you making those changes while you're streaming, it would be very useful for people like myself that often use OBS when streaming Tournaments.


I would really much love that aswell!

Thanks again Jim, with the new build I can properly switch the scenes with CTRL + Numpad without having the Numpad scene displayed for a slight second - great :)


----------



## paibox (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.06 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

CBR padding is the old default mode when using CBR, it's about as stable as it gets without limiting the buffer and downgrading visual quality. Disabling padding lets you adjust the bit rate while broadcasting, that's the main reason that the padding has been made optional.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.06 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				paibox said:
			
		

> Disabling padding lets you adjust the bit rate while broadcasting, that's the main reason that the padding has been made optional.



Wait you mean I can change the bitrate in the settings and they will change "Live" in the Stream?


----------



## paibox (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.06 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Yep. Works with VBR and CBR with padding disabled, so in case your connection craps out in the middle of a stream, you can adjust the bit rate if you want to.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.06 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Ok that is really a nice feature.

Now only gamecapture for opengl have to work and I'm happy (erasing the text in Super Hexagon).


----------



## Kharay (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.06 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> New build is out, changes are in the main post.


Several odd and semi-serious issues. I have been streaming SNES and PSX titles, using Snes9x-rr and ePSXe 1.80 to emulate the titles on my PC.

This new build, 0.52.06 misbehaves poorly in relation to said emulators. The previous build had no trouble whatsoever properly streaming either emulator in the correct resolutions. This build however makes ePSXe simply crash the moment I start previewing or actually streaming. ePSXe simply stops functioning and completely crashes. Given the fact a new OpenGL capture was implemented and I am using an OpenGL GPU plugin for ePSXe, it does stand to reason that something about this new build causes corruption somewhere in either the emulator or the GPU plugin for it.

Secondly, Snes9x-rr used to look just fine on-stream. However, in this new build the capture is either reduced in size (when streaming at the full resolution) or is cropped (when streaming downscaled). Within the emulator the game I am emulating looks just as it did before but to OBS it's just... distorted, somehow.

Going back to the previous build for the time being, as that one did not give me any problems whatsoever, throughout 100+ hours of streaming.

Technical:
ePSXe
GPU plugin: Pete's OpenGL Driver 2.9
Resolution: Windowed, 1366 x 768 (OpenGL)

Snes9x-rr v1.51
Resolution: Windowed, 1920 x 1080 (Direct3D)


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.06 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Yep something is broken with opengl games.
In super hexagon for example the text turns into blocks.


----------



## Floatingthru (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.06 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

The only things that I can capture with OpenGL now are Higan and Snes9x(emulators), real games do not want to get captured at all. Windowed/Fullscreen didn't matter, and running Admin or not made no difference on the game and or obs. Hotkey method or not did not make a difference either. Tested with Minecraft, Amnesia, Game Dev Tycoon, Quake 3, and Quake live. Might be just that Nvidia cards are giving the most trouble with the new OpenGL Capture. 

This log was from trying to capture Amnesia, but the other games produced the same.

Logfile 

http://pastebin.com/GanswkLJ

Capture Hook Log

http://pastebin.com/XisPsgEP


----------



## Kharay (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.06 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				Floatingthru said:
			
		

> Might be just that Nvidia cards are giving the most trouble with the new OpenGL Capture.


AMD HD 6870 here (so not an nVidia) and not even emulators are capturing properly for me.


----------



## Jim (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Uploaded a minor fix to the GL capture.  Also please make sure your drivers are up-to-date as it may require the latest drivers to work properly due to the extensions used.


----------



## paibox (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.06 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Kharay: Not quite sure what's up with snes9x, that one works fine for me in both D3D and OpenGL mode, but as for ePSXe you need to select the "render to pbuffer, copy to texture" render mode for the GS plugin itself.

As for Super Hexagon and Amnesia, I sadly don't have those games, so I can't test them. Though the issue is not necessarily NVIDIA cards, since I have a GTX 670 myself.


----------



## dehixem (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Hey Jim, I know this was suggested a couple of times but here I go : could you please add a delay feature for video capture devices such as webcams ? As I have the Elgato Game capture ( 2 seconds of delay by default) the audio isn't synchronized with lip flaps.

I hope it isn't to difficult to implement but it would sure help elgato device users :)


----------



## Jim (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

"Use buffering" does the same thing.  Just set your webcam to 2000 milliseconds.


----------



## Kharay (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> Uploaded a minor fix to the GL capture.  Also please make sure your drivers are up-to-date as it may require the latest drivers to work properly due to the extensions used.


The minor fix did fix the crash issues with ePSXe. However, the displacement now exists there as well. As well as cropping issues going on as well.

Here, have a look at what I mean, a picture is worth a thousand words, as they say:

Even to someone unfamiliar with FFVII's main title it should be obvious this is not how it's supposed to look.

And, again, on the powder toast build it is fine. Perfectly centered, aligned, no cropping, no shift, nothing weird.


----------



## dehixem (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> "Use buffering" does the same thing.  Just set your webcam to 2000 milliseconds.


Thanks man !


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> Uploaded a minor fix to the GL capture.  Also please make sure your drivers are up-to-date as it may require the latest drivers to work properly due to the extensions used.



Seems to have worked for Super Hexagon. Thanks for that quick fix.
http://puu.sh/3mTtk.jpg

Btw, I did a bit of testing with the changing the bitrate while streaming:

http://twitch.tv/aceteststream/b/421034611
CBR CFR 960x540 veryfast partitions=p8x8,b8x8,i8x8,i4x4 bframes=2 ref=1 me=hex subme=4 no-mixed-refs no-weightb


----------



## Bensam123 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Is this going to be pushed to stable any time soon or should I just get on the alpha band wagon?


----------



## Bensam123 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

I bit the bullet. Some quick testing here, positive results from opencl. I did a couple quick tests while playing PS2 in a large battle 48+. Very Low settings except for render quality and view distance.

720p@60
OBS Average CPU usage - 19%
GPU Usage - 50%~

Without Opencl
OBS Average CPU Usage - 26%
GPU Usage - 38%~

720p@30
OBS Average CPU Usage - 10%
GPU Usage - 50%

Without Opencl
OBS Average CPU Usage - 16%
GPU Usage - 36%

Don't pay attention to the difference between 60 and 30fps, they were done in different areas. But the comparison between opencl and non-opencl were done in the same area with relatively similar environment detail.

So the conversion isn't 1:1 (percentage wise), but if you have a game that's heavily CPU constrained this definitely frees up precious resources. It feels better, too, while playing.

I'm using a AMD 8350 and a AMD 7870 for reference.

I encountered two hard locks that caused my GPU to initiate a driver, after which I had to restart my computer to stop graphical corruption. Both were listed with this same error:

Error: Texture->Map failed: 0x887a0005 0x887a0007

Your video card or driver froze and was reset. Please check for possible hardware / driver issues.

Error: Texture->Map failed: 0x887a0005 0x887a0007

Your video card or driver froze and was reset. Please check for possible hardware / driver issues.

This seems to relate to me switching between openCL and non-OCL mode, while tabbing in and out of the game. Closing OBS, going back into the game, tabbing out, and restarting OBS seems to get around this. It only happened twice though so I don't know exactly what's causing it.


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Frozennn on IRC is afraid to make a forum account for security reasons, but he says the latest version (0.52.07) doesn't work when capturing VLC in OpenGL mode, whereas .05 did.


----------



## Flaiker (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Do you still need to do this virtual monitor workaround? I really dont like it that my mouse isn't stopped at one edge of the screen and instead goes to the simulated monitor.


----------



## Bensam123 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

I got the crash a third time while using openCL with the same error:

Error: Texture->Map failed: 0x887a0005 0x887a0007

Your video card or driver froze and was reset. Please check for possible hardware / driver issues.


I know this is probably old news, but making sure you guys know.


----------



## PrefoX (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

QS Quality is horrible imho. If I compare it with preset fast I would say the quality is 50% of that.


----------



## paibox (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

If you compare it with the preset "fast", you would also be comparing it to a preset that most people can't use for higher resolutions anyway. QSV quality is somewhere inbetween superfast and veryfast, and is currently as decent as it gets for 0 CPU load.

Perhaps you should be comparing the performance instead of the quality, since that's what you would primarily be using a hardware encoder for.


----------



## PrefoX (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

maybe but with 2.5mbit uploads the quality is to bad to watch, even in 720p 30fps.just tested in fallout3 and Rift.


----------



## Geoning (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				PrefoX said:
			
		

> maybe but with 2.5mbit uploads the quality is to bad to watch, even in 720p 30fps.just tested in fallout3 and Rift.



2500kbps 1080p@60fps == ~8000kbps  1080p@60fps QSV

We can wait for fix OpenCL.


----------



## Trigunflame (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Getting a crash with the use of animated gifs during preview.
Doesn't seem to happen immediately, rather over the course of a few scene switches or source toggles.


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'd:\misc\encoding tools\livestreaming\obs_0_52_06_test\64bit\obs.exe' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 000000013FA3EB51 (d:\misc\encoding tools\livestreaming\obs_0_52_06_test\64bit\obs.exe)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.06b aquaman build
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
0000000007CFF6F0 000000013FA3EB51 00000000024A2E40 0000000000000124 0000000000000100 0000000076F6AEE2 obs.exe!gif_finalise+0x401
0000000007CFF720 000000013FA3E5B8 0000000000000000 00000BAA00000016 00000BAA00206B6E 000007FE000001E1 obs.exe!gif_decode_frame+0x578
0000000007CFF7A0 000000013FA24034 0000000000000007 0000000007CFF920 00000BAAF190A2AE 0000000002529640 obs.exe!BitmapImageSource::Tick+0x1a4
0000000007CFF7E0 000007FEDE1A3C9B 0000000000000000 0000000000051615 0000000007CFF920 0000000002490800 obsapi.dll!Scene::Tick+0x6b
0000000007CFF820 000000013FA4F539 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::MainCaptureLoop+0x9f9
0000000007CFFC40 000000013FA4DF19 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::MainCaptureThread+0x9
0000000007CFFC70 0000000076F3652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x76f3652d
0000000007CFFCA0 000000007716C521 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x7716c521

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Dusty\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-06-24_3.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
```


----------



## LGT (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

http://pastebin.com/Kn2mHMCi
my obs constantly crashes when i try/preview the stream


----------



## Geoning (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				LGT said:
			
		

> http://pastebin.com/Kn2mHMCi
> my obs constantly crashes when i try/preview the stream



Update OBS to 0.52.07.


----------



## LGT (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

i did it still crashes


----------



## HomeWorld (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				LGT said:
			
		

> i did it still crashes



Can you restart windows and see if you still get the crash?


----------



## HomeWorld (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				Trigunflame said:
			
		

> Getting a crash with the use of animated gifs during preview.
> Doesn't seem to happen immediately, rather over the course of a few scene switches or source toggles.
> 
> 
> ...



Can you upload somewhere the gifs you are using? It should help a lot pinpointing the bug.


----------



## Trigunflame (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

https://mega.co.nz/#!xohknDba!M7fvygenu ... qWEGXKz944

Detailed reproduction is as follows,

I created a new scene and added this large gif 5x, in addition to using the color key component on the black BG to create transparency for each of them.

I then proceeded to do some rather randomish things, such as flipping back and forth between various scenes, and toggling on and off the various images several times until they eventually ceased to re-appear and eventually crash the program.

Also, here is my video of such a demonstration: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v79aqUG1cI


----------



## Wolli (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

hello i keep getting crashes when trying to stream with the new test build.
the old ones work perfectly just the new one crashes after i stream for 2-5mins

pc specs: win 7 64bit
Intel Core i7 4770k@4,6ghz //Watercooled@EKWB
HIS iceq 7970 1200mhz/1500mhz/1.2v@ WC Heaatkiller NI
16gb ddr3 Corsair Vengeance cl 9.9.9.24.2
250gb Samsung 840 pro SSD
750w Corsair 750AX

here the crash log, hope it will help in some way

```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\program files\obs\32bit\libx264-133.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 6E61316B (c:\program files\obs\32bit\libx264-133.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.07b aquaman build
Windows version: 6.1 (Build 7601) Service Pack 1

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack    EIP      Arg0     Arg1     Arg2     Arg3     Address
0B6AACB8 6E61316B 00000040 00000000 00000020 00000000 libx264-133.dll!0x6e61316b

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\Marco\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-06-25_2.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address      Module
013A0000-014D1000 C:\Program Files\OBS\32bit\OBS.exe
77BF0000-77D70000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
75E50000-75F60000 C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
75820000-75867000 C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
741C0000-7420C000 C:\ProgramData\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_20.1.0.24\Definitions\BASHDefs\20130620.001\UMEngx86.dll
5E8B0000-5E8B7000 C:\Windows\system32\AVRT.dll
75E30000-75E49000 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll
75910000-759BC000 C:\Windows\syswow64\msvcrt.dll
76EE0000-76FD0000 C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll
75640000-756A0000 C:\Windows\syswow64\SspiCli.dll
75630000-7563C000 C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPTBASE.dll
701E0000-701F3000 C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll
76BE0000-76C70000 C:\Windows\syswow64\GDI32.dll
76C80000-76D80000 C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
75CB0000-75D50000 C:\Windows\syswow64\ADVAPI32.dll
75710000-7571A000 C:\Windows\syswow64\LPK.dll
773C0000-7745D000 C:\Windows\syswow64\USP10.dll
6DDB0000-6DDFC000 C:\Windows\system32\dxgi.dll
73DE0000-73DE9000 C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
6C0E0000-6C10C000 C:\Windows\system32\d3d10_1.dll
6BEE0000-6BF21000 C:\Windows\system32\d3d10_1core.dll
6BF60000-6C0D5000 C:\Windows\system32\d3d11.dll
0FC20000-0FC94000 C:\Windows\system32\d3dx10_43.dll
77170000-772CC000 C:\Windows\syswow64\ole32.dll
77500000-77535000 C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll
756A0000-756A6000 C:\Windows\syswow64\NSI.dll
724A0000-724BC000 C:\Windows\system32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
72490000-72497000 C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL
6EE20000-6EE52000 C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
0F4F0000-0F6DE000 C:\Program Files\OBS\32bit\OBSApi.dll
76C70000-76C75000 C:\Windows\syswow64\PSAPI.DLL
75F90000-76BDA000 C:\Windows\syswow64\SHELL32.dll
772D0000-77327000 C:\Windows\syswow64\SHLWAPI.dll
6EB00000-6EC90000 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7601.17825_none_72d273598668a06b\gdiplus.dll
6E510000-6E721000 C:\Program Files\OBS\32bit\libx264-133.dll
72310000-72390000 C:\Windows\system32\UxTheme.dll
77540000-775A0000 C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
75D60000-75E2C000 C:\Windows\syswow64\MSCTF.dll
10000000-10025000 C:\Program Files (x86)\RivaTuner Statistics Server\RTSSHooks.dll
74110000-741B3000 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_none_50934f2ebcb7eb57\MSVCR90.dll
680E0000-68113000 C:\Program Files (x86)\Dxtory Software\Dxtory2.0\DxtoryHK.dll
6EE70000-6EE86000 C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll
6EDD0000-6EE0B000 C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll
73270000-7327B000 C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll
66B70000-66C7F000 C:\Windows\system32\d3d10.dll
66E60000-66E9A000 C:\Windows\system32\d3d10core.dll
75F60000-75F8D000 C:\Windows\syswow64\WINTRUST.dll
76DB0000-76ECE000 C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPT32.dll
76DA0000-76DAC000 C:\Windows\syswow64\MSASN1.dll
66E40000-66E60000 C:\Windows\system32\atiuxpag.dll
73520000-736BE000 C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\Comctl32.dll
77330000-773B3000 C:\Windows\syswow64\CLBCatQ.DLL
77460000-774EF000 C:\Windows\syswow64\OLEAUT32.dll
74AA0000-74AD9000 C:\Windows\System32\MMDevApi.dll
71240000-71335000 C:\Windows\System32\PROPSYS.dll
76FD0000-7716D000 C:\Windows\syswow64\SETUPAPI.dll
75770000-75797000 C:\Windows\syswow64\CFGMGR32.dll
75750000-75762000 C:\Windows\syswow64\DEVOBJ.dll
0FE70000-0FE9A000 C:\Program Files\OBS\32bit\plugins\DShowPlugin.dll
0F490000-0F4AE000 C:\Program Files\OBS\32bit\plugins\GraphicsCapture.dll
0F7F0000-0F80B000 C:\Program Files\OBS\32bit\plugins\NoiseGate.dll
68010000-68018000 C:\Program Files\OBS\32bit\plugins\PSVPlugin.dll
57C70000-57D2F000 C:\Windows\system32\MSVCR100.dll
67F10000-68003000 C:\Windows\system32\aticfx32.dll
04A00000-05108000 C:\Windows\system32\atidxx32.dll
063E0000-065E7000 C:\Windows\system32\d3dcompiler_43.dll
74A60000-74A96000 C:\Windows\system32\AUDIOSES.DLL
5D6B0000-5D720000 C:\Windows\system32\d3dx10_42.dll
1B4A0000-1B687000 C:\Windows\system32\d3dcompiler_42.dll
2D5F0000-2D71C000 C:\Program Files\OBS\32bit\DBGHELP.DLL
```


----------



## n00pe (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Sweet hardware there Wolli.


----------



## godlesas (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

What's cbr padding?


----------



## Xphome (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				godlesas said:
			
		

> What's cbr padding?





			
				paibox said:
			
		

> CBR padding is the old default mode when using CBR, it's about as stable as it gets without limiting the buffer and downgrading visual quality. Disabling padding lets you adjust the bit rate while broadcasting, that's the main reason that the padding has been made optional.


----------



## Rough (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

I have i7 3770k and gtx titan
and quicksync is grayed out
is it normal ?


----------



## paibox (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

That depends, your motherboard needs to support the Intel GPU, and if you don't have a monitor connected to it, you also need to follow the instructions available to activate it listed in this tutorial: http://mirillis.com/en/products/tutoria ... ktops.html

While there is a headless (no need for a monitor connected or "connected" to the Intel GPU) mode available in the latest source code for Ivy Bridge processors (such as the 3770K), that isn't available in this test build.


----------



## shALKE (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Streaming done on this version without any problem if I say so.
Done Tuesday. Vid link http://www.twitch.tv/eslromania/c/2479565


----------



## Wolli (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				Rough said:
			
		

> I have i7 3770k and gtx titan
> and quicksync is grayed out
> is it normal ?


i had problem too, getting quicksync to work with my 4770k
follow this tutorial (just skip the last steps about "action!" recording tool
did it for me and now i can stream in very high quality 1080p with absolute no lag

http://de.twitch.tv/wollihd/b/422590873
the lag in the last secs is caused by my internet that was a lil bitchy atm

here some bf3 http://de.twitch.tv/wollihd/b/422601506


----------



## ivannew2012 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Seems like for Quick Sync with same bitrate have not difirence how many fps you set, quality of picture with 30 and 60+ fps is same. Yes, quality is poor, but what you want from nothing ?

I stream some bf3 tdm action in 75 fps, some times looks like it less then 75 fps, but most of time it looks like 75 fps. Can't  find out way capture OBS.exe window to see have stable 75 fps or not in game time. Window mode for bf3 is down my fps some how.

Use i5-3450, hd2500 graphics. Quick Sync 1.0 i guess, i heard Quick Sync 2.0(hd4000 and better) make better quality image.

Example 1280x1024 75fps 3600-4200 kpbs, http://twitch.tv/ivannew2012/b/422613328

Some times i got frame drops, but it's my internet.


----------



## Wolli (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

i would either run 30fps for maximum quality or 60fps for best smooth picture but much less quality
u ( or most viewers) wont see any differance between 60 or 75 fps, but the quality difference can be huge.
i mean u need to encode 15frames more per sec and u dont get higher bitrate so the result is more pixalated.

i got the best results with 1080p 30fps 4000 bitrate
quality level 8
x264 setting "fast"

for 60 fps i would go for 720p with 4000 bitrate


----------



## ivannew2012 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

x264 and Quick Sync H.264 is diffirent things, for x264 cpu encode 30 and 60 fps is huge difference cpu usage, Quick Sync not use cpu(maybe a little) and can handle 60+ fps with same poor quality as 30 fps with same bitrate.

x264 and H.264 need find difference between previous and next pictures, if it be 30 fps, it be big difference between pictures, if it be 60 fps it be small difference between pictures and need same bitrate. Maybe i wrong, but i don't see difference in quality of image for 30fps and 60fps using Quick Sync.

I can't stream x264, even in 720p 30fps with veryfast preset. Actually can, but need downgrade fps in game to 60 fps. Can't play with 60 fps, everything is too slow for me.


----------



## Wolli (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

i just tested cod 4 with 1080p and 30fps vs 60fps and 60fps looked way more blurry but it was just a first test of mine, so im gonna do some more research


----------



## xD4rkFire (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				ivannew2012 said:
			
		

> Seems like for Quick Sync with same bitrate have not difirence how many fps you set, quality of picture with 30 and 60+ fps is same. Yes, quality is poor, but what you want from nothing ?
> 
> I stream some bf3 tdm action in 75 fps, some times looks like it less then 75 fps, but most of time it looks like 75 fps. Can't  find out way capture OBS.exe window to see have stable 75 fps or not in game time. Window mode for bf3 is down my fps some how.
> 
> ...



What settings are you using? Bitrate, quality balance, etc...


----------



## ivannew2012 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

1280x1024, 75fps, bitrate 3600 kpbs, CBR, Enable CBR padding, buffer size 3600, Quick Sync enabled.
Looks like quality balance has no effect with Quick Sync enabled.

With bitrate of 10000 kbps or more(don't test it seriously, just test 20000 kbps) quality of image is great. Fraps don't needed anymore.


----------



## xD4rkFire (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				ivannew2012 said:
			
		

> 1280x1024, 75fps, bitrate 3600 kpbs, CBR, Enable CBR padding, buffer size 3600, Quick Sync enabled.
> Looks like quality balance has no effect with Quick Sync enabled.
> 
> With bitrate of 10000 kbps or more(don't test it seriously, just test 20000 kbps) quality of image is great. Fraps don't needed anymore.



The reason quality balance doesn't have any effect is because you have CBR on, not because of Quick Sync.


----------



## Rough (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				Wolli said:
			
		

> Rough said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the one tab that I found that have anything to do with the iGPU thingy
Do I need to change something here or keep it like that ?


----------



## ivannew2012 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Actually difference between Quick Sync 30 fps and 60 fps with same 3600 bitrate is present, but not twice difference in quality of picture for my eye. Encode same video with different setting of fps.


----------



## LavaK (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

http://mirillis.com/en/products/tutorials/action-tutorial-intel-quick-sync-setup_for_desktops.html



			
				Rough said:
			
		

> Wolli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Momentum (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Yea, its enabled now Rough, now just follow the tutorial LavaK posted, and QuickSync will be enabled in OBS


----------



## Voxletum (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

LavaK, QuickSync does not work with some of the newer BIOS versions for that particular motherboard.


----------



## Geoning (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Error: Texture->Map failed: 0x887a0005 0x887a0006

Capture Game D3D9 - League of Legends

I ran OBS with Nvidia (force it for capture desktop and Game Capture)
Crash with and without OpenCL.



Spoiler



14:27:07: Server Ping plugin strings not found, dynamically loading 24 strings
14:29:18: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.07b aquaman build - 64bit (　^ω^)
14:29:18: -------------------------------
14:29:18: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz
14:29:18: CPU Speed: 2494MHz
14:29:18: Physical Memory:  8081MB Total, 5748MB Free
14:29:18: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 2
14:29:18: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1600, 900}
14:29:18: Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200 
14:29:18: Aero is Enabled
14:29:18: -------------------------------
14:29:18: OBS Modules:
14:29:18: Base Address     Module
14:29:18: 000000005A620000 OBS.exe
14:29:18: 0000000010A50000 OBSApi.dll
14:29:18: 000000001C780000 DShowPlugin.dll
14:29:18: 0000000013230000 GraphicsCapture.dll
14:29:18: 000000001D5D0000 NoiseGate.dll
14:29:18: 000000001F790000 PSVPlugin.dll
14:29:18: 0000000012330000 scenesw.dll
14:29:18: 0000000012300000 ServerPingPlugin.dll
14:29:18: ------------------------------------------
14:29:18: Adapter 1
14:29:18:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M 
14:29:18:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2087518208
14:29:18:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147479552
14:29:18: ------------------------------------------
14:29:18: Adapter 2
14:29:18:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M 
14:29:18:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2087518208
14:29:18:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147479552
14:29:18: ------------------------------------------
14:29:18: Adapter 3
14:29:18:   Video Adapter: Microsoft Basic Render Driver
14:29:18:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2087518208
14:29:18:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147479552
14:29:18: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-01, 14:29:18===============================================
14:29:18:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
14:29:18:   Base resolution: 1600x900
14:29:18:   Output resolution: 1280x720
14:29:18: ------------------------------------------
14:29:19: Loading up D3D10...
14:29:19: Playback device Default
14:29:19: ------------------------------------------
14:29:19: Using desktop audio input: Głośniki (Realtek High Definition Audio)
14:29:19: ------------------------------------------
14:29:19: Using auxilary audio input: Headset Microphone (Sound Blaster Tactic(3D) Sigma)
14:29:19: ------------------------------------------
14:29:19: Audio Encoding: AAC
14:29:19:     bitrate: 320
14:29:19: Using Monitor Capture
14:29:19: Using custom x264 settings: "partitions=p8x8,b8x8,i8x8,i4x4 bframes=2 ref=1 me=dia subme=1 no-mixed-refs no-weightb rc_lookahead=61 tune=animation opencl=false opencl_device=1"
14:29:19: ------------------------------------------
14:29:19: Video Encoding: x264
14:29:19:     fps: 60
14:29:19:     width: 1280, height: 720
14:29:19:     preset: veryfast
14:29:19:     CBR: yes
14:29:19:     CFR: no
14:29:19:     max bitrate: 3000
14:29:19: ------------------------------------------
14:29:19: 
14:29:19: Profiler result for the last frame:
14:29:19: ==============================================================
14:29:19: frame - [time: 17.373 ms (cpu time: 15.625 ms)]
14:29:19: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 15.768 ms (cpu time: 15.625 ms)]
14:29:19: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
14:29:19: ==============================================================
14:29:19: 
14:34:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:34:46:   New Scene
14:34:46: Using graphics capture
14:34:49: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:34:49:   New Scene
14:34:57: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:34:57:   New Scene
14:34:57: Using graphics capture
14:34:57: SharedTexCapture hooked
14:35:14: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:35:14:   New Scene
14:35:23: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
14:35:23:   New Scene
14:35:23: Using graphics capture
14:35:23: SharedTexCapture hooked

Error: Texture->Map failed: 0x887a0005 0x887a0006

Your video card or driver froze and was reset. Please check for possible hardware / driver issues.


----------



## DAOWAce (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Having issues with Game Capture injected into an OpenGL rendering pipeline (or so it says).

I'm running a PSX emulator (ePSXe) and using a software based GPU plugin (BladeSoft) and when I attach Game Capture to it I suffer from random sluggishness, as if I'm dropping frames in my own video feed. XSplit has this issue as well, but not as bad.

Obviously, this won't be a widespread issue at all, but it would still be nice if it was looked into.

The next title I emulate I may switch back to a hardware based GPU plugin so I can't really test until then (even if I tested now and it worked fine I still wouldn't use it due to accuracy issues). Still, it would be good to troubleshoot, so maybe..

*Edit:* It still happens with a hardware based OpenGL plugin.  Looks like both programs don't like this particular type of OpenGL rendering.

When using a DirectX plugin (DX7 I think) OBS only produces a black screen.

Also happens when taking Dxtory's output.  Dxtory by itself exhibits no issues so far in my testing.

Looks like I'm going to be living with this random sluggishness until an actual developer/programmer looks into what's happening. /sigh


----------



## Geoning (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				DAOWAce said:
			
		

> Having issues with Game Capture injected into an OpenGL rendering pipeline (or so it says).
> 
> I'm running a PSX emulator (ePSXe) and using a software based GPU plugin (BladeSoft) and when I attach Game Capture to it I suffer from random sluggishness, as if I'm dropping frames in my own video feed. XSplit has this issue as well, but not as bad.
> 
> ...


Game Capture works only with DX9+


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

And OpenGL. Streaming myself Super Hexagon with OBS and it's working fine ;)

But yes only Direct X 9 or higher is supported for Direct X games.


----------



## StrikerX3 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

For some reason I can't enable QuickSync. I have an ASUS Maximus IV Extreme-Z, an i7-2600K (with an Intel HD Graphics 3000), and the iGPU is enabled on BIOS. I also have the iGPU driver and the LucidLogic Virtu software installed. Virtu is enabled. I also added OBS.exe to the Virtu Applications tab.

Under those circumstances, if I go to the OBS settings and try to open the Advanced panel, OBS crashes. If I remove OBS.exe from the Applications list, the QuickSync option becomes grayed out.

Am I missing something?

EDIT: nevermind, I just followed this tutorial and got it enabled. Now time for some testing!

EDIT 2: it's definitely faster, by about 10 FPS on average. Plus the added benefit of lowering CPU usage dramatically while streaming. The only downside is having to leave a non-existent monitor as an extension to my own monitor. I'll see if I can get around this, as I only have one screen.


----------



## jigglywiggly (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Quick sync stopped working for me for some reason. I can't check it in anymore, but it used to work. 

Quick sync is detected in arcsoft media conver 7/7.5/8 so I'm not sure what the problem is.


I have an asus p8z77-m pro, 2600k, igpu enabled in bios, virtu mvp installed, and the intel control panel.

Windows 8.

It was working before, so I'm not sure what's up with it right now.


EDIT: That tutorial worked for me even without virtu mvp :)

Thanks for posting that link :D


----------



## vaesauce (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

So I am under the impression that OpenGL is broken at the moment? I've tried using the command in my custom settings and when I star the stream, nothing is broadcasted.

EDIT: I also use Dxtory as my screen capture... could this be the issue?

On a side note, I'm still trying to see if the Quick Sync function is worth using. My quality drops waaayyy too much for me to like. It's nice and smooth but too blocky for me D: haha.


----------



## Geoning (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				vaesauce said:
			
		

> So I am under the impression that OpenGL is broken at the moment? I've tried using the command in my custom settings and when I star the stream, nothing is broadcasted.
> 
> EDIT: I also use Dxtory as my screen capture... could this be the issue?
> 
> On a side note, I'm still trying to see if the Quick Sync function is worth using. My quality drops waaayyy too much for me to like. It's nice and smooth but too blocky for me D: haha.


opencl=true opencl_device=1

and try


----------



## vaesauce (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.07 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				Geoning said:
			
		

> vaesauce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that works! Thanks!

Gonna go give it a try


----------



## xD4rkFire (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Is OpenCL quality better than QuickSync? 

oh and what could this mean?



> 08 - [palana] made some quicksync fixes/adjustments


----------



## vaesauce (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

OpenCL should yield better quality since if you're using OpenCL, you probably shouldn't be using Quick Sync.

On a side note, OpenCL is finally working and I tested it a bit. Couldn't really tell any FPS differences or Quality however I can only stream for about 10-20 minutes before OBS crashes and then my GPU takes a dump along with it lol.


----------



## Floatingthru (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				xD4rkFire said:
			
		

> Is OpenCL quality better than QuickSync?
> 
> oh and what could this mean?
> 
> ...



Opencl is better quality than quicksync.

If you are running a z77 or z87 aka ivy bridge or haswell based system you no longer need to hook up a fake or real monitor to the igpu to enable quicksync is one "fix". As long as you have the latest drivers and enabled the igpu in your bios that is all you need to do to make quicksync work now which is very nice.


----------



## vaesauce (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				Floatingthru said:
			
		

> xD4rkFire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm running a Z77 and a 3570K and I had have to fake a 2nd monitor to get my Quick Sync to work. It's still like that even after the latest drivers o_O...


----------



## skylarblu (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Quick sync works when I boot with my monitor attached to my iGPU DVI
but when I boot with my monitor attached to my nvidia GTX 460 it doesn't work.. it's greyed out in the advanced options of OBS? 

Is there a way to make this work whilst the GTX 460 is powering my display?

Core i7 3700 - iGPU HD 4000 - GTX 460


----------



## vaesauce (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				skylarblu said:
			
		

> Quick sync works when I boot with my monitor attached to my iGPU DVI
> but when I boot with my monitor attached to my nvidia GTX 460 it doesn't work.. it's greyed out in the advanced options of OBS?
> 
> Is there a way to make this work whilst the GTX 460 is powering my display?
> ...




http://mirillis.com/en/products/tutoria ... ktops.html

B)


----------



## Floatingthru (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

^ Both of you guys are running the .08 aquaman build? For me only having one monitor connected to my gtx 670 I can still enable quicksync just fine. Please make sure you are running the latest intel igpu drivers.

Edit: Here is a log file showing only one active monitor (hooked up to the 670) and still having the ability to use quicksync.

http://pastebin.com/RGwxN431


----------



## skylarblu (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				vaesauce said:
			
		

> skylarblu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That didn't help :/

But I've found a workaround. Attach a second monitor to the VGA port of the HD4000 and change the primary display to iGPU in the BIOS. Windows 7 then boots and recognizes both graphics devices, my main display is running off of my GTX 460 and my second is running of the HD4000. Quick Sync works ^^


----------



## skylarblu (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Hmm with game capture all I get is a white screen as output and it crashes when I try to stop the stream, however, when I capture the Monitor with the game, it works, but this has privacy issues. Perhaps just bugs that will be fixed in newer versions? Ah nevermind, this doesn't work either, I just got one frame of output in the stream preview.


Update: it doesn't crash when stopping, it just takes a few seconds. Not sure how the crash occurred.

Update: I'm able to disconnect the second monitor whilst windows is running and still enable quicksync, however as usual the stream output freezes after roughly 1.5 seconds of starting the stream. Once the stream has been stopped once, OBS will always crash when I hit start again.


----------



## Geoning (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Quality: OpenCL = Normal > QuickSync

QuickSync has other encoding. OpenCL supports CPU. Jim develops QuickSync but OpenCL has been develop by DarkShikari in x264's lib.


----------



## Xphome (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

QuickSync is still gray for me, two monitors connected to my GTX 680 and one connected to the iGPU.


----------



## xD4rkFire (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Can't seem to get OpenCL working. In my system, I have my primary monitor connected to my HD7950 and my auxiliary display connected to my motherboard. I checked GPUZ and my 7950 does have OpenCL enabled support.

This is my log using "opencl=true opencl_device=1"

```
08:49:01: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.08b aquaman build - 64bit (　^ω^)
08:49:01: -------------------------------
08:49:01: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
08:49:01: CPU Speed: 3300MHz
08:49:01: Physical Memory:  8067MB Total, 6040MB Free
08:49:01: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
08:49:01: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
08:49:01: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1280, 1024}
08:49:01: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
08:49:01: Aero is Disabled
08:49:01: -------------------------------
08:49:01: OBS Modules:
08:49:01: Base Address     Module
08:49:01: 000000003FF40000 OBS.exe
08:49:01: 00000000E4B80000 OBSApi.dll
08:49:01: 00000000F8A40000 DShowPlugin.dll
08:49:01: 00000000F8AB0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
08:49:01: 00000000F0040000 NoiseGate.dll
08:49:01: 00000000F8A20000 PSVPlugin.dll
08:49:01: ------------------------------------------
08:49:01: Adapter 1
08:49:01:   Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
08:49:01:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 3202543616
08:49:01:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3961368576
08:49:01: ------------------------------------------
08:49:01: Adapter 2
08:49:01:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
08:49:01:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
08:49:01:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
08:49:01: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-03, 08:49:01===============================================
08:49:01:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
08:49:01:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
08:49:01:   Output resolution: 1280x720
08:49:01: ------------------------------------------
08:49:01: Loading up D3D10...
08:49:01: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{505e3619-0d88-421a-8027-6681740e177e}
08:49:01: ------------------------------------------
08:49:01: Using desktop audio input: Realtek HD Audio 2nd output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
08:49:01: ------------------------------------------
08:49:01: Using auxilary audio input: Mic in at rear panel (Pink) (Realtek High Definition Audio)
08:49:01: ------------------------------------------
08:49:01: Audio Encoding: AAC
08:49:01:     bitrate: 192
08:49:01: Using text output
08:49:01: Using text output
08:49:01: Using graphics capture
08:49:01: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true opencl_device=1"
08:49:01: x264: OpenCL: Unable to find a compatible device
08:49:01: ------------------------------------------
08:49:01: Video Encoding: x264
08:49:01:     fps: 30
08:49:01:     width: 1280, height: 720
08:49:01:     preset: veryfast
08:49:01:     CBR: yes
08:49:01:     CFR: no
08:49:01:     max bitrate: 3500
08:49:01: ------------------------------------------
08:49:02: Total frames rendered: 13, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
08:49:02: =====Stream End: 2013-07-03, 08:49:02=================================================
08:49:06: 
08:49:06: Profiler results:
08:49:06: 
08:49:06: ==============================================================
08:49:06: frame - [100%] [avg time: 3.333 ms (cpu time: avg 1.2 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 30.2%] [unaccounted: 69.8%]
08:49:06: | scene->Preprocess - [30.2%] [avg time: 1.006 ms (cpu time: avg 1.2 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
08:49:06: | video encoding and uploading - [0.06%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
08:49:06: ==============================================================
08:49:06:
```

This is my log using "opencl=true opencl_device=0"

```
08:53:52: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.08b aquaman build - 64bit (　^ω^)
08:53:52: -------------------------------
08:53:52: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
08:53:52: CPU Speed: 3300MHz
08:53:52: Physical Memory:  8067MB Total, 6253MB Free
08:53:52: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
08:53:52: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
08:53:52: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1280, 1024}
08:53:52: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
08:53:52: Aero is Disabled
08:53:52: -------------------------------
08:53:52: OBS Modules:
08:53:52: Base Address     Module
08:53:52: 000000003F220000 OBS.exe
08:53:52: 00000000E7BC0000 OBSApi.dll
08:53:52: 00000000F8A40000 DShowPlugin.dll
08:53:52: 00000000F8AB0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
08:53:52: 00000000EFFC0000 NoiseGate.dll
08:53:52: 00000000F8A20000 PSVPlugin.dll
08:53:52: ------------------------------------------
08:53:52: Adapter 1
08:53:52:   Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
08:53:52:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 3202543616
08:53:52:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3961368576
08:53:52: ------------------------------------------
08:53:52: Adapter 2
08:53:52:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
08:53:52:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
08:53:52:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
08:53:52: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-03, 08:53:52===============================================
08:53:52:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
08:53:52:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
08:53:52:   Output resolution: 1280x720
08:53:52: ------------------------------------------
08:53:52: Loading up D3D10...
08:53:52: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{505e3619-0d88-421a-8027-6681740e177e}
08:53:52: ------------------------------------------
08:53:52: Using desktop audio input: Realtek HD Audio 2nd output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
08:53:52: ------------------------------------------
08:53:52: Using auxilary audio input: Mic in at rear panel (Pink) (Realtek High Definition Audio)
08:53:52: ------------------------------------------
08:53:52: Audio Encoding: AAC
08:53:52:     bitrate: 192
08:53:52: Using text output
08:53:52: Using text output
08:53:52: Using graphics capture
08:53:52: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true opencl_device=0"
08:53:52: ------------------------------------------
08:53:52: Video Encoding: x264
08:53:52:     fps: 30
08:53:52:     width: 1280, height: 720
08:53:52:     preset: veryfast
08:53:52:     CBR: yes
08:53:52:     CFR: no
08:53:52:     max bitrate: 3500
08:53:52: ------------------------------------------
08:53:59: Total frames rendered: 201, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
08:53:59: =====Stream End: 2013-07-03, 08:53:59=================================================
08:54:01: 
08:54:01: Profiler results:
08:54:01: 
08:54:01: ==============================================================
08:54:01: frame - [100%] [avg time: 2.549 ms (cpu time: avg 1.862 ms, total 374.403 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 55.7%] [unaccounted: 44.3%]
08:54:01: | scene->Preprocess - [1.41%] [avg time: 0.036 ms (cpu time: avg 0.077 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
08:54:01: | video encoding and uploading - [54.3%] [avg time: 1.384 ms (cpu time: avg 1.319 ms, total 265.201 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 53.6%] [unaccounted: 0.706%]
08:54:01: | | CopyResource - [0.432%] [avg time: 0.011 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
08:54:01: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.235%] [avg time: 0.006 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
08:54:01: | | call to encoder - [52.9%] [avg time: 1.348 ms (cpu time: avg 1.319 ms, total 265.201 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
08:54:01: | | sending stuff out - [0.0392%] [avg time: 0.001 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
08:54:01: | Convert444Threads - [2.39e+003%] [avg time: 61.007 ms (cpu time: avg 1.241 ms, total 249.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
08:54:01: ==============================================================
08:54:01:
```

and "opencl=true opencl_device=2"

```
08:54:56: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.08b aquaman build - 64bit (　^ω^)
08:54:56: -------------------------------
08:54:56: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
08:54:56: CPU Speed: 3300MHz
08:54:56: Physical Memory:  8067MB Total, 6247MB Free
08:54:56: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
08:54:56: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
08:54:56: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1280, 1024}
08:54:56: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
08:54:56: Aero is Disabled
08:54:56: -------------------------------
08:54:56: OBS Modules:
08:54:56: Base Address     Module
08:54:56: 000000003F0F0000 OBS.exe
08:54:56: 00000000E4B80000 OBSApi.dll
08:54:56: 00000000F8AB0000 DShowPlugin.dll
08:54:56: 00000000F8A40000 GraphicsCapture.dll
08:54:56: 00000000F8A20000 NoiseGate.dll
08:54:56: 00000000F0040000 PSVPlugin.dll
08:54:56: ------------------------------------------
08:54:56: Adapter 1
08:54:56:   Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
08:54:56:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 3202543616
08:54:56:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3961368576
08:54:56: ------------------------------------------
08:54:56: Adapter 2
08:54:56:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
08:54:56:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
08:54:56:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
08:54:56: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-03, 08:54:56===============================================
08:54:56:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
08:54:56:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
08:54:56:   Output resolution: 1280x720
08:54:56: ------------------------------------------
08:54:56: Loading up D3D10...
08:54:56: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{505e3619-0d88-421a-8027-6681740e177e}
08:54:56: ------------------------------------------
08:54:56: Using desktop audio input: Realtek HD Audio 2nd output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
08:54:56: ------------------------------------------
08:54:56: Using auxilary audio input: Mic in at rear panel (Pink) (Realtek High Definition Audio)
08:54:56: ------------------------------------------
08:54:56: Audio Encoding: AAC
08:54:56:     bitrate: 192
08:54:56: Using text output
08:54:56: Using text output
08:54:56: Using graphics capture
08:54:56: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true opencl_device=2"
08:54:56: x264: OpenCL: Unable to find a compatible device
08:54:56: ------------------------------------------
08:54:56: Video Encoding: x264
08:54:56:     fps: 30
08:54:56:     width: 1280, height: 720
08:54:56:     preset: veryfast
08:54:56:     CBR: yes
08:54:56:     CFR: no
08:54:56:     max bitrate: 3500
08:54:56: ------------------------------------------
08:54:57: Total frames rendered: 28, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
08:54:57: =====Stream End: 2013-07-03, 08:54:57=================================================
08:54:59: 
08:54:59: Profiler results:
08:54:59: 
08:54:59: ==============================================================
08:54:59: frame - [100%] [avg time: 3.433 ms (cpu time: avg 1.671 ms, total 46.8 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 35.8%] [unaccounted: 64.2%]
08:54:59: | scene->Preprocess - [12.7%] [avg time: 0.437 ms (cpu time: avg 0.557 ms, total 15.6 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
08:54:59: | video encoding and uploading - [23%] [avg time: 0.791 ms (cpu time: avg 1.114 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 22.7%] [unaccounted: 0.291%]
08:54:59: | | CopyResource - [0.146%] [avg time: 0.005 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
08:54:59: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0583%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
08:54:59: | | call to encoder - [22.5%] [avg time: 0.774 ms (cpu time: avg 1.114 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
08:54:59: | | sending stuff out - [0%] [avg time: 0 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
08:54:59: | Convert444Threads - [759%] [avg time: 26.049 ms (cpu time: avg 1.114 ms, total 31.2 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
08:54:59: ==============================================================
08:54:59:
```

and finally just "opencl=true"


```
08:56:24: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.08b aquaman build - 64bit (　^ω^)
08:56:24: -------------------------------
08:56:24: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
08:56:24: CPU Speed: 3300MHz
08:56:24: Physical Memory:  8067MB Total, 6282MB Free
08:56:24: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
08:56:24: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
08:56:24: monitor 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1280, 1024}
08:56:24: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
08:56:24: Aero is Disabled
08:56:24: -------------------------------
08:56:24: OBS Modules:
08:56:24: Base Address     Module
08:56:24: 000000003F5F0000 OBS.exe
08:56:24: 00000000E4B80000 OBSApi.dll
08:56:24: 00000000F8AB0000 DShowPlugin.dll
08:56:24: 00000000F8A40000 GraphicsCapture.dll
08:56:24: 00000000F8A20000 NoiseGate.dll
08:56:24: 00000000F0040000 PSVPlugin.dll
08:56:24: ------------------------------------------
08:56:24: Adapter 1
08:56:24:   Video Adapter: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series
08:56:24:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 3202543616
08:56:24:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3961368576
08:56:24: ------------------------------------------
08:56:24: Adapter 2
08:56:24:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000
08:56:24:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
08:56:24:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
08:56:24: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-03, 08:56:24===============================================
08:56:24:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
08:56:24:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
08:56:24:   Output resolution: 1280x720
08:56:24: ------------------------------------------
08:56:24: Loading up D3D10...
08:56:24: Playback device {0.0.0.00000000}.{505e3619-0d88-421a-8027-6681740e177e}
08:56:24: ------------------------------------------
08:56:24: Using desktop audio input: Realtek HD Audio 2nd output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
08:56:24: ------------------------------------------
08:56:24: Using auxilary audio input: Mic in at rear panel (Pink) (Realtek High Definition Audio)
08:56:24: ------------------------------------------
08:56:24: Audio Encoding: AAC
08:56:24:     bitrate: 192
08:56:24: Using text output
08:56:24: Using text output
08:56:24: Using graphics capture
08:56:24: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true"
08:56:24: ------------------------------------------
08:56:24: Video Encoding: x264
08:56:24:     fps: 30
08:56:24:     width: 1280, height: 720
08:56:24:     preset: veryfast
08:56:24:     CBR: yes
08:56:24:     CFR: no
08:56:24:     max bitrate: 3500
08:56:24: ------------------------------------------
08:56:25: Total frames rendered: 37, number of frames that lagged: 0 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
08:56:25: =====Stream End: 2013-07-03, 08:56:25=================================================
08:56:28: 
08:56:28: Profiler results:
08:56:28: 
08:56:28: ==============================================================
08:56:28: frame - [100%] [avg time: 3.35 ms (cpu time: avg 2.108 ms, total 78 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 43.6%] [unaccounted: 56.4%]
08:56:28: | scene->Preprocess - [7.31%] [avg time: 0.245 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
08:56:28: | video encoding and uploading - [36.2%] [avg time: 1.214 ms (cpu time: avg 1.686 ms, total 62.4 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 36%] [unaccounted: 0.269%]
08:56:28: | | CopyResource - [0.239%] [avg time: 0.008 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
08:56:28: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.0597%] [avg time: 0.002 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
08:56:28: | | call to encoder - [35.7%] [avg time: 1.195 ms (cpu time: avg 1.686 ms, total 62.4 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
08:56:28: | | sending stuff out - [0%] [avg time: 0 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
08:56:28: | Convert444Threads - [1.07e+003%] [avg time: 35.931 ms (cpu time: avg 0 ms, total 0 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
08:56:28: ==============================================================
08:56:28:
```


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Well your OpenCL is working. You don't get any specific message for that.

You can set rc-lookahead=250 and you will see OpenCL most likely crashing.


```
20:42:52: Using custom x264 settings: "partitions=p8x8,b8x8,i8x8,i4x4 bframes=2 ref=1 me=hex subme=4 opencl=true rc-lookahead=250"
20:42:52: ------------------------------------------
20:42:52: Video Encoding: x264
20:42:52:     fps: 60
20:42:52:     width: 960, height: 540
20:42:52:     preset: veryfast
20:42:52:     CBR: yes
20:42:52:     CFR: yes
20:42:52:     max bitrate: 1500
20:42:52: ------------------------------------------
20:42:52: 
20:42:52: Profiler result for the last frame:
20:42:52: ==============================================================
20:42:52: frame - [time: 17.057 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
20:42:52: | scene->Preprocess - [time: 16.353 ms (cpu time: 15.6 ms)]
20:42:52: | video encoding and uploading - [time: 0.004 ms (cpu time: 0 ms)]
20:42:52: ==============================================================
20:42:52: 
20:42:58: x264: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel error '-4'
20:42:58: x264: OpenCL: CL_MEM_OBJECT_ALLOCATION_FAILURE error executing CL_COMMAND_NDRANGE_KERNEL on GeForce GTX 460 (Device 0).
20:42:58: 
20:42:58: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
20:42:58: x264: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel error '-4'
20:42:58: x264: OpenCL: CL_MEM_OBJECT_ALLOCATION_FAILURE error executing CL_COMMAND_NDRANGE_KERNEL on GeForce GTX 460 (Device 0).
20:42:58: 
20:42:58: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
20:42:58: x264: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel error '-4'
20:42:58: x264: OpenCL: CL_MEM_OBJECT_ALLOCATION_FAILURE error executing CL_COMMAND_NDRANGE_KERNEL on GeForce GTX 460 (Device 0).
20:42:58: 
20:42:58: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
20:42:58: x264: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel error '-4'
20:42:58: x264: OpenCL: CL_MEM_OBJECT_ALLOCATION_FAILURE error executing CL_COMMAND_NDRANGE_KERNEL on GeForce GTX 460 (Device 0).
20:42:58: 
20:42:58: x264: OpenCL: fatal error, aborting encode
```


----------



## xD4rkFire (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

So is "opencl=true opencl_device=0" the command I should be using?


----------



## skylarblu (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

With OpenCL enabled we should see a drastic reduction in CPU usage?


----------



## skylarblu (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Well here's my log file and crash report with quicksync enabled, I pressed start and the stream worked for 1-2 seconds as usual then it stalls, I then pressed stop. I pressed start again and then it crashed like always when trying to stream again after a stalled stream. I see something about an intel driver bug in the log, looking into it, I'm already using the latest ones.



```
20:38:56: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.08b aquaman build - 64bit (　^ω^)
20:38:56: -------------------------------
20:38:56: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
20:38:56: CPU Speed: 3400MHz
20:38:56: Physical Memory:  16075MB Total, 10978MB Free
20:38:56: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
20:38:56: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
20:38:56: Windows Version: 6.0 Build 6000 
20:38:56: Aero is Disabled
20:38:56: -------------------------------
20:38:56: OBS Modules:
20:38:56: Base Address     Module
20:38:56: 000000003FBF0000 OBS.exe
20:38:56: 00000000F2060000 OBSApi.dll
20:38:56: 00000000F4130000 DShowPlugin.dll
20:38:56: 00000000F4100000 GraphicsCapture.dll
20:38:56: 00000000F4260000 NoiseGate.dll
20:38:56: 00000000F3780000 PSVPlugin.dll
20:38:56: ------------------------------------------
20:38:56: Adapter 1
20:38:56:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
20:38:56:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 758710272
20:38:56:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 3489411072
20:38:56: ------------------------------------------
20:38:56: Adapter 2
20:38:56:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
20:38:56:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 268435456
20:38:56:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1577058304
20:38:56: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-03, 20:38:56===============================================
20:38:56:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
20:38:56:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
20:38:56:   Output resolution: 1280x720
20:38:56: ------------------------------------------
20:38:56: Loading up D3D10...
20:38:56: Playback device Default
20:38:56: ------------------------------------------
20:38:56: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (ASUS Xonar DGX Audio Device)
20:38:56: ------------------------------------------
20:38:56: Audio Encoding: AAC
20:38:56:     bitrate: 128
20:38:56: Using Monitor Capture
20:38:56: Found QSV hardware support
20:38:56: ------------------------------------------
20:38:56: QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE2 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D11)
20:38:56: 
20:38:56: ===================================================================================
20:38:56: Error: QSV hardware acceleration unavailable due to a driver bug. Reduce the number
20:38:56:        of monitors connected to you graphics card or configure your Intel graphics
20:38:56:        card to be the primary device.
20:38:56:        Refer to http://software.intel.com/en-us/forums/topic/359368#comment-1722674
20:38:56:        for more information.
20:38:56: ===================================================================================
20:38:56: 
20:38:56: Continuing with decreased performance
20:38:56: Using 8 encode tasks
20:38:56: ------------------------------------------
20:38:56: Video Encoding: QSV
20:38:56:     fps: 30
20:38:56:     width: 1280, height: 720
20:38:56:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
20:38:56:     CBR: yes
20:38:56:     CFR: no
20:38:56:     max bitrate: 2000
20:38:56: ------------------------------------------
20:38:57: Error: all encode tasks in use, stalling pipeline
20:38:57: Error: all encode tasks in use, stalling pipeline
20:38:57: Error: encoder is taking too long, consider decreasing your FPS/increasing your bitrate
20:38:57: Error: all encode tasks in use, stalling pipeline
20:38:57: Error: encoder is taking too long, consider decreasing your FPS/increasing your bitrate
20:39:30: =====Stream End: 2013-07-03, 20:39:30=================================================
20:40:47: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-03, 20:40:47===============================================
20:40:47:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
20:40:47:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
20:40:47:   Output resolution: 1280x720
20:40:47: ------------------------------------------
20:40:47: Loading up D3D10...
20:40:47: Playback device Default
20:40:47: ------------------------------------------
20:40:47: Using desktop audio input: Speakers (ASUS Xonar DGX Audio Device)
20:40:47: ------------------------------------------
20:40:47: Audio Encoding: AAC
20:40:47:     bitrate: 128
20:40:47: Using Monitor Capture
20:40:47: Found QSV hardware support
20:40:47: ------------------------------------------
20:40:47: QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE2 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D11)
20:40:47: 
20:40:47: ===================================================================================
20:40:47: Error: QSV hardware acceleration unavailable due to a driver bug. Reduce the number
20:40:47:        of monitors connected to you graphics card or configure your Intel graphics
20:40:47:        card to be the primary device.
20:40:47:        Refer to http://software.intel.com/en-us/forums/topic/359368#comment-1722674
20:40:47:        for more information.
20:40:47: ===================================================================================
20:40:47: 
20:40:47: Continuing with decreased performance
20:40:47: Using 8 encode tasks
20:40:47: ------------------------------------------
20:40:47: Video Encoding: QSV
20:40:47:     fps: 30
20:40:47:     width: 1280, height: 720
20:40:47:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
20:40:47:     CBR: yes
20:40:47:     CFR: no
20:40:47:     max bitrate: 2000
20:40:47: ------------------------------------------
```

Crash log:


```
OBS has encountered an unhandled exception and has terminated. If you are able to
reproduce this crash, please submit this crash report on the forums at
http://www.obsproject.com/ - include the contents of this crash log and the
minidump .dmp file (if available) as well as your regular OBS log files and
a description of what you were doing at the time of the crash.

This crash appears to have occured in the 'c:\users\skylarblu\downloads\obs_0_52_08_test\64bit\obsapi.dll' module.

**** UNHANDLED EXCEPTION: c0000005
Fault address: 000007FEF207BDA1 (c:\users\skylarblu\downloads\obs_0_52_08_test\64bit\obsapi.dll)
OBS version: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.08b aquaman build
Windows version: 6.0 (Build 6000) 

Crashing thread stack trace:
Stack            EIP              Arg0             Arg1             Arg2             Arg3             Address
000000001223F9B0 000007FEF207BDA1 00000072DEF50CDB 0000000000000000 000000001223FAE0 0000000000190800 obsapi.dll!ProfilerNode::ProfilerNode+0x81
000000001223F9E0 000000013FC1F49A 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::MainCaptureLoop+0x89a
000000001223FE00 000000013FC1DFD9 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 obs.exe!OBS::MainCaptureThread+0x9
000000001223FE30 000000007748652D 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 kernel32.dll!0x7748652d
000000001223FE60 00000000776BC521 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ntdll.dll!0x776bc521

A minidump was saved to C:\Users\skylarblu\AppData\Roaming\OBS\crashDumps\OBSCrashDump2013-07-03_6.dmp.
Please include this file when posting a crash report.

List of loaded modules:
Base Address                      Module
```


----------



## ivannew2012 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				skylarblu said:
			
		

> Hmm with game capture all I get is a white screen as output and it crashes when I try to stop the stream, however, when I capture the Monitor with the game, it works, but this has privacy issues. Perhaps just bugs that will be fixed in newer versions? Ah nevermind, this doesn't work either, I just got one frame of output in the stream preview.
> 
> 
> Update: it doesn't crash when stopping, it just takes a few seconds. Not sure how the crash occurred.
> ...



I solve this problem, uninstall my drivers for ati card, then uninstall intel igpu drivers. Then install intel igpu drivers from windows safe mode, then install ati drivers from windows normal mode. Real second monitor don't needed if you find and share display. Like this twitch.tv/ivannew2012/b/414716895


----------



## skylarblu (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				ivannew2012 said:
			
		

> I solve this problem, uninstall my drivers for ati card, then uninstall intel igpu drivers. Then install intel igpu drivers from windows safe mode, then install ati drivers from windows normal mode. Real second monitor don't needed if you find and share display. Like this twitch.tv/ivannew2012/b/414716895



I followed your instructions exactly but still have exactly the same problem. :/


----------



## vaesauce (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Getting this issue when using OpenCL...

Error: Texture->Map failed: 0x887a0005 0x887a0007

Your video card or driver froze and was reset. Please check for possible hardware / driver issues.


Anyone know whats up with it?


----------



## Geoning (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				vaesauce said:
			
		

> Getting this issue when using OpenCL...
> 
> Error: Texture->Map failed: 0x887a0005 0x887a0007
> 
> ...


I have this same without OpenCL. I guess that this is problem with GameCapture, but I am not sure.


----------



## ivannew2012 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

skylarblu, you must have always connected monitor to igpu or share the screen, if you run OBS when connected to igpu, then connect to discrete gpu, you don't may second chance to start OBS with Quick Sync. Share screen work for me, it enabled Quick Sync. Try uninstall discrete gpu drivers, maybe uninstall intel graphics too, then physically unplug discrete gpu and run windows on igpu. Install drivers for intel igpu, reboot if needed and try stream something. It may be some incompatible issues.

Also try older Intel HD Graphics drivers.


----------



## Kharay (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				skylarblu said:
			
		

> With OpenCL enabled we should see a drastic reduction in CPU usage?


Well, drastic would be an exaggeration but personally, on my somewhat dated i5-760 I do notice an average CPU % drop of about 5%. Which may not seem like a lot but to me it makes all the difference between being able to stream properly and not being able to do so.

On more modern CPUs the difference obviously will be substantially less, as those CPUs have very little issue with the encoding process anyhow.



			
				vaesauce said:
			
		

> Getting this issue when using OpenCL...
> 
> Error: Texture->Map failed: 0x887a0005 0x887a0007
> 
> ...



Not since OpenCL was made available to OBS have I seen that one. I have had some minor issues with it, in .07 but .08 is behaving properly for me. Can I ask you, what GPU do you have? And are you using the latest driver version for it? If not, you may want to update your driver to the latest version or, if available to you... even to the Beta version of your GPU's driver. It may solve some OpenGL related issues for your GPU, in case that is what is going on. Just a suggestion though, it's no guaranteed fix but it might do it.


----------



## Kayuo (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Having the same issues with quick sync on the ver.08 build, followed all other suggestions from this point. Tried downgrading, making primary device, and conecting directly to the igpu. 

I don't have any QSV issues on ver.07, but I'll keep trying to come up with some other trouble shooting methods.


----------



## vaesauce (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				Kharay said:
			
		

> vaesauce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, i didn't even realize that .08 is available haha. I'll give that a try but I have a Sapphire VaporX 7970ghz. I've also got the latest drivers for it (Huge CPU/GPU Tweak/OC/Benchmark junkie lol, So i'm definitely on my game with it comes to drivers). I'll give .08 a try and hopefully it works. If not, I'll just remove the command and run a few different custom settings to make up for the quality lost B).


----------



## skylarblu (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				ivannew2012 said:
			
		

> skylarblu, you must have always connected monitor to igpu or share the screen, if you run OBS when connected to igpu, then connect to discrete gpu, you don't may second chance to start OBS with Quick Sync. Share screen work for me, it enabled Quick Sync. Try uninstall discrete gpu drivers, maybe uninstall intel graphics too, then physically unplug discrete gpu and run windows on igpu. Install drivers for intel igpu, reboot if needed and try stream something. It may be some incompatible issues.
> 
> Also try older Intel HD Graphics drivers.



Quick sync is enabled, but the stream stalls/fails after 1.5 seconds "due to a bug in intel drivers" which shows up in the stream log, this is with a second display attached etc. I put the log and the crash log in an earlier post.


----------



## vaesauce (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Yeaahh .08 is still doing the same thing. It actually occurs a lot sooner than with .07. It's all good, i'll just disable and change my custom settings to make up for the Quality gains and stuff.


----------



## Internet151 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

I've been streaming for over a week now using opencl=true averaging around 5 hours a day without any issues surprisingly.

Unfortunately I can't seem to really notice any difference in cpu usage or anything else for that matter after much testing, besides a small load applied on my radeon hd 6870.


----------



## vaesauce (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				Internet151 said:
			
		

> I've been streaming for over a week now using opencl=true averaging around 5 hours a day without any issues surprisingly.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't seem to really notice any difference in cpu usage or anything else for that matter after much testing, besides a small load applied on my radeon hd 6870.



Yeah when i try running Opencl=true, it doesn't stream. So i have to use the other command for it to work.

The one thing I've noticed is that with Opencl, my stream's quality looks A LOT better. So far I haven't found a way to make my stream's quality as good as using the OpenCL command but OpenCL is broken for me. I'll continue testing it but I'm almost positive it's broken for me.


----------



## Kharay (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				vaesauce said:
			
		

> Oh, i didn't even realize that .08 is available haha. I'll give that a try but I have a Sapphire VaporX 7970ghz. I've also got the latest drivers for it (Huge CPU/GPU Tweak/OC/Benchmark junkie lol, So i'm definitely on my game with it comes to drivers). I'll give .08 a try and hopefully it works. If not, I'll just remove the command and run a few different custom settings to make up for the quality lost B).


That is quite interesting; since I am using a SapphireTech Vapor-X as well (the HD 6870).


----------



## Momentum (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

OpenCL works fine here too


----------



## Bensam123 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

I also get Error: Texture->Map failed: 0x887a0005 0x887a0007

That happens after a few hours to a few minutes of streaming with OpenCL. I mentioned this back on page 23 along with some impromptu performance stats for streaming with and without OpenCL.



			
				Bensam123 said:
			
		

> I bit the bullet. Some quick testing here, positive results from opencl. I did a couple quick tests while playing PS2 in a large battle 48+. Very Low settings except for render quality and view distance.
> 
> 720p@60
> OBS Average CPU usage - 19%
> ...



Further testing revealed that it has nothing to do with tabbing in and out of the game or switching scenes.


----------



## fredkruge (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

So I just learned about the quicksync feature, exactley how does it work, havent been able to pin down how its supposed to go? Ex., I have: 

I5 3570k OC'ed to 4.5
8GB of RAM
GTX 670
2 monitors

So I enable the iGPU in my BIOS, install the drivers for the iGPU, and in the OBS settings, I check mark (havent tried this yet) 'Use Quick Sync'. and itll do that. But what does this actually do? Is it a good alternative to getting a capture card? Would I get better performance if I enabled Quick Sync or would it use more CPU usage? No idea how iGPU's work. 

Would be handy for a small thread/video on a quick how to setup quicksync and its benefits.


----------



## Momentum (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Its been explained a lot of times in the thread already, but here it goes.

QuickSync is Intel's hardware video encoder/decoder tehnology, implemented in a CPU (3rd gen ones afaik, could be wrong). Its quality is comparable to superfast preset of x264 encoder. The advantage of this is that its really CPU friendly, and it takes only little bit of CPU time.

While it might not be suitable for high motion capture and encoding, it should work just fine for streaming LoL (given that u have 5000 bitrate). Since QuickSync has its own internal parameters for encoding, u cant really do anything more on customising the encoding process, except just increasing the bitrate (which is the only factor that can improve streaming quality for QuickSync)


----------



## ivannew2012 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

fredkruge, is good alternative for replace capture cards and fraps(200$ for what ?). With enough bitrate(8000 kbps for 720p30fps) it record video with good quality. Use less then 10% of cpu. If add more bitrate it may record 1080p60fps and more with good quality.

I think about use Quick Sync how alternative to capture card. Send H.264 Quick Sync ~20000kbps or more video(maybe start some rtmp server on second PC) to second streaming PC. Streaming PC re-encode that video to x.264 for less bitrate and stream to some service. Yes it enable 1 or 2 seconds more delay to stream, for me it's not problem.

For streaming directly it is bad, because of big bitrate.

Example of 1280x1024x75fps, 8000kbps, CBR, but somehow in video fps drops sometimes, don't know why. May be HDGraphics2500 not enough for 75fps. Yes Quick Sync use HDGraphics.
twitch.tv/ivannew2012/b/426598866

If for that quality Quick Sync required half bitrate(4000kpbs) it be a good alternative to high end streaming computer with x.264 fast or medium preset encode with same bitrate and fps. Maybe Intel in future make support for H.265(not H.264) encoder. H.265 is required less bitrate for high profile.


----------



## Bensam123 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Is there any chance we can see further openCL enhancements in OBS? Perhaps through capture or other tasks not related directly to encoding (since you guys don't have a lot of influence over encoding)?

Only reason I ask is because pretty much anyone can use it and it doesn't really have a downside (quality doesn't really suffer, customizeable), you can even assign it to a secondary adapter.


----------



## vaesauce (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				Bensam123 said:
			
		

> Is there any chance we can see further openCL enhancements in OBS? Perhaps through capture or other tasks not related directly to encoding (since you guys don't have a lot of influence over encoding)?
> 
> Only reason I ask is because pretty much anyone can use it and it doesn't really have a downside (quality doesn't really suffer, customizeable), you can even assign it to a secondary adapter.



I want stability from openCL. But obviously that could just be on my end since others are using it with no issues. I still haven't found a way to stop the openCL crashes. 

On a side note, I don't know about you guys but the Quality increases A LOT when using openCL o_O.


----------



## Voxletum (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

The maintainers of x264 are responsible for fixing OpenCL crashes and/or texture mapping errors, we just use that module and don't develop it. You should report it to them: irc://irc.freenode.net/x264dev


----------



## z0rz (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Damn, consistent crashes with OpenCL on 32bit and 64bit (7870 with 13.4 drivers). Was really hoping to see if it made it possible to stream 4v4 SC2 @60fps haha

Decided to tinker with QSV. I noticed everyone saying that quality balance and custom x264 parameters are ignored by QSV encoding, but what does the "Use custom x264 settings for QSV" checkbox do then?


----------



## fredkruge (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

I see, thanks for the information about quicksync, but.


			
				Momentum said:
			
		

> While it might not be suitable for high motion capture and encoding, it should work just fine for streaming LoL (given that u have 5000 bitrate).


Im not really interested in streaming league of blarghhhhhhhh. So it requires a pretty high bitrate to sustain good quality, eh? What kind of bit rate do you think it would take for high motion stuff (60fps @ 720p) using quicksync? Im sort of interested in getting good quality with low CPU usage, which is why im looking into quicksync or a capture card... and if you say quicksync is comprable to the superfast preset, could anybody recommend a decent capture card that gets good quality with a lower bitrate? Canadian ISP's restrict bandwidth -_-' (im going to test quicksync once my ISP increases my upload speed... im going from 2megabits to 10 megabits :) )

EDIT: at this rate with the number of questions should I create a separate thread instead of hijacking this OBS thread o.O? I think I am going to. going to link the thread.
http://obsproject.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5504


----------



## Krazy (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				vaesauce said:
			
		

> Bensam123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quality should be ever so slightly worse because of how the hardware OpenCL does its thing.  There definitely should not be any noticeable quality increases, as long as all other settings remain the same.



			
				z0rz said:
			
		

> Damn, consistent crashes with OpenCL on 32bit and 64bit (7870 with 13.4 drivers). Was really hoping to see if it made it possible to stream 4v4 SC2 @60fps haha
> 
> Decided to tinker with QSV. I noticed everyone saying that quality balance and custom x264 parameters are ignored by QSV encoding, but what does the "Use custom x264 settings for QSV" checkbox do then?



Pffft, I can't even play late game 4v4 without my machine slowing to a crawl *without* streaming.  And I'm playing on a heavily overclocked 2600k with a GTX 670 :P



			
				fredkruge said:
			
		

> I see, thanks for the information about quicksync, but.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Capture cards will provide even worse quality for the same bitrate, and are largely useless on a single PC setup, especially since OBS can't make use of the hardware encoders on them (nor would you ever want to).  The only way a capture card helps for PC gaming is if you are using a 2PC setup, and then lower the encoding preset and/or tweak the encoder with lots of custom settings.


----------



## Geoning (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Game Capture doesn't work with Minecraft (OpenGL)

Log: 

Error: Out of memory while trying to allocate 10712 bytes at 000007FACDC4AF75

17:01:30: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.08b aquaman build - 64bit (　^ω^)
17:01:30: -------------------------------
17:01:30: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz
17:01:30: CPU Speed: 2494MHz
17:01:30: Physical Memory:  8081MB Total, 5886MB Free
17:01:30: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 2
17:01:30: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1600, 900}
17:01:30: Windows Version: 6.2 Build 9200 
17:01:30: Aero is Enabled


----------



## Xphome (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Does x264 see the devices in the same order as OBS? I want to know if I should use opencl_device=1 or 2 since I want it to run on my GTX 680.


```
17:03:10: Adapter 1
17:03:10:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
17:03:10:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2083188736
17:03:10:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147807232
17:03:10: ------------------------------------------
17:03:10: Adapter 2
17:03:10:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
17:03:10:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 503316480
17:03:10:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1375731712
```


----------



## xD4rkFire (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

To find your display adapter device number, first open up device manager. Under display adapters, right click on your display adapter (in your case the GTX 680) and click properties. Under the general tab, you'll see "Location" and you'll see your device number there.


----------



## Geoning (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				Xphome said:
			
		

> Does x264 see the devices in the same order as OBS? I want to know if I should use opencl_device=1 or 2 since I want it to run on my GTX 680.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Open file "x264_lookahead.clbin" with notepad++

For me:
opencl_device=0 - Intel 4000

opencl_device=1 - GTX 660M


```
GeForce GTX 660M
NVIDIA Corporation
320.49
c8ef3d10dedcd2579b7ae8c9f0d18028
//
// Generated by NVIDIA NVVM Compiler
// Compiler built on Fri Jun 21 11:11:06 2013 (1371805866)
// Driver 
//
...
```


----------



## Xphome (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				xD4rkFire said:
			
		

> To find your display adapter device number, first open up device manager. Under display adapters, right click on your display adapter (in your case the GTX 680) and click properties. Under the general tab, you'll see "Location" and you'll see your device number there.



GTX 680: PCI bus 1, device 0, function 0
HD 4000: PCI bus 0, device 2, function 0

Which doesn't help since opencl_device=0 doesn't work and by the order above the HD 4000 should be first but it isn't in OBS (Since PCI bus 0 is before 1).

EDIT:



			
				Geoning said:
			
		

> Xphome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, thanks.

EDIT2: opencl_device=1 it was.


```
GeForce GTX 680
NVIDIA Corporation
326.01
c8ef3d10dedcd2579b7ae8c9f0d18028
//
// Generated by NVIDIA NVVM Compiler
// Compiler built on Sat Jun 22 20:52:16 2013 (1371927136)
// Driver 
//
```


----------



## jesyjames (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				xD4rkFire said:
			
		

> To find your display adapter device number, first open up device manager. Under display adapters, right click on your display adapter (in your case the GTX 680) and click properties. Under the general tab, you'll see "Location" and you'll see your device number there.



I have two GTX 670's.  Currently, I have SLI disabled.  Anyway to use just the second card for opencl?

Here is what it says: 

Card 1:  PCI bus 3, device 0, function 0
Card 2:  PCI bus 4, device 0, function 0


----------



## xD4rkFire (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Hmm I guess I've been doing it wrong this whole time. When I try to open up x264_lookahead.clbin with Notepad++, I can't make any sense of what it says

Tahiti
Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
1214.3 (VM)
c8ef3d10dedcd2579b7ae8c9f0d18028
ELF

^ that's what it looks like when I try and copy and paste the whole thing but this is what it looks like on my screen

http://i.imgur.com/RWKTcUb.png


----------



## Xphome (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				xD4rkFire said:
			
		

> Hmm I guess I've been doing it wrong this whole time. When I try to open up x264_lookahead.clbin with Notepad++, I can't make any sense of what it says
> 
> Tahiti
> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
> ...


Advanced Micro Devices = AMD
Radeon HD 7900 series is codenamed Tahiti


----------



## xD4rkFire (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Yes, but how do I find which device number to use for OpenCL?


----------



## Xphome (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				xD4rkFire said:
			
		

> Yes, but how do I find which device number to use for OpenCL?


Delete the file then try a device number and see what it says in the file that it creates. (I guess this is how you do it since I don't see why it would make it for a device that isn't used.)


----------



## xD4rkFire (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

But if the file already says my GPU, doesn't that mean I already have the correct setting?


----------



## Xphome (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				xD4rkFire said:
			
		

> But if the file already says my GPU, doesn't that mean I already have the correct setting?


Probably, if it doesn't say the same if you change the device number. You could change it and see if it changes anything in the file. I'm going to try it.

EDIT: Yep, if I change it to 0 the file changes.

Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
Intel(R) Corporation
9.18.10.3071
c8ef3d10dedcd2579b7ae8c9f0d18028
ELF


----------



## xD4rkFire (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Going from opencl_device=0 to ...=1, it still says my HD7950 (Tahiti).
opencl_device= 2 is also the same result.

edit: However, in the log files, when I set it to opencl_device= 1 it shows

17:22:01: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true opencl_device=1"
17:22:01: x264: OpenCL: Unable to find a compatible device

but with =0

it's just

17:24:16: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true opencl_device=0


----------



## Luk (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Also QSV seems to be broken since 08. I was using 07 and QSV was working perfectly once I extended my desktop with a second fake-monitor using the iGPU.

Since 08 I can still activate QSV with and without the need to activate the second fake-monitor, but once I hit preview or stream, OBS stops working (program freezes).

Here are my two logfiles.



Spoiler: No fake monitor





```
14:47:49: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.08b aquaman build - 64bit (　^ω^)
14:47:49: -------------------------------
14:47:49: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
14:47:49: CPU Speed: 3400MHz
14:47:49: Physical Memory:  16263MB Total, 12960MB Free
14:47:49: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
14:47:49: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1680, 1050}
14:47:49: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
14:47:49: Aero is Disabled
14:47:49: -------------------------------
14:47:49: OBS Modules:
14:47:49: Base Address     Module
14:47:49: 000000003FE10000 OBS.exe
14:47:49: 00000000EF960000 OBSApi.dll
14:47:49: 00000000F4A70000 DShowPlugin.dll
14:47:49: 00000000F4AA0000 GraphicsCapture.dll
14:47:49: 00000000FC1A0000 NoiseGate.dll
14:47:49: 00000000F2430000 PSVPlugin.dll
14:47:49: ------------------------------------------
14:47:49: Adapter 1
14:47:49:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
14:47:49:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1560739840
14:47:49:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2684235776
14:47:49: ------------------------------------------
14:47:49: Adapter 2
14:47:49:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
14:47:49:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
14:47:49:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
14:47:49: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-09, 14:47:49===============================================
14:47:49:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
14:47:49:   Base resolution: 1680x1050
14:47:49:   Output resolution: 1680x1050
14:47:49: ------------------------------------------
14:47:49: Loading up D3D10...
14:47:49: Playback device Default
14:47:49: ------------------------------------------
14:47:49: Using desktop audio input: Lautsprecher (Creative SB X-Fi)
14:47:49: ------------------------------------------
14:47:49: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Creative SB X-Fi)
14:47:49: ------------------------------------------
14:47:49: Audio Encoding: AAC
14:47:49:     bitrate: 128
14:47:49: Using graphics capture
14:47:49: Found QSV hardware support
14:47:49: ------------------------------------------
14:47:49: QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE2 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D11)
14:47:49: 
14:47:49: ===================================================================================
14:47:49: Error: QSV hardware acceleration unavailable due to a driver bug. Reduce the number
14:47:49:        of monitors connected to you graphics card or configure your Intel graphics
14:47:49:        card to be the primary device.
14:47:49:        Refer to http://software.intel.com/en-us/forums/topic/359368#comment-1722674
14:47:49:        for more information.
14:47:49: ===================================================================================
14:47:49: 
14:47:49: Continuing with decreased performance
14:47:49: Using 8 encode tasks
14:47:49: ------------------------------------------
14:47:49: Video Encoding: QSV
14:47:49:     fps: 50
14:47:49:     width: 1680, height: 1050
14:47:49:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
14:47:49:     CBR: no
14:47:49:     CFR: no
14:47:49:     max bitrate: 3500
14:47:49:     buffer size: 3496
14:47:49: ------------------------------------------
14:47:49: Error: all encode tasks in use, stalling pipeline
14:47:49: Error: encoder is taking too long, consider decreasing your FPS/increasing your bitrate
14:47:50: Error: all encode tasks in use, stalling pipeline
14:47:50: Error: encoder is taking too long, consider decreasing your FPS/increasing your bitrate
```






Spoiler: With fake monitor





```
14:48:56: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.08b aquaman build - 64bit (　^ω^)
14:48:56: -------------------------------
14:48:56: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
14:48:56: CPU Speed: 3400MHz
14:48:56: Physical Memory:  16263MB Total, 12835MB Free
14:48:56: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
14:48:56: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1680, 1050}
14:48:56: monitor 2: pos={1680, 0}, size={1280, 720}
14:48:56: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
14:48:56: Aero is Disabled
14:48:56: -------------------------------
14:48:56: OBS Modules:
14:48:56: Base Address     Module
14:48:56: 000000003F3E0000 OBS.exe
14:48:56: 00000000EF740000 OBSApi.dll
14:48:56: 00000000F6550000 DShowPlugin.dll
14:48:56: 00000000F4A70000 GraphicsCapture.dll
14:48:56: 00000000F2430000 NoiseGate.dll
14:48:56: 00000000FC1A0000 PSVPlugin.dll
14:48:56: ------------------------------------------
14:48:56: Adapter 1
14:48:56:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
14:48:56:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1560739840
14:48:56:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2684235776
14:48:56: ------------------------------------------
14:48:56: Adapter 2
14:48:56:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
14:48:56:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
14:48:56:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
14:48:56: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-09, 14:48:56===============================================
14:48:56:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
14:48:56:   Base resolution: 1680x1050
14:48:56:   Output resolution: 1680x1050
14:48:56: ------------------------------------------
14:48:56: Loading up D3D10...
14:48:56: Playback device Default
14:48:56: ------------------------------------------
14:48:56: Using desktop audio input: Lautsprecher (Creative SB X-Fi)
14:48:56: ------------------------------------------
14:48:56: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Creative SB X-Fi)
14:48:56: ------------------------------------------
14:48:56: Audio Encoding: AAC
14:48:56:     bitrate: 128
14:48:56: Using graphics capture
14:48:56: Found QSV hardware support
14:48:56: ------------------------------------------
14:48:56: QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE2 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D11)
14:48:56: 
14:48:56: ===================================================================================
14:48:56: Error: QSV hardware acceleration unavailable due to a driver bug. Reduce the number
14:48:56:        of monitors connected to you graphics card or configure your Intel graphics
14:48:56:        card to be the primary device.
14:48:56:        Refer to http://software.intel.com/en-us/forums/topic/359368#comment-1722674
14:48:56:        for more information.
14:48:56: ===================================================================================
14:48:56: 
14:48:56: Continuing with decreased performance
14:48:56: Using 8 encode tasks
14:48:56: ------------------------------------------
14:48:56: Video Encoding: QSV
14:48:56:     fps: 50
14:48:56:     width: 1680, height: 1050
14:48:56:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
14:48:56:     CBR: no
14:48:56:     CFR: no
14:48:56:     max bitrate: 3500
14:48:56:     buffer size: 3496
14:48:56: ------------------------------------------
14:48:57: Error: all encode tasks in use, stalling pipeline
14:48:57: Error: encoder is taking too long, consider decreasing your FPS/increasing your bitrate
14:48:57: Error: all encode tasks in use, stalling pipeline
14:48:57: Error: encoder is taking too long, consider decreasing your FPS/increasing your bitrate
```


----------



## tokala (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Okay.. ive got a problem and this happens since .07..  I am aware of my bad english since im german but maybe you understand me and can help me out.. x3

The thing is, that when im streaming, opencl works fine for me.. without a problem.. i can stream for like 4 hours and obs dont crash.. My problem is that the longer i stream, to more stuttering i got in my microphone.. My viewers tell me that sometimes not even the half of my sentences get to them , i randomly just stop talking for them..  Im using push to talk and im going to post my specs and the last log file here, but i can say that i dont get this problem with  the 0.522 Beta D:  

Even when i disable opencl and stream normaly this is still happening.. and as i say, the longer my stream runs, the worse  it gets.. so maybe you can help me D:

Pc is:

i7 2600k OC'ed to 4.6
8GB of RAM
GTX 680
1 monitor
(Headset is Logitech G35 if that helps)

Logfile of the last stream:



Spoiler





```
19:55:10: Open Broadcaster Software v0.52.08b aquaman build - 32bit (´・ω・｀)
19:55:10: -------------------------------
19:55:10: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz
19:55:10: CPU Speed: 3400MHz
19:55:10: Physical Memory:  4095MB Total, 4095MB Free
19:55:10: stepping id: 7, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 8, total cores 4
19:55:10: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}
19:55:10: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
19:55:10: Aero is Enabled
19:55:10: -------------------------------
19:55:10: OBS Modules:
19:55:10: Base Address     Module
19:55:10: 011A0000         OBS.exe
19:55:10: 6B020000         OBSApi.dll
19:55:10: 6C570000         DShowPlugin.dll
19:55:10: 6F800000         GraphicsCapture.dll
19:55:10: 6BED0000         NoiseGate.dll
19:55:10: 6BEF0000         PSVPlugin.dll
19:55:10: ------------------------------------------
19:55:10: Adapter 1
19:55:10:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680
19:55:10:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 2091581440
19:55:10:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2147807232
19:55:10: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-09, 19:55:10===============================================
19:55:10:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
19:55:10:   Base resolution: 1920x1080
19:55:10:   Output resolution: 1280x720
19:55:10: ------------------------------------------
19:55:10: Loading up D3D10...
19:55:10: Playback device Default
19:55:10: ------------------------------------------
19:55:10: Using desktop audio input: Lautsprecher (Logitech G35 Headset)
19:55:10: ------------------------------------------
19:55:10: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Logitech G35 Headset)
19:55:10: ------------------------------------------
19:55:10: Audio Encoding: AAC
19:55:10:     bitrate: 128
19:55:10: Using Monitor Capture
19:55:10: Using text output
19:55:10: Using text output
19:55:10: Using bitmap image
19:55:10: Using bitmap image
19:55:10: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true opencl_device=0"
19:55:10: ------------------------------------------
19:55:10: Video Encoding: x264
19:55:10:     fps: 30
19:55:10:     width: 1280, height: 720
19:55:10:     preset: veryfast
19:55:10:     CBR: no
19:55:10:     CFR: no
19:55:10:     max bitrate: 3500
19:55:10:     buffer size: 3500
19:55:10:     quality: 10
19:55:10: ------------------------------------------
19:55:12: Using RTMP service: Twitch / Justin.tv
19:55:12:   Server selection: rtmp://live-ams.justin.tv/app
19:55:14: SO_SNDBUF was at 8192
19:55:14: SO_SNDBUF is now 65536
19:57:43: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
19:57:43:   New Scene
19:57:43: Using graphics capture
19:57:43: SharedTexCapture hooked
21:17:58: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
21:17:58:   New Scene
21:17:58: Using Monitor Capture
21:17:58: Using text output
21:17:58: Using text output
21:17:58: Using bitmap image
21:17:58: Using bitmap image
21:26:46: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
21:26:46:   New Scene
21:26:46: Using graphics capture
21:26:46: SharedTexCapture hooked
22:51:19: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
22:51:19:   New Scene
22:51:19: Using Monitor Capture
22:51:19: Using text output
22:51:19: Using text output
22:51:19: Using bitmap image
22:51:19: Using bitmap image
23:02:13: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
23:02:13:   New Scene
23:02:13: Using graphics capture
23:02:14: SharedTexCapture hooked
23:03:15: GraphicsCaptureSource::NewCapture:  eliminating old capture
23:03:15: SharedTexCapture hooked
23:22:32: ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
23:22:32:   New Scene
23:22:32: Using Monitor Capture
23:22:32: Using text output
23:22:32: Using text output
23:22:32: Using bitmap image
23:22:32: Using bitmap image
23:23:12: Total frames rendered: 374441, number of frames that lagged: 9 (0.00%) (it's okay for some frames to lag)
23:23:12: RTMPPublisher::SocketLoop: Aborting due to bStopping
23:23:12: Number of times waited to send: 8, Waited for a total of 29104 bytes
23:23:12: Number of b-frames dropped: 8 (0.0021%), Number of p-frames dropped: 17 (0.0045%), Total 25 (0.0067%)
23:23:12: =====Stream End: 2013-07-09, 23:23:12=================================================
23:23:16: 
23:23:16: Profiler results:
23:23:16: 
23:23:16: ==============================================================
23:23:16: frame - [100%] [avg time: 2.603 ms (cpu time: avg 1.352 ms, total 506395 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 98.3%] [unaccounted: 1.69%]
23:23:16: | scene->Preprocess - [58.9%] [avg time: 1.533 ms (cpu time: avg 0.343 ms, total 128779 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:23:16: | video encoding and uploading - [39.4%] [avg time: 1.026 ms (cpu time: avg 0.967 ms, total 362406 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1] [children: 38.1%] [unaccounted: 1.34%]
23:23:16: | | CopyResource - [0.269%] [avg time: 0.007 ms (cpu time: avg 0.006 ms, total 2386.82 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
23:23:16: | | conversion to 4:2:0 - [0.538%] [avg time: 0.014 ms (cpu time: avg 0.003 ms, total 1326.01 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
23:23:16: | | call to encoder - [36.6%] [avg time: 0.952 ms (cpu time: avg 0.922 ms, total 345511 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
23:23:16: | | sending stuff out - [0.692%] [avg time: 0.018 ms (cpu time: avg 0.019 ms, total 7160.43 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 0]
23:23:16: | Convert444Threads - [2.56e+003%] [avg time: 66.664 ms (cpu time: avg 0.993 ms, total 371860 ms)] [avg calls per frame: 1]
23:23:16: ==============================================================
23:23:16:
```


----------



## Kharay (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Does this happen in voice communication software as well? Such as Skype, TeamSpeak, etc? Or just when you are streaming with OBS?


----------



## tokala (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

This only happens while im streaming.. I can use teamspeak or skype the whole day without any problems.. and while im streaming i shut down teamspeak and skype so that cannot be the problem D:

And like i write above.. this only happens with the 0.52.07 and 0.52.08 version.. no problems with 0.522 beta.


----------



## Momentum (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

also, does that mic stutter happens when u dont use push to talk?


----------



## tokala (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				Momentum said:
			
		

> also, does that mic stutter happens when u dont use push to talk?



I dont know. I have to use it since im not living alone and you would always hear them talking, laughing or other stuff.. :x Push to talk is my only option : /


----------



## ExitSign (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

The latest included x264 lib is not compiled with opencl support... oops?

x264-136 that is (from git). (133 in public test build is fine)

16:24:42: Using custom x264 settings: "opencl=true threads=6 ratetol=5 me=hex partitions=all 8x8dct=1 aq-mode=2 direct=auto"
16:24:42: x264: OpenCL: not compiled with OpenCL support, disabling


----------



## tokala (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Ok.. ive found something out..  The problem happens EVERYWHERE, not just in games, even while im streaming my desktop.. 

And as surreal it sounds.. my push to talk stops working when i push the button shift, strg or alt while i am talking.. and if thats not strange enought, nether my brother got this problen, or my friend.. then can press shift, alt or strg like they want and nothing happens.. 

This happens EVERY time i do this and push to talk only works again if i push the button for it again.. if i would just hold down to button nothing happens and no one can hear what i say.. 

The strangest thing is, that this only happens in this new version.. in the old version i dont got this problem -.-

Ive tryed out everything i can.. download other drivers for my keyboard, even change the keyboard, headset, mouse.. but nothing helps..  i cant figure out whats the problem and why it only happens in the new version D:


----------



## ExitSign (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				tokala said:
			
		

> Ok.. ive found something out..  The problem happens EVERYWHERE, not just in games, even while im streaming my desktop..
> 
> And as surreal it sounds.. my push to talk stops working when i push the button shift, strg or alt while i am talking.. and if thats not strange enought, nether my brother got this problen, or my friend.. then can press shift, alt or strg like they want and nothing happens..
> 
> ...



Enable 'allow other modifiers on hotkeys' in advanced settings.


----------



## tokala (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				ExitSign said:
			
		

> tokala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that realy helped.. omg.. 3 hours of testing and anger.. for nothing.. >,< thanks.. problem solved.. -.-

for some reasons i could not enable that.. obs always disabled it until i delete all of my settings.. then it was on automaticly D:


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Thank you everyone for all the patience, testing, and general awesomeness that you guys just exude omnidirectionally.  0.54b has been released, OpenGL bugs have hopefully been fixed (where it wasn't capturing and it was crashing on some occasions).

I'll leave the thread open for a few more days if they have anything further to add


----------



## Momentum (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Well thank you for continuous development Jim. Will try out the new build


----------



## skylarblu (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Tried out the new build but quicksync is greyed out, in the previous build I could at least enable it.
HD4000 + GTX 460 and all the latest drivers, I've tried with 2 physical displays attached in extend mode, and even having the HD4000 as my main display.


----------



## ExitSign (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				tokala said:
			
		

> ExitSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was a bug in test build .07 I think.


----------



## Luk (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Running 0.541b here, now QSV works when the fake-monitor is enabled.

However, I can still enable QSV when having the fake-monitor disabled. When I start the encoding process (preview/stream) OBS will not output anything. When trying to end the preview/stream OBS freezes. This only happens with QSV enabled + fake-monitor disabled.

Log:


Spoiler





```
00:45:40: Open Broadcaster Software v0.541b - 64bit (　^ω^)
00:45:40: -------------------------------
00:45:40: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
00:45:40: CPU Speed: 3400MHz
00:45:40: Physical Memory:  16263MB Total, 10282MB Free
00:45:40: stepping id: 9, model 10, family 6, type 0, extmodel 1, extfamily 0, HTT 1, logical cores 4, total cores 4
00:45:40: monitor 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1680, 1050}
00:45:40: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 S
00:45:40: Aero is Disabled
00:45:40: -------------------------------
00:45:40: OBS Modules:
00:45:40: Base Address     Module
00:45:40: 000000003FAD0000 OBS.exe
00:45:40: 00000000E67D0000 OBSApi.dll
00:45:40: 00000000F18F0000 DShowPlugin.dll
00:45:40: 00000000F2B80000 GraphicsCapture.dll
00:45:40: 00000000F3100000 NoiseGate.dll
00:45:40: 00000000F2710000 PSVPlugin.dll
00:45:40: ------------------------------------------
00:45:40: Adapter 1
00:45:40:   Video Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
00:45:40:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 1560739840
00:45:40:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 2684235776
00:45:40: ------------------------------------------
00:45:40: Adapter 2
00:45:40:   Video Adapter: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
00:45:40:   Video Adapter Dedicated Video Memory: 67108864
00:45:40:   Video Adapter Shared System Memory: 1711276032
00:45:40: =====Stream Start: 2013-07-12, 00:45:40===============================================
00:45:40:   Multithreaded optimizations: On
00:45:40:   Base resolution: 1680x1050
00:45:40:   Output resolution: 1680x1050
00:45:40: ------------------------------------------
00:45:40: Loading up D3D10...
00:45:40: Playback device Default
00:45:40: ------------------------------------------
00:45:40: Using desktop audio input: Lautsprecher (Creative SB X-Fi)
00:45:40: ------------------------------------------
00:45:40: Using auxilary audio input: Mikrofon (Creative SB X-Fi)
00:45:40: ------------------------------------------
00:45:40: Audio Encoding: AAC
00:45:40:     bitrate: 128
00:45:40: Using Monitor Capture
00:45:40: Found QSV hardware support
00:45:40: ------------------------------------------
00:45:40: QSV version 1.6 using MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE_ANY | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D11 (actual: MFX_IMPL_HARDWARE2 | MFX_IMPL_VIA_D3D11)
00:45:40: 
00:45:40: ===================================================================================
00:45:40: Error: QSV hardware acceleration unavailable due to a driver bug. Reduce the number
00:45:40:        of monitors connected to you graphics card or configure your Intel graphics
00:45:40:        card to be the primary device.
00:45:40:        Refer to http://software.intel.com/en-us/forums/topic/359368#comment-1722674
00:45:40:        for more information.
00:45:40: ===================================================================================
00:45:40: 
00:45:40: Continuing with decreased performance
00:45:40: Using 8 encode tasks
00:45:40: ------------------------------------------
00:45:40: Video Encoding: QSV
00:45:40:     fps: 50
00:45:40:     width: 1680, height: 1050
00:45:40:     target-usage: MFX_TARGETUSAGE_BEST_QUALITY
00:45:40:     CBR: no
00:45:40:     CFR: no
00:45:40:     max bitrate: 3500
00:45:40:     buffer size: 3496
00:45:40: ------------------------------------------
00:45:41: Error: all encode tasks in use, stalling pipeline
00:45:41: Error: all encode tasks in use, stalling pipeline
00:45:41: Error: encoder is taking too long, consider decreasing your FPS/increasing your bitrate
00:45:41: Error: all encode tasks in use, stalling pipeline
00:45:41: Error: encoder is taking too long, consider decreasing your FPS/increasing your bitrate
```


----------



## swent (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

I'm having a really hard time finding anything about custom quicksync x254 settings. I see an option for that in latest OBS build but I'm wondering on the parameters that can be tweaked.


----------



## paibox (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

If you mouseover the checkbox for it, you'll see that it only supports two settings at the moment. keyint and bframes.


----------



## Floatingthru (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

^ Only IDR interval and bframes can be adjusted when using QSV custom settings.

https://github.com/jp9000/OBS/commit/3a ... a81c8143a6

EDIT: damn you piebox.


----------



## skylarblu (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				Luk said:
			
		

> Running 0.541b here, now QSV works when the fake-monitor is enabled.
> 
> However, I can still enable QSV when having the fake-monitor disabled. When I start the encoding process (preview/stream) OBS will not output anything. When trying to end the preview/stream OBS freezes. This only happens with QSV enabled + fake-monitor disabled.
> 
> ...



How do you have and enable a fake monitor? it's the only thing I haven't tried yet, I thought an actual physical second monitor would make it work lol.


----------



## DAOWAce (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

DOTA2 running like absolute shyte when game capture is used.

Don't know if this is a new problem, have never tried to stream it before.

XSplit works just fine.. aside from having the stream running at 40FPS when I have it at 60 (which is why I tested it with OBS).

Tried searching the forums but don't see anyone else having this particular issue. Quickly posting here before maybe making my own thread on it.

Using the latest version, .541b.


----------



## Kharay (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

You may want to make your own thread about that one, actually. I have no issue whatsoever streaming DOTA2 without even dropping a single frame in DOTA2 itself.

And when you do make your own thread about it, please start by posting a log of a session where this issue occurred.


----------



## DAOWAce (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Alright, will do.

.541b hasn't fixed the issue I reported here: viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4371&p=29199#p29199  :(


----------



## Kharay (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

I do use ePSXe as well, using an OpenGL GPU plugin as well and I have never had this issue you're describing. May I ask -- what version of ePSXe, which OpenGL GPU plugin and which version of that plugin?

Regarding the black screen with a DX7 plugin -- OBS requires DX10 or above. But when you use the DX7 plugin, Windows Capture should still be an option. Just run ePSXe as a window and capture the Inner Window. Should be fine and should look the same as Game Capture.

Edit: You know, to avoid polluting this topic, let's take this situation to either a separate topic as well or to the PM system. Your choice.


----------



## DAOWAce (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Done.  viewtopic.php?f=6&t=5645

DOTA2 topic incoming.  Edit: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=5646


----------



## Luk (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				skylarblu said:
			
		

> How do you have and enable a fake monitor? it's the only thing I haven't tried yet, I thought an actual physical second monitor would make it work lol.



See here: http://mirillis.com/en/products/tutoria ... ktops.html

Afterwards you can disable the extended display using Windows + P to prevent your mouse and windows from popping up on the fake monitor.


----------



## skylarblu (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				Luk said:
			
		

> skylarblu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still nothing, Quick Sync was selectable in the previous build but not this one.
Edit: I've just tried out the old build, it's no longer selectable in that build either.


----------



## skylarblu (Jul 13, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Quick Sync started working and I don't know why, the only way to have it work without the Extend mode on is to have the only extra display be a fake one, if the second display is a real one then extend mode must be on for it to work.

I posted about the intel bug earlier with a log, Intels job to fix these bug(s) I guess?

Edit: The fake display also requires extend mode to be on, this isn't ideal since the mouse cursor runs off the edge sometimes.

Edit: I use http://www.murgee.com/ MurGeeMon for locking the cursor to a single monitor so that my game doesn't tab out to the desktop anymore (it did that when the cursor ran off the edge of the screen).


----------



## h8m3 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*

Quakelive crashes with the latest build after some time(within 15 mins of streaming usually), the memory usage of process increases till it finally just disappears. Guess it has to do with new opengl capture. The OBS itself stays fine


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: OBS 0.52.08 aquaman build - quicksync & capture improvem*



			
				h8m3 said:
			
		

> Quakelive crashes with the latest build after some time(within 15 mins of streaming usually), the memory usage of process increases till it finally just disappears. Guess it has to do with new opengl capture. The OBS itself stays fine



Yeah there is some kind of memory leak when capturing OpenGL games. They are aware of the issue and already working on a solution.


----------

